# (Loperamide/96 mgs) Experienced: YES, I'm high.



## malfunkshun

****WARNING:  High dosages of loperamide are toxic to the heart and cause Long QT Syndrome, which can lead to death.  Loperamide is much more dangerous than other opiates in high dosages, because unlike other opiates which are non-toxic, whose risk lies in overdosing, loperamide is quite toxic.  If you read through this entire thread you will see various people posting about nearly dying or even having loved ones die from prolonged loperamide user.  Please do not consider this report as evidence that getting high on loperamide is safe.  It is not.****

A few months ago, I made a thread in the 'other drugs' forum about getting high on loperamide, which was the subject of general derision and disbelief.  My thread title was 'One more word about getting high with loperamide (immodium)' (it was actually closed, with the last word being "Enough with this ridiculous thread".  I thought that was hella lame, closing a thread just because it goes against common belief, but fuck it).  So, I decided that another word was warranted, here in trip reports, where it really belongs.

I'll start at the beginning, as this trip report consists of a description of my usage leading up to my successful experience at getting high with loperamide.  It started when I was withdrawing from poppy seed tea and was fucking fed up with it, and ready to try anything.  I took 10 mg of loperamide and worked my way up to 40 mg, taking another 10 mg every 15 minutes.  At 40 mg, I realized that my withdrawals were completely gone.  This alone warranted loperamide as a lifesaver, in my opinion.  I could always use it to counter withdrawals, so I need never fear them again as long as I was within range of the local grocery store or Walgreens.  

I stayed clean for a while, and then read a thread here about somebody who had gotten high on about 100 mg.  One day I was bored so decided to try this.  I took an entire bottle of 48 pills, which was 96 mg.  I can positively say that I did feel something, but it wasn't an all balls out 'high'.  I was in a better mood definitely, and was sure that this wasn't attributed to placebo.

I forgot about it for a while, but one day I was fed up and sick with being sober so I decided to try loperamide again at a higher dose.  Here is the trip report for getting high on loperamide:

I took 60 loperamide pills (120 mg).  I wasn't expecting a real high, but the memory of the 'almost buzz' I had from 48 pills gave me some hope.  So, about 20 minutes after taking the 60 pills, I was online, fucking around the myspace forums, when I suddenly realized that I felt great.  I had a real, bona fide feeling of euphoria floating around in my body.  I had to pinch myself to make sure it was real.  Yes, I was high.  Really high.  And on loperamide.  It wasn't a placebo.  It was real.  It wasn't a placebo.  It was real.  It wasn't a placebo.  It was real.  It wasn't a placebo.  It was real.  THERE.

It's hard to describe the buzz, since it is different from anything I've ever taken, but I will compare it to dosing on poppy seed tea.  Maybe even like a good tramadol buzz.  I guess the closest thing I can describe it as would be a  combination of the two.  The buzz is really nice, and it lasts all day... about 8-10 hours.  Not as good as morphine, but definitely euphoric and nice.  It is very hard to sleep at the end of the buzz, just like with morphine or poppy seed tea.  I also tend to chain smoke when high on loperamide.  I love going to work when high on loperamide, it makes the time pass so much more easily and I am in just a great mood.  Just like with poppy seed tea.  I won't go into the blood brain barrier thing; suffice it to say that in my opinion and from my experience, it is obvious that at high enough doses, the miniscule amoung that actually does cross the BBB (and some of it does, in small amounts) adds up to enough to produce euphoria.

The only drawback is you can't dose every day.  You have to wait a MINIMUM of 3 days between doses.  I don't know why this is, but if I try to dose again the next day or the 2nd day, I wind up with an uncomfortable body buzz.  Strange but true.

Tolerance goes up fast with loperamide.  The last time I caught a really good buzz with it required 170 pills (340 mg).  It takes an 80 mg maintenance dose for me every day to keep withdrawals away, up from 30 mg when I first settled into this habit.  Some people may balk at that, but I don't see how that is any different from other users taking huge doses... like say, 300 mg... of oxycontin or other pharmaceuticals.

I've never had a major problem with constipation, even at these high doses.  The longest I'll go without taking a crap is two days, and I've never actually been painfully constipated.  Contrary to popular belief, taking high doses of immodium is practically the same as taking high doses of any other opiate/opioid.  You get used to it and you'll still manage to shit when you have to.  Heroin users, oxycontin users, vicodin users, methadone users, all of these opioid users manage to crap fairly regularly.  It's the same with loperamide.  I've yet to hear of someone who took so much of an opiate that they never shit again (that's what I hear from people about loperamide, "you'll never shit again!")... unless they OD'd and died.

The only thing I really care about here is that some people might realize that loperamide can be a lifesaver when it comes to withdrawals.  I see so many threads with people crying '_help, wd's!_' and '_wd's, what do i do?_'.  I don't know how effective it would be for IV heroin users, but it worked for me when I was at the top of my tolerance for poppy seed tea and poppy pods.  I can't help thinking that if only these people knew that they could take a handful of loperamide and it would get them through a day or two of withdrawals until they got their scripts filled or were able to score again.  It's a shame that people have to suffer withdrawals for no reason when there is such a readily available means to counter them.   

So anyway, there's my trip report, take it or leave it, I don't care anymore.  I'm through with trying to convince folks.  I just figured it deserved a spot here in the trip reports forum.

*Tagged by Xorkoth*
substancecode_loperamide
substancecode_opiates
explevel_experienced
explevel_retrospective
exptype_positive
exptype_healthissues
exptype_bodyload
exptype_addiction
roacode_oral


----------



## Slay

this report reminded me the day i got high with aspirin, i should write a tr about it i guess


----------



## Lysis

Who wants to take 96 pills? <gag>


----------



## malfunkshun

Slay said:
			
		

> this report reminded me the day i got high with aspirin, i should write a tr about it i guess



I give free lessons in sarcasm.  Sounds like you could use a few.



			
				Lysis said:
			
		

> Who wants to take 96 pills? <gag>



I don't.  I'm tired of it to be honest, but it's like any other opioid.  You stop, you withdraw.  I'm currently tapering, one fewer each day for about 30 more days until I'm down to zero.


----------



## Slay

cheers


----------



## JahRed24x

lol are u saying ur tappering down using Immodium? lol hhahaha


----------



## Xorkoth

Um, let's keep the scorn to a minimum (that minimum being NONE), please.  What purpose does it serve?  Thank you. 

Interesting report, Malfunkshin.  I used 40mg of it once to combat kratom withdrawals... I can't say I liked it but it definitely gave me a strong body buzz and eased the withdrawals.  It made my limbs feel weak sort of like morphine... no euphoria though.


----------



## niebus

Thanks for the report malfunkshun. I thouroughly enjoyed reading it, and $%#@ the people who ridicule you. Only you know how your body feels and what works for you.


----------



## Slay

sorry for acting like an asshole


----------



## (zonk)

great report!  I've been interested in this for a while.  I've never taken an opiate I actually liked and so even though I dont like opiates this was very interesting.  I final word I guess as you seem very opiate savvy.  So there was genuine euphoria?  I wonder if pure loperamide hcl could provide a typical opiate rush when injected or if it can be freebased.


----------



## JahRed24x

im sorry but i dont think its a smart idea to try and get high of loperamide. First of all it doesn't cross the BBB (blood-brain-barrier) so it shouldn't have any effect on ur CNS. The only thing it attaches to is the receptors in ur intestinal tract. it slows it down so u dont shit so much. thats why its immodium and not a painkiller. 

just my 2 cents!


----------



## amblerg

forget all the haters. how can one deny the experience of another? you werent there, and you didnt try it.

I have successfully used loperamide to combat withdraws, but never knew you could get euphoria from it. interesting, indeed!


----------



## fatstep

JahRed24x said:
			
		

> im sorry but i dont think its a smart idea to try and get high of loperamide. First of all it doesn't cross the BBB (blood-brain-barrier) so it shouldn't have any effect on ur CNS. The only thing it attaches to is the receptors in ur intestinal tract. it slows it down so u dont shit so much. thats why its immodium and not a painkiller.
> 
> just my 2 cents!


Loperamide was a painkiller before it was an anti-bowel movement pill.


----------



## emjay

It isn't GOOD at crossing the BBB, but tiny amounts get through. Chronic users of loperamide get withdrawal symptoms similar to regular opiate abusers.

However, the fact that it will have a relatively much larger effect on the gut for the same euphoric effect means you're probably going to constipate yourself much more and possibly have more severe complications as a result, like megacolon or a fecal impaction.


----------



## pallidamors

Nice report. This confirms what I've long thought, that loperamide could be used recreationally. I'd considered trying a synth on it, and attempted to use around 40 mg plus quinine (via tonic water) to help with the transition across the BBB, but I guess the key is just a higher dosage.

A couple articles (here) and here confirm that assisting in loperamide's delivery through the BBB using PGP inhibitors result in effects with recreational potential. I just didn't expect that sheer volume of the drug could result in noticable effects. 

If I end up attempting your route, I'll post to let others know if this actually worked. My tolerance is extremely low for the first time in years, so now would be a good time to be a human guinea pig. And hey, if it works, theres always bulk loperamide from China to avoid explaining to the grocery store cashier why I am buying several bottles of Imodium per day.


----------



## lazydullard

Thanks for the report. I've been thinking about trying this myself, and try to finally prove it one way or the other (at least for my specific metabolism), but was afraid of bad constipation. I mean, it's like my arch-enemy.

Has this heavy of dosing ever been studied before? Could be dangerous, perhaps. Hope everyone who's rushing to the pharmacy thinks about that.


----------



## StaffWriter

Stupid, stupid, stupid idea. So you caught a buzz off loperamide. Now don't blow your tolerance on that tramadol!!! LO fucking L.


----------



## egore

Good thing you will never shit again


----------



## The Is

I don't have an opinion on this specific instance, but as to 'how can you deny the experience of others'...

Well a lot of people are absolute fucking idiots.  And a lot more will try to pull other people into the same boat as them because misery loves company.  Not to mention that at least 2 people in the world exist who might lie because they find it pleasurable.

But if you really believe everything everyone says, I don't expect you to be able to read and understand my post.  You must have enough trouble feeding yourself.


----------



## Beenhead

StaffWriter said:
			
		

> Stupid, stupid, stupid idea. So you caught a buzz off loperamide. Now don't blow your tolerance on that tramadol!!! LO fucking L.




Its really not much dumber than getting a buzz off heroin or Hydrocodone. An opiate is an opiate, if it works for him who cares, are you the fashionable drug police? If youre going to be rude please dont post in TR.


----------



## MattPsy

As far as I know loperamide is neurotoxic, so if it's getting into your CNS this isn't actually a good thing.
I'm not going to say you didn't actually get high - lots of people say you can't get high on diphenoxylate, too (you sure as hell can, i've confirmed it on a number o occasions, and i'm not gullible or stupid). What I am going to say however is that for the sake of your digestive system and brain that it's probably better to stick to "proper" opioids.


----------



## Beenhead

What literature is out there discussing neurotixcity of Loperimide? just and author would rock!


----------



## pallidamors

This one is a case study about toxicity in a child.

This one is a scientific publications version of a Penthouse Forum letter about loperamide toxicity, as far as I can tell.

Theres another article about loperamide toxicity in a collie, but I'm not sure if that's relevant here.


----------



## vecktor

there are plenty of reports of loperamide neurotoxicity in animals, it works a lot like MPTP. where animals have impaired Blood brain barriers like young pigs, it kills them. 
I have posted on ADD about this before with references. can't be bothered to find the thread.

loperamide is bad news.


----------



## Beenhead

Thats pretty scary, thanks for the source.The Biochemistry of Neurotoxicity has always been an interest in mine.

MPTP is not good at all, you would not want Loperimide crossing the BBB if it acts like MPTP.... ANd I Suggest everyone interested in trying to get high off Loperimide look into this Neurotoxicity, especially you Malfunkshun, Parkinsons is no fun at all.


----------



## memphis10

atleast you'll never have to buy toilet paper again


----------



## (zonk)

(A)_ I read those articles and there is no evidence of anything severely toxic other than 1 case report of an infant who had severe opiate-like toxic reaction.  This reaction was easily reversed by an opiate blocker so methadone may also work in this regard.
(B)_ There is certainly nothing indicating any kind of toxicity that is similar to or on par with MPTP other than the fact of the way it crosses the BBB in some.
(C)_ Any kind of opiate constipation is nothing compared to the levels of diarrhea that most laxatives can produce so stop saying he's not gonna shit again, the joke is old and it's not that serious.

If there is any mention of SPECIFIC toxicity anywhere else post that, you cant go off a single report of an infant who's biochemistry is quite different than adults.  BTW that article mentions that loperamide was tested upto 8mg/kg day with no ill effect, which is well over the dose malfunkshun took.


----------



## The Is

^ I agree.  There's probably only a 1 in 50 chance that someone who takes loperamide to get high will take enough to become a 20 year old parkinsons zombie.


----------



## Snowbear

Have you tried Tylenol PM?

Snowbear


----------



## malfunkshun

yeah, it makes my legs jump around like a motherfucker when i try to sleep


----------



## QuasiStoned

Okay, I have used loperamide with effect before.  I used to use it to potentiate kratom when I still had a very low opiate tolerance.

Basically, my introduction into the world of opiates was kratom, and I would never use more than 4 tablespoons of material once a day.  When I would become tolerant to the effects, I would take a brief break.

On a few occasions, I had become tolerant and wanted to find a way to get high without increasing my dose of kratom.  On 2 or 3 occasions, I took about 24mg of loperamide, along with my kratom.  In the beginning it would seem mostly like a generic kratom buzz.  The difference was in the duration.

Kratom is an EXTREMELY short acting opiate, 3 - 4 hours of being high IME.  When I took the loperamide, I was sedated for at least 8 hours, 4 hours longer than kratom should last.  I felt very heavy, got the frog in my throat opiate effect (although that is probably a peripheral effect) but I could say with certainty that at least SOME of the loperamide had to get through the BBB.  I experienced mild opiate euphoria.  I've no reason to lie, and neither does Malfunkshun.


----------



## malfunkshun

No, I have no reason to lie, and anyway, why would I lie just to subject myself to constant ridicule on these boards?  This is the second loperamide thread I've made, and the first one got closed because of various asshats who's only motivation was to spam up the place because they thought the idea of getting high on loperamide was ridiculous.

I didn't make this thread to start up another silly debate.  The only reason I posted this thread is because it fucking needed to be here.  That's what trip reports are for, describing your experiences on drugs.  Believe me or go to hell, I don't care.  Now it's here and it'll be relegated to the depths of the boards eventually.


----------



## (zonk)

these flamers are clearly ignorant, petty and probably don't have much of a life because they are directing so much of their energy at dissing someone for taking a drug that is actually been used quite frequently in the research circles as an opiate(central+peripheral)+Ca2blocker.  I don't know if people who post about loperamide in opiophile/somniforum have to deal with all this ridiculousness but damn, it's not like the guy was doing something dumb like huffing paint fumes or something, he's taking a real drug and if there's anyone here who clearly feels like he is a lesser person because of that then maybe you should no longer post here at bluelight as your malicious responses are not welcome here.


> ^ I agree. There's probably only a 1 in 50 chance that someone who takes loperamide to get high will take enough to become a 20 year old parkinsons zombie.


 I'll say it again, loperamide does cross the BBB and when it does it does nothing to effect dopamine receptor and neither does it's metabolites, so nobody has to worry about parkinsonism unless someone for no good reason decided they want to home synth loperamide that may have unknown contaminants which immodium and such clearly doesn't have


----------



## RoxiPoppyGirl

Ok.. I"m picking some of this stuff up. I always believe a high from it was possible at high doses. I think at high doses, some of it possibly manages to find a way pat the BBB.  I guess it just as safe a an opiod because of the constipation, i mean opiates do that to us anyway so why not use Immodium lol.

Next time I'm in w/d i will have this on hand. Thanks for the great report. I think I'll go with liquid though because i have swallowing all those pills..

Hey OP if you do it again, please give is another report and if anyone else does it please add your report. And this should be made the official Immodium thread!!!

Rpg


----------



## lucid scream

ive used it for w/d's several times, its a lifesaver. no need to take as much as the OP did for that reason, unless you want to try it. but i need usually between 16-32mg's to keep my body well, then if i cant get any benzo's i take like 100mg's or so of dxm, for the head, not great, but i get through ok and am fuctionable.


----------



## MeDieViL

great report!


----------



## QuasiStoned

Yes about all this constipation bickering, if you take a high of enough dose of any opiate your GI is going to stop moving completely.

If you take high doses of loperamide, it will only do the same thing.  I've taken higher doses of loperamide and experienced moderate constipation.

Then I got addicted to pods and went on 4 day stretches without taking a shit.  I'd say the pods actually clogged me up more!


----------



## svacheme3

Loperaminde along with Cereport, which increases permeability of the BBB, has been shown to produce clear analgesic effects. 

I also have heard p-glycoprotein inhibitors get it across the BBB more effectively. 

The other option is delivery of loperamide with polysorbate-80 coated nanoparticles.



In reply to the constipation comments; Massive doses of oxycodone have prevented me from going for a couple weeks, by which time I was so worried about the pain and blood I pushed it another 4 weeks (6 weeks total) before I lost voluntary control and had to go; several times now. I won't mention specific doses lest I get accused of dick sizing again.


----------



## Frank Lucas

I've used loperamide when starting sertraline for its anti-diarrheal effect.  Sertraline happens to be a p-glycoprotein inhibitor, and its metabolite has an even higher affinity for p-gp.  I don't know if that was the reason, but I DO remember suddenly feeling a very mild codeine-like buzz from about 30mg.  I was not expecting to experience anything other than shitting less, so it was slightly cool.


----------



## Piper methysticum

I used to use loperamide in combination with euphoric benzodiazepines when I was detoxing from Heroin and other Opiates/Opioids.  Why anyone would try to get high from it, I do not understand.  Just buy a Darvocet because if anything at all, that's all you *might* get from ingesting 60 pills of loperamide.  

My advice is to stay clear of those type of drugs anyway.  I am a recovering addict, and Opiate addiction is no joke.  When you find yourself eating loperamide to keep yourself out of the bathroom for a couple hours, you'll be sorry you ever attempted to get high from it.


----------



## malfunkshun

First off, thanks for the 'non-hostile' posts for the most part.  I was really surprised when I read through this thread.



			
				Piper methysticum said:
			
		

> Why anyone would try to get high from it, I do not understand.  Just buy a Darvocet because if anything at all, that's all you *might* get from ingesting 60 pills of loperamide.



Sigh.  People can be so thick headed.  Did you not read my trip report at all?  How do you, personally, know for a fact that ingesting 60 pills of loperamide MIGHT get you as high as one Darvocet?  You say that as if it were an established fact.  I have said many times that it IS possible to get a GOOD buzz with it.  I've taken Darvocet, and it's nothing like that.  I really don't give a flip if you believe me, but it is just amazing to hear people talk like you when they have no basis.  It's pulling information out of your ass, is what it is.



> My advice is to stay clear of those type of drugs anyway.  I am a recovering addict, and Opiate addiction is no joke.  When you find yourself eating loperamide to keep yourself out of the bathroom for a couple hours, you'll be sorry you ever attempted to get high from it.



Sound advice.  If by 'those type of drugs' you mean opiates and opioids.  And that's what loperamide is for, keeping you out of the bathroom for a couple of hours.  However, how do you know I or anyone else will be sorry that they/we ever attempted to get high on it, JUST because it's loperamide?  More talking with your butt.  Loperamide is an opiod and you can get addicted to it just like any other opioid.  I'm sorry I ever got high on anything because addiction isn't a walk in the park.


NOW.  I can't really comment on the articles about toxicity, and It seems like they were isolated and restricted to infants.  I couldn't find any other references to loperamide toxicity, and there are no warnings on the labels, so I'm going to discount 'loperamide toxicity' as a real danger to be concerned about unless or until somebody finds some real research on it.

With that said, the only real concern I have with it (other than the obvious, that it's an addictive opioid) is that there might be something toxic in the fillers when taken at high doses.  Does anyone have any information about that?


----------



## Shambles

malfunkshun said:
			
		

> However, how do you know I or anyone else will be sorry that they/we ever attempted to get high on it, JUST because it's loperamide?



From the way I read it, he was just suggesting that messing with opiates is a bad idea full stop. Loperamide or otherwise. I think you'll find that many ex-addicts are upset when they see people using opiates and it's kinda understandable.

I have no reason to disbelieve your experience as I've the only time I've taken loperamide was when I was in detox to stop me shitting myself every five minutes. I don't think Piper was saying you're not getting a buzz from the stuff so much as suggesting that there are "better" opiates and that they all have the capacity to fuck you over.

At least that's how I saw it .


----------



## malfunkshun

Saying that you MIGHT catch a buzz equaling that of a Darvocet from 60 loperamide pills is pretty specific if you ask me.


----------



## TheTwighlight

Well, personally, I doubt that I will try it, but I believe you. At the very least this thread has convinced me to get some loperamide for the next time I have w/d.


----------



## (zonk)

I wonder how long loperamide has been out compared to dxm, and i'm wondering how long dxm was out before people started getting high off it.
Maybe someone should give me a good "talking to" for eating so many robo gels.  Perhaps I'll never be able to cough again


----------



## Beenhead

I want to point out the topic of those articles on the last page was concerning  Opiate like toxicity in infants, (depressed breathing, convulsions, overdose symptoms). Not Neurotoxicity studies. Seeing as how the BBB in humans works fairly well in animals, I believe if enough Loperimide got in to the brain at once or in enough high doses over a period, it could  cause symptoms similar to those seen in the animal studies.

The question is not, does Loperimide cause opiate like effects, because that is a yes. The question is, is it worth it, considering the availability of other opioids, to risk problems for a legally available opiate?


----------



## Shambles

malfunkshun said:
			
		

> Saying that you MIGHT catch a buzz equaling that of a Darvocet from 60 loperamide pills is pretty specific if you ask me.



Yes - that you might get a buzz from loperamide but why not just use a "real" opiate? That's how I read it anyway.



			
				beenhead said:
			
		

> The question is not, does Loperimide cause opiate like effects, because that is a yes. The question is, is it worth it, considering the availability of other opioids, to risk problems for a legally available opiate?



Kind of like that.

But, hey - whatever floats your boat. Have fun .


----------



## Piper methysticum

Well, I realize my reply came off to you in a negative manner, but that was not my intent.  I am sorry if I offended you, but "Shambles" hit it right on target.  A recovering Heroin addict does not typically take posts like this very well.  It just irritates me.  That's my opinion, but you know the sayings about opinions.   Lets just say you have your's and I have mine.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

I bet you shit iron pellets and sparks fly out of your ass from all that Lopermide.


----------



## Beenhead

If Hydrocodone, or Dilaudid acted only on the mu receptors in the intestine and not in the brain, Im sure it too would be used as a anti diarrhea  agent


----------



## funkee

I took 48mg to combat withdrawal, no high whatsoever. Though my shits have stopped, 10 hours and counting............................


----------



## chrlefxtrt

130mg of loperamide gave me a codeine-esqe buzz. I posted on th OP's other thread my experiences with it. It works for me and that is all I care about. For those interested, I also shit normally after two days and the effects lasted over 8hrs for me.


----------



## (zonk)

^^Why do you assume this is placebo.  Have you or anyone you know personally ever attempted to take a high dose like these here -of loperamide to get opiate effects?  If so, at what dosages, if not why are you posting such comments?


----------



## Xorkoth

I think it's quite amusing that whenever anyone hears anything about certain substances, such as loperamide, that they immediately assume placebo effect.  Have you tried it?  If not, then what basis do you have for making such an assertion?  I'm going to start deleting posts that don't add anything to the discussion, which includes and is primarily targeted at these "OMG placebo!!!1" posts.  They're pointless and insulting to the OP and anyone else who is asserting that loperamide can provide more than placebo effect (including myself).  I've received effects from loperamide multiple times, and I'm very much experienced with drugs of all kinds so I think I'm more than capable of discerning real effects from placebo.

It's like people have some sort of reactionary defense mechanism in place against people reporting effects from certain medications, like loperamide, and, strangely, neurontin, which most assuredly does have effects (and good ones at that).  If you don't have anything useful to add, then don't post.  Why do you feel the need to try to humiliate the OP?  What good is that doing anyone?

I just don't get it.  But what I do get is the power to moderate this forum.  So please keep your useless comments to yourselves.  Thank you.


----------



## mr light

*loperamide-inexperienced-first try as mental and physical withdrawal aid*

I too was surprised and disappointed at the closed-mindedness here. 

I was in mild withdrawal after tapering from H (iv) with vics. So not too far out of the woods, when yesterday, while feeling nasty digestive symptoms and mental issues such as depression and cravings, I popped 18 pills of 2mg loperamide (36mg). I had slightly crushed them. I didn't have much expectations. My previous experience with this as a withdrawal aid was mostly at recommended doses or above, which it didn't do much for me besides ease my stomach.

After an hour, I thought, well this isn't working beyond my stomach. I felt it doing something in my gut and easing the tension which was there. Two hours later and it was the same; I still had my mental issues and pain/mild twitching going on. I figured that people dont take into account that they are dehydrated during withdrawal, and loperamide will ease this, leading to some physical and mental ease. I still believe this is partly its mechanism of action.

However, after about 150 minutes I definitely noticed a relief. Fatigue lessened. Mentally my depression faded and the pains subsided. This effect lasted into today, which is about 18hrs later, although I had some runs this morning (which I was happy to have since I was somewhat concerned about having bad constipation). Cravings are still absent. I hope I don't crash too hard when it all leaves my system. I also slept very well which was definitely due to CNS activity on my opioid system.

So my conclusion is, it does get into the CNS for me at this dose, definitely not getting me high but relieving the withdrawal like a dose of codeine would. Better than tramadol for sure but I never got much from that with my tolerance. Also I still believe it works by allowing one to absorb water out of the intestines to hydrate the body, and hydration can cause both physical and mental parts of what one thinks is just withdrawal, to go away.

I once read a scientific article about how MDMA damages the BBB. I hope that isn't why this worked for me; I've done X about 15 times.

Good find. Thank you for bringing this up, malfunkshun, you have helped me out.


----------



## lucid scream

mr light said:
			
		

> I was in mild withdrawal after tapering from H (iv) with vics. So not too far out of the woods, when yesterday, while feeling nasty digestive symptoms and mental issues such as depression and cravings, I popped 18 pills of 2mg loperamide (36mg). I had slightly crushed them. I didn't have much expectations. .



yeah, you wont get any relief taking the dose recommended on  the box. it is an opiod, and there is a cross-tolerance, so you have to dose equivalent to your tolerance for your DOC.


----------



## The Monkey Mantra

I've taken loperamide at doses of up to 96 mg when I wasn't withdrawing, and maybe 48 mg when I was withdrawing from percocet after a long hospital stay.

The 96 mg dose made me sleep a *lot*. I wasn't really euphoric or anything, but I had the frog-in-the-throat sensation and a *definite mellowness*.

When I took 48 mg to alleviate Percocet withdrawal symptoms it totally worked. I just felt normal. No hot-cold goosebumps and aches or anything.


----------



## QuasiStoned

I believe that it really takes a while for the loperamide to get through the BBB.  It seems to me that while withdrawing, it takes about 2 hours before I start to feel some sort of relief.  Then as time goes on the relief slowly increases.

I took 30mg last night, felt better after a few hours, slept okay.  Now today I'm not even yawning anymore, and I'm at the 24 mark from loperamide, and 72 hour mark from pods.  Note that I'm withdrawing from Poppy pod tea which has an incredible half life (I could probably quit cold turkey and withdraw for 7 - 10 days as all the morphine gets metabolized and feel worse each day) but this is still saying something in favor of loperamide.

EDIT
If I hadn't taken the loperamide last night I'd be squirming around uncomfortably at this point.


----------



## PunjiStick

Hey malfunkshun, I believe you.

!!!


----------



## diche

holy gutrot batman
96 pills, yeah ur gonna feel something, eck!
I can barely stomach 30 pills, and those were dxm

but who am I to judge, you felt great off Loperamide, nuff said


----------



## Xorkoth

QuasiStoned said:
			
		

> I believe that it really takes a while for the loperamide to get through the BBB.  It seems to me that while withdrawing, it takes about 2 hours before I start to feel some sort of relief.  Then as time goes on the relief slowly increases.



I agree with that.  Early yesterday morning I woke up withdrawing from kratom, so I took 48mg of loperamide.  It took about 2 hours for me to stop feeling the need to squirm, although I was still uncomfortable, but it became bearable and I could sleep some at last.  Then a little later, probably 5 hours into the loperamide (which did not provide a high but just a heavy feeling and relief from withdrawal), I took half my normal dose of kratom, which was all I had left.  Normally I would not even feel it, but with loperamide already in play, I got a fantastic kratom high, stronger than it's been in years.  I even started nodding a bit, which kratom doesn't normally even have the ability to do because it's a stimulating opiate-ish thing.  It also lasted hours longer.


----------



## QuasiStoned

^^^
I used to actually use loperamide with success to potentiate my kratom.  It really does work!

If loperamide were completely peripheral, how would it be relieving our withdrawals so well??  It's ridiculous how everyone argrues about the BBB when it's clear that it is able to get through somewhat.


----------



## RoxiPoppyGirl

Something makes me think Immodium sales are going to start going up LOL.

I'm going to give it a try next time i have nothing to keep the withdrawal away.

And i to believe everyone who says they got some kind of affect from it at the different levels they report. I also agree that some people are being closed-minded about Loperamide. It's the same kind of slight prejudice you get from some people and poppy seed tea. There are a few people on various groups like Bluelight AND Bluelight who just refuse to believe that poppy seed tea works. On one group, a while back on person made this long post on how he refused to believe it worked (because it didn't work for hm) and said anyone who felt anything was simply feeling a placebo. Arghhhh, that made me so mad.  Poppy seed tea, firstly... it can be a hit or miss, and secondly it depends on how much it was washed and also it depends on your tolerance.

The first time i did poppy seed tea i was a Tramadol addict so my tolerance to stronger opiates was somewhat low although prior to Tramadol my DOC was Vicodin, so i had a mild tolerance. But that first batch of poppy seed tea i had gave me one of the greatest highs I'd ever had up to that time in my life. My god, it was such a beautiful high. I could feel it all through my body and my legs felt like they were floating. Odd thing was, it took 2 hours to kick in. So at first i thought... awww shit, it didn't work, or i didn't use enough. But 2 hours later i was eating a bowl of cereal when it started to kick in and OMG, what a great night that was. Of course now my tolerance is so high because I've been on Oxy and Fent. But poppy seed tea will still take care of any withdrawal i have for about 12 hours and i will get a very mild buzz. So i can always count on it for w/d, but if I'm broke PST isn't an option, that's one downfall for me and pst.

Also some people have the same reaction to Tramadol. Just because it didn't work for them or they didn't like it, it sucks PERIOD, no ands, buts or ifs about it. But that isn't the case, Tramadol is tricky little fellow. It depends on a persons system/chemistry and a lot of people are expecting that true-opiate feeling and when they don't get it-- Tramadol sucks period! You have to go into it knowing you won't get that classic opiate high, tramadol offers a very different kind of high. I was one of the lucky people who could get super high off of it and even nod from it occasionaly. But because I've moved up the opiate trail Tramadol doesn't work as well as it used to but i use it as a potentiator sometimes and i also use it for w/d sometimes. It doesn't work for w/d as good as it used to but it still helps. Tramadol works great with Poppy pods, it's a great mix (for me). Tramadol and poppy seed tea although are myths to some people, have been great friends of mine and always will be.

So i am a believer in this Loperamide. I'm not saying your going to get an oxy or fent high from it but i do believe it is beneficial in many ways and all the people who report feeling a mild buzz or report their w/d easing.. i totally believe you. Whenever i get a chance to give it a try I will report my experience.

This is a great thread. I'd love to hear more people's reports and not so many "It's a damn placebo people" comments.

RPG


----------



## nickbrochilll

*Vicodin*

Vicodin usually does the job. I always seem to throw up after i take a few though i don't know why. I take about 2-3 pills in increments of a few hours. So total i end up taking like 7ish pills. and then i throw up several times after i come down.


----------



## cdubb

wow...96 pills???........


----------



## animalman

Grapefruit juice inhibits Pgp possibly making more cross the BBB.


----------



## (zonk)

fortunatly loperamide pills are really tiny so it's not a big deal.  I can 70 robogels no-prob.


----------



## Beenhead

I woke up today in some withdraw, and my methadone did not arrive like it was supposed too. I really realldy did not want to have to do this, but I caved, I ahd homework due. I took around 90mg of Loperamide, at ~12:30. At that time I was shaking, cold/hot, mind racing, restless legs, now, I feel 110% with a bit of a buzz. 

Now, I still am not completely satisfied this is safe. I actually can say if the 'buzz' which is very lite, is from access to the brain or just the relief.


----------



## malfunkshun

Beenhead said:
			
		

> I woke up today in some withdraw, and my methadone did not arrive like it was supposed too. I really realldy did not want to have to do this, but I caved, I ahd homework due. I took around 90mg of Loperamide, at ~12:30. At that time I was shaking, cold/hot, mind racing, restless legs, now, I feel 110% with a bit of a buzz.
> 
> Now, I still am not completely satisfied this is safe. I actually can say if the 'buzz' which is very lite, is from access to the brain or just the relief.



Good, thats my main point that I want people to realize, that loperamide will get rid of wd's completely at a high enough dose.  It is a lifesaver when you are out of drugs.



			
				ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> I bet you shit iron pellets and sparks fly out of your ass from all that Lopermide.



Nope, all plumbing working normally. 8)


----------



## Euphorification

*New member, not to be confused with a n00b*

Hey guys! I'm new to posting, though I've been bluelighting inintrusivley until I started checking into more easily accessible means of changing my perceptions and decided that after several years and much experience I should try to contribute what I can. I've been actively researching pharmacology and psychokinetics for a long time now using collective information from several resources. I intend to become a socio-psychologist... Or something similar. It's nice to finally be a part of a community like this!

Okay onto business:

I fully believe that enough Loperamide was indeed able to produce a high- especially in such a high amount. Some people have their own special internal "potentiation". I'm speaking of this as loosely as a "lack of tollerance" all the way to some birth defect that gave you special receptors. I believe it's fully possible, especially in high doses. This is also dependent on administration. If loperamide was water soluble and could be absorbed in the mucosa of one's nose, than it may save you the trouble of having to use so much. I don't know too many of the properties of loperamide that would help potentiate it or improve conditions for it to cross the blood brain barrier, but there are infinite possibilities out there. My example was ritalin. I've had many experiences with stims... But ritalin did something special when I administered it a certain way with a certain *High content* (Time released- but function defeated) preparation it was excessively effective. This was reported true with injecting- That helps methylphenadate cross much faster. However, this was not the method I used! I took it intra nasally... And it worked like the regular, low content (non time released) preperations worked. Why wouldn't the same hold true for Loperamide?! I'm going to give this a try. There may be a synthesis of some sort in order here, provided I learn about its' chemical structure. Has anyone reverse engeneered it? Atleast converted it into a prodrug? I don't know. More is on the way, for sure. And I hope you keep me updated on your experience with Loperamide! If you could provide a comparison based on a typical opiate scale (For example codine (kinda' high), hydrocodon (High)/Oxycodone (High) *It's different for some, and heroin (nodding off without a doubt... likley drooling high). Give a comparison to something if you would... Poppy tea is extremely  variable... I've found out the mgs of codine and morphine in a typical 500mg extraction from typical grocery seeds and the results look like a buzz similiar to but likley less than codeine. If that's what your tea is like, is that what this lorperimide is doing for you, too?

Keep me posted man. I like where your heading- You go out of your way to try something new. Sometimes it's crazy but you give the report and go where few to none have gone. Gotta' admire that.

Nice to meet you guys! Keep it euphoric!


Oh and to add, I experience the very very high level opiate effects on tramodol. Like, definite nodding- I caught my blanket on fire with a ciggarette and stopped taking it! But I've also experienced the true high level addictive opiates.... They produce a more desirable high. I get the good opiate feel on trams but it's deafened by a severe tiredness when not moving around. If this is the experience for you too with trams, maybe I'll have an experience like yours on Lorperimide.

I'm doing my research and joining your cause!


----------



## malfunkshun

Euphorification said:
			
		

> If you could provide a comparison based on a typical opiate scale (For example codine (kinda' high), hydrocodon (High)/Oxycodone (High) *It's different for some, and heroin (nodding off without a doubt... likley drooling high). Give a comparison to something if you would... Poppy tea is extremely  variable... I've found out the mgs of codine and morphine in a typical 500mg extraction from typical grocery seeds and the results look like a buzz similiar to but likley less than codeine. If that's what your tea is like, is that what this lorperimide is doing for you, too?



Hmmm... ok. I'm not 'barely high' or 'kinda high'.  I'm not 'basically high', or 'somewhat high'.  I'm 'holy shit, I'm actually high' high.  Imagine that you had no tolerance and you took a 7 mg vicodin.  You'd feel pretty damn good.  The buzz isn't as good as vicodin of course, but you asked for a comparison.  The effects are actually the most similar to morphine, in that it lasts for hours and it is difficult to sleep when coming down.  

It's not the best high in the world, but the euphoria is there and it's intense and it lasts all day.  Here's an analogy - It's not a Maserati, but it'll definitely qualify as a Toyota Prius.



> I caught my blanket on fire with a ciggarette and stopped taking it!



I've done that a couple of times while lying in bed, winding down after a poppy seed tea binge.  Once the cigarette burned down to my hand and scorched the shit out of my fingers.


----------



## lyXw33d

Thanks to lope I now can basically skip w/d's -- just 3 days of feeling tired (but not weak hallelujah) and a bit of a bad mood. Who would have thought (no one outside of the internet believes me though haha).


----------



## PillPoppingAnimal

they say that any of the chemical that crosses the BBB, gets vanished within seconds... he could be right, maybe u got high on the face that u werent withdrawling anymre lol, ya never know...but if u were to get high it wouldnt be that long in my opinion or research


----------



## malfunkshun

^^ 8) 



			
				malfunkshun said:
			
		

> Hmmm... ok. I'm not 'barely high' or 'kinda high'.  I'm not 'basically high', or 'somewhat high'.  I'm 'holy shit, I'm actually high' high.  Imagine that you had no tolerance and you took a 7 mg vicodin.  You'd feel pretty damn good.  The buzz isn't as good as vicodin of course, but you asked for a comparison.  The effects are actually the most similar to morphine, in that it lasts for hours and it is difficult to sleep when coming down.


----------



## (zonk)

the length of time that you're high does not necessarily have anything to do with how long the chemical is physically in your brain


----------



## Euphorification

I'm a believer. I have ingested under 100mgs and acheived a quite interesting and enjoyable high. I understand the confusion on describing it's affects. It's opiate-esque without the definition many commonly abused opiates have on your body. It's mainly seemingly a head high... but I do get pretty tired on it. I have also experienced opiate-insomnia from it.

On the poppy seed tea note- I can't get the shit to work. I think it may have worked the first time when I used 25$ worth (Roughly 500gms) of seeds from a grocery store brand- but this could have easily been a placebo. I honestly don't know- I was that unaffected. I bought a pound of seeds later at a organics store but came out with no effects.

Note: Loperamide effects are more defined with weed. Hell I use an Alternative weed- Spice (It really works. I shit you not) and have more defined opiate effects from loperamide.


----------



## rentmitchum

It works for me and I'm not using it while withdrawing..  I've used it a lot since I read about it and it worked for me, and I shit normally on it, like once a day, as normal as any other opiate but I do feel a tolerance to the initial euphoria it provided for the first like.. 4-5 times I used it.. but it still works and makes me feel better all day..  It's effective for pain relief as well, even if the opiate isn't felt in the head a whole lot anymore.

Still makes me itch all over like any other opiate..


----------



## PillPoppingAnimal

fatstep said:


> Loperamide was a painkiller before it was an anti-bowel movement pill.



True

its believed not to cross the BBB

BUT everyone is different

AND _if_ any lope crosses the BBB it diminishes quickly

This is interesting tho

it could be posssible to get high, and he probably did considering the amount he took

a little going thru the BBB every so often keeping the high "going"

I believe him, everyones different...


and BTW is immodium pure lopiderm or is there another chemical?


----------



## Xorkoth

It's pure loperamide plus fillers/binders (inactives).  So yes, pure loperamide.  2mg per pill... I've never seen a different dosage.


----------



## nottobright

I see people saying that it helps w/ withdrawals when our waiting for your next refill, but would this help w/ withdrawal when trying to come clean? Maybe taking like 40-50mg day 1, 30 mg day2....so on and so forth....anyone?


----------



## coldasice

so, hang on, are the people in here who are addicted to opiates using it just to help them with withdrawal or are they actually getting high from it even though they have extremely high opiod tolerance? 
Just to clear that up for me would help a lot. 
Though wondering how many boxes of Immodium someone with a high tolerance would need and the look you'd get buying them's going to be pretty funny to imagine.

Aha - just what the self service checkouts at Tesco were made for!  

To be fair, I believe him - why would he make it up? To have a million 'you'll never shit in days' comments thrown at him or to note a genuine experience.
Plus with all the people saying they use it for w/d; it sounds pretty genuine to me.


----------



## coldasice

Just as a guide though... 
I went to my local pharmacy (unrelated reason, I assure you) and the Immodium there is £2.92 a box of *SIX TABLETS*. I am sure as hell not going to spend _THAT_ much money trying to get high off Immodium!


----------



## Desdenova

You can get bottles of like 100 for pretty cheap, maybe from Costco

I wish I had these when I had my morphine withdrawals.  I found 4 but it wasn't enough


----------



## DrGonzo899

Hey ppl i would enjoy learning others experiences in any form of strange chemical.  I want to know what these ppl feel when they subject their body to any concoction.  And for whatever purpose as long as _YOU_ get that kick;  I need to see _EXPERIENCE!_


----------



## Xorkoth

coldasice said:


> Just as a guide though...
> I went to my local pharmacy (unrelated reason, I assure you) and the Immodium there is £2.92 a box of *SIX TABLETS*. I am sure as hell not going to spend _THAT_ much money trying to get high off Immodium!



Yeah, brand names are always expensive.  Look for generics... in the US you can find bottles of 96 generics for like $6 in some places.


----------



## Desdenova

I gotta say I'm a disbeliever in the whole Loperamide gets you high thing, beyond a placebo effect.  But it's an interesting topic, nonetheless 

I'd try it if I wasn't on Fentanyl and Percocet for pain.  If I ever withdraw again, I'll definitely try them for that


----------



## Beenhead

It is totally ignorant to say that, it makes no sense. You have no reason at all to disbelieve...


----------



## Xorkoth

Desdenova said:


> I gotta say I'm a disbeliever in the whole Loperamide gets you high thing, beyond a placebo effect.  But it's an interesting topic, nonetheless
> 
> I'd try it if I wasn't on Fentanyl and Percocet for pain.  If I ever withdraw again, I'll definitely try them for that



Why are you a disbeliever, if I may ask?  Plenty of over-the-counter things can get you high.  And clearly there are plenty of people reporting that it does.  Why would you, who has not tried it, assume that people who have aren't able to distinguish real effects from placebo?  I am honestly curious about how you would arrive at that conclusion.  If you had tried it and gotten no effects, that would be one thing.  But as far as you have led on, that's not the case.  And furthermore, you seem to believe that it could help with withdrawals.  If it could help opiate withdrawal, then why wouldn't it be able to get you high to some extent also?


----------



## The Wizard

So far I've successfully boosted the euphoria of Kratom many times now with "Lope" and extended the duration of the euphoria. I've combined Lope and Krat somewhere between 5 and 10 times now. Usually I use like 50-70 mg Lope and wait 2-3 hours (bc it takes a few hrs to really kick in noticeably) and then eat my Kratom. The only downside to the combo for me is if you raise the Lope dose too high you will increase the sedation and heavy limbs feeling of Kratom a lot. 

Sometimes it's nice to just use 30-40 mg Lope with Krat instead. I'd never take Lope and Krat at the same exact time. I always take the Lope 2-4 hours prior to the Krat. I do have a concern though that what if the fact that almost every time I get Kratomized (get high on Kratom hee hee) lately I use Lope with it will cause me to develop a higher tolerance to Kratom. Can combining to opioid mu receptor agonists cause this type of phenomenon in any people that you've known or yourself?

Oh, by the way a good friend of mine feels certain that preloading on Tagamet very significantly potentiates Loperamide's euphoria. The way he preloads is he takes the Tagamet hours before the Lope or sometimes even takes the Tagamet a whole day prior to the Lope. He feels that from trial and error he has learned that taking Tagamet and not waiting enough hours to take the Lope doesn't work nearly as well as if he's already had the Tagamet in his system a long, long time before dosing on Lope.

Me, personally I wonder if my friend would get the most optimal tagamet potentiation of Lope (assuming tagamet even really potentiates Lope; I have no idea since it is my friend's idea not mine) if he took a little Tagamet each day for a few days then took Lope.

Oh, I also recently was able to confirm that preloading on Lope improves the euphoria of good ol Morpheus as well


----------



## bassicdane

*Good Thread!*

I see a lot of people having luck potentiating opiods/kratom, but does anybody know if it potentiates pod tea?  I would think it would and the above post said Morpheus (The God of Dreams!) was potentiated; seems like we've only touched upon orally ingested opiates.  What about H?  Has anyone tried it?  I already have a low tolerance as I've always managed to keep use down to once a week but it would be a good, cheaper way to stretch your stash.  

What does everyone think?

Way ta go making this thread Malfunkshun!


----------



## PureLife

^ How would orally ingesting heroin be a means of stretching ones "stash"  or keeping costs down? If anything, it would cost more money. The oral bio-availability is horrible.


----------



## bassicdane

Sorry if I did a bad job differentiating; I meant snorted or IV heroin or oxy.  Anybody given it a shot yet?  And how about pod tea?


----------



## PureLife

^ I'm having a hard time understanding your question. I shot heroin for 3 years, and before that i snorted it. Ask away.


----------



## bassicdane

It's cool Purelife, I appreciate your patience.  I was wondering if anybody has taken loperamide to potentiate snorted heroin.  Also, since pod tea is nice on occasion as well, has anybody tried loperamide with either pods or poppy seed tea?  And if nobody has tried, what do you guys think?


----------



## tadfish

would someone with a medium to high opiate tolerance feel anything.
I have used high dose's of this drug for opiate withdrawal and before festivals so i can cancel any bowel problems.
i haven't noticed any difference or effects and i have mixed with quinine


----------



## rentmitchum

I've been taking loperamide almost daily for awhile now.. I take 200-400 cimetidine at night then I dose my loperamide when I wake up.. tolerance has set in, but it still kills my pain problems somewhat effectively..

I think having tagamet with or awhile before loperamide causes low acidity in the gut and inhibits the loperamide from metabolizing... it seems to work best and most consistently taking the cimetidine the night before..  then I dose around 90-120mg's.. if I took more, I might get the somewhat significant opiate effects and light euphoria I used to get from it.. but I'm ok with it just making my pain problems better..  it's keeping me sane.


----------



## permastoned

Worked for me, tried it in desperation to ward off lyrica withdrawal and got a lot more than i had hoped for. Unfortunately here in Aus its very expensive, cheapest you will get is $4.50 for 20 2 mg capsules. Considering my tolerance is at a level where i need around 18 of those packs for one high which will span two days, you do the math. Another thing to take note of, I purposely have combined it with a strong pgp inhibitor from the start, sertraline. http://www.citeulike.org/group/5070/article/3014258

One other thing to take note of, the constipation that I have experienced from using this drug is the worst I have ever had in my life. I'm talking intense pain as if I were being raped by Lexington Steele or a negro of equivalent girth/length. And it lasts a long time after curtailing the use of the drug. Also it makes my piss a lot more concentrated, so I guess that one of the functions of opioids is to allow the body to retain more water, hence the constipation also. 

One last thing - although it completely removes the symptoms of lyrica withdrawal, it is extremely strange in that it does not allow the withdrawal to occur as it would if it were natural. Meaning that after 4 weeks of using loperamide for this purpose, and still having no success staving off the withdrawal, I finally gave up and obtained a doctor's prescription for lyrica. But now I had a bit of opioid withdrawal to boot just for fun, which made me feel extremely depressed and sweaty.

Happy high times


----------



## malfunkshun

nottobright said:


> I see people saying that it helps w/ withdrawals when our waiting for your next refill, but would this help w/ withdrawal when trying to come clean? Maybe taking like 40-50mg day 1, 30 mg day2....so on and so forth....anyone?



If you have the willpower, I think that loperamide could work well as a tapering drug when trying to come clean and quit using opiates.  I'd figure out first how much loperamide it takes to get rid of withdrawals for 24 hours.  Then I'd just lower that dose by 2 mg (one pill) every day, until you are no longer on the loperamide either.

I've tried this before, tapering by decreasing my dose by one pill a day, and it works well.   The longest I've ever tapered however was for about a week and a half, and I broke down and just got high on them.  I'm still taking the loperamide every day to keep wd's in check, and I'll still get high about once a week.  It really is tough to stick to a strict taper, but I'm getting better at holding off on getting high, so one day soon I hope to be off of these things too.



The Wizard said:


> Oh, by the way a good friend of mine feels certain that preloading on Tagamet very significantly potentiates Loperamide's euphoria. The way he preloads is he takes the Tagamet hours before the Lope or sometimes even takes the Tagamet a whole day prior to the Lope. He feels that from trial and error he has learned that taking Tagamet and not waiting enough hours to take the Lope doesn't work nearly as well as if he's already had the Tagamet in his system a long, long time before dosing on Lope.
> 
> Me, personally I wonder if my friend would get the most optimal tagamet potentiation of Lope (assuming tagamet even really potentiates Lope; I have no idea since it is my friend's idea not mine) if he took a little Tagamet each day for a few days then took Lope.
> 
> Oh, I also recently was able to confirm that preloading on Lope improves the euphoria of good ol Morpheus as well



Cimetidine, or Tagamet, does potentiate loperamide, in a big way.  In my experience, it usually increases the potency by 25-30%.  That's just me though, and when I try cimetidine to potentiate other opiates, it has always been hit or miss.  It's worked well with poppy seed tea and poppy pods before, but it never seemed like it was consistent.  And the increase was usually about 10-15%, not 25-30%.  Oh, and I've found that taking the loperamide VERY SOON after taking the cimetidine works best.  Sometimes I take them both at the same time.



bassicdane said:


> I see a lot of people having luck potentiating opiods/kratom, but does anybody know if it potentiates pod tea?  I would think it would and the above post said Morpheus (The God of Dreams!) was potentiated; seems like we've only touched upon orally ingested opiates.  What about H?  Has anyone tried it?  I already have a low tolerance as I've always managed to keep use down to once a week but it would be a good, cheaper way to stretch your stash.
> 
> What does everyone think?
> 
> Way ta go making this thread Malfunkshun!



Thanks.  And I would suspect so, that loperamide could potentiate pod tea.  I've never tried it, because pods are too expensive for me now, and there are just flat out no good poppy seeds to be had anymore, online or otherwise.  However, I did manage to get some really good seeds a couple of months ago by a fluke of luck.  At the time, my body was pretty thoroughly saturated with loperamide, and had been for several months.  I shook up some PST and downed it, as per my usual method which is described in this thread.   However, I was dissappointed to find that the high I got from the PST, although as good as I remembered it, was definitely affected by a cross tolerance to the loperamide.  And also, the buzz only lasted for a couple of hours, compared to the all day, 10 hour buzz I used to achieve with every dose back when I was using PST every day.  So, I dosed again with some more PST after the first buzz wore off very quickly and got a second decent buzz, which wore off even more quickly.  I wound up using a 10 pound back of poppy seeds in two days, which I had expected to last for more than a week.  It was very dissappointing.  So, I don't know why, but being on loperamide for a good while, possibly, is somehow detrimental to the effects of other opiates. 

And one more thing.  A few people have mentioned that it takes a couple of hours after taking a good sized dose if loperamide for it to start to relieve wd's.  I've experienced this too.  If I'm starting to withdraw, I have to make sure that I've taken a 'bed-time' dose at least 3 or 4 hours before I go to sleep.  I try to take only two doses a day... one in the morning so I can go to work comfortably, and one in the evening so I can sleep.  I normally have to deal with the onset of wd's for at least a few hours each day.


----------



## smacks24

If I were to try this I would also take a laxative in order to compensate for the loperamide.


----------



## TwistedReality

My fiancee and I decided to try this..I PERSONALLY would not recommend it. Perhaps we just took too much. We tried it once with 60 pills each and got very little effects (slight sedation), and then tried it the other night with 90 pills each. We both have some amount of opiate tolerance (40 mg OC gets us sort of high, but not blasted like the old days). After a couple hours we were both noticeably fucked up, but definitely not "high." It was an opiate feeling without the euphoria.

The next day, I still felt pretty fucked up. We went to a restaurant downtown and to some shops, and I ate about 2 bites of a veggie sandwich and drank some ginger ale...and proceeded to throw up. Luckily I still managed to have a good day despite the sickness.

I would not recommend this..but that is just my opinion.


----------



## chuchu

Concerning lops neurotoxicicity unlike MPTP or haloperidol which bring about parkinsonian conditions with lop there are no adverse cns effects mostly due to lops PGP substrate properties that prevent it from not(entirely) crossing the BBB. Lops safety margin as compared to mptp or haloperidol despite its neurotoxic pyridinium products can be assumed to be as a result of therapeutic use being restricted to a few days. Anyone imo using it recreationally should consider this before trying.


----------



## WatMyConditionIsIn

well i ate a box today (42 pill x 2mg) for pod withdrawl and it certainly helps WD but no euphoria. and its fuckin spacey like dxm kinda. i got zonked out for several hours after it kicked in and had FUCKING crazy dreams. Very vivid and very real. strange stuff for sure


----------



## Beenhead

> If I were to try this I would also take a laxative in order to compensate for the loperamide.



^ NEVER take laxitives unless the doctor orders it. Eat more fiber. I am as serious as a heart attack.


----------



## Ufotofu9

Hey just for shits an giggles I took a bottle of 96 pills...swallowed about 10 at a time so it was quick. And 30 minutes later I am on an opiate high...no doubt about that...ha ha.

Hope it lasts for a while.


----------



## Xorkoth

It will... all day most likely.


----------



## permastoned

It is true in my experience that there seems to be a 'threshold' amount of loperamide, after which passed, the drug becomes very potent. Before this threshold it has virtually no effects at all other than some very mild sedation. Perhaps there is a level after which it exceeds the amount of pgp's in the brain. I know this because once I took 10 packs, felt nothing at all and was rather pissed off. Took 4 more packs and couldn't stay awake. Go figure


----------



## permastoned

Beenhead said:


> ^ NEVER take laxitives unless the doctor orders it. Eat more fiber. I am as serious as a heart attack.



Whats the basis behind this post..


----------



## permastoned

chuchu said:


> Concerning lops neurotoxicicity unlike MPTP or haloperidol which bring about parkinsonian conditions with lop there are no adverse cns effects mostly due to lops PGP substrate properties that prevent it from not(entirely) crossing the BBB. Lops safety margin as compared to mptp or haloperidol despite its neurotoxic pyridinium products can be assumed to be as a result of therapeutic use being restricted to a few days. Anyone imo using it recreationally should consider this before trying.



Could you please explain this a bit more. I'm kind of worried.


----------



## Binge Artist

Just seems weird that a harm reduction site would allow posts advocating 50-100 times the medical dose of something.

I guess most of us drug addicts have lines in the sand that they just will not cross.  For some it's heroin, for others it's the needle.

For me, it's massive amounts of imodium.


----------



## theseeker

I was in w/d yesterday and loperamide really helped. I even got in a really good mood for awhile. Only had to take like 12mg. Granted, not like percs or vicks- but undeniably it worked!!! Furthermore, I slept through the night. That's unheard of when im in wd. That shit is a life saver. I'm trying to stop daily 40mg use of percs/vicks. I know that's not alot but it still sucks when you skip a day. Lope fucking helps and there is no question in my mind about it!!


----------



## Ufotofu9

> Hey just for shits an giggles I took a bottle of 96 pills...swallowed about 10 at a time so it was quick. And 30 minutes later I am on an opiate high...no doubt about that...ha ha.
> 
> Hope it lasts for a while.



It only lasted about 45 minutes, but it was a good 45 minutes.



> It will... all day most likely.



Not quite all day, but I have spent 17€ on worse highs


----------



## Jabberwocky

Binge Artist said:


> I guess most of us drug addicts have lines in the sand that they just will not cross.  For some it's heroin, for others it's the needle.
> 
> For me, it's massive amounts of imodium.


hahahahaha a man of principles :D


----------



## chuchu

Binge Artist said:


> Just seems weird that a harm reduction site would allow posts advocating 50-100 times the medical dose of something.
> 
> I guess most of us drug addicts have lines in the sand that they just will not cross.  For some it's heroin, for others it's the needle.
> 
> For me, it's massive amounts of imodium.



I share similar opinion. The amounts being suggested for recreational use are not in the spirit of harm reduction. Much so when Lop is classified together with haloperidol and mptp in terms of comparable neurotoxicicty.


----------



## permastoned

chuchu said:


> I share similar opinion. The amounts being suggested for recreational use are not in the spirit of harm reduction. Much so when Lop is classified together with haloperidol and mptp in terms of comparable neurotoxicicty.



No one here has got parkinson-like symptoms from using it, so I doubt this is true


----------



## maloxx

this is stupid

end of story


----------



## xui

nguboi said:


> Why is it dumb to take a inactive in the brain opiate?  Isn't it dumb than to take thousands of poppy seeds and make a tea of them?  Aren't poppy seeds only used on bagels?



It isn't dumb to take any opiate for whatever reason you need it for.

It isn't dumb to wash the morphine/codeine/trace alkaloids off of the poppy seeds, as they were once in a poppy pod (of the P. somniferum varietY), which was once filled with yummy white opiate soup. The seeds are covered in a small amount of good material and if you wash a decent amount of them, you can get off.

Poppy seeds aren't only used on bagels. They are also used to get high and plant other poppies to get high even more. Oh, and they are liked by flower lovers as well.


----------



## Too many doses

This thread needs to die.


----------



## the_ketaman

Ok regarding loperamide use for WD'ing, it seems everyone here has like a 40mg oxy habit and the lop seems to help them but im doing 240mg in one dose, is it likely any dose of immodium will help my WD's?


----------



## Too many doses

^ IME coming off 300-400mg a day immodium just helped with the shits. I would get benzos, if you can't do less potent opiates to at least help the first few days. Actually if you aren't being drug tested defanitly get benzos so you can at least get a couple of hours of sleep. Hope you feel better soon man.


----------



## Xorkoth

Why does this thread need to die?  It's useful to some people.  And why is it so hard for people to believe that it can help with withdrawal and/or get you high?  Are you saying that everyone who's had it work is lying or experiencing placebo?  Placebo of alleviating withdrawal is quite unlikely. 

Come on, give it a rest.  If you think the thread needs to die or that it's "stupid, end of story", then don't post.


----------



## billywitchdoc.com

the_ketaman said:


> Ok regarding loperamide use for WD'ing, it seems everyone here has like a 40mg oxy habit and the lop seems to help them but im doing 240mg in one dose, is it likely any dose of immodium will help my WD's?



actually ya, i came off of a 210mg habit if you want to call it that, talking like 12 immodiums and than just when i needed to. I would use benzo's if i could unless just some tylenol,sleep meds, and some muscle relaxers. If you want to come off you can, you just have to have an occupied mind. good luck man


----------



## Thatmdmahead

I wish I paid attention in Chemistry =[


----------



## October

*Did 96 mgs of imodium.... want to die now*

I read this thread a few days ago, and became pretty intriged about the idea, so I decided to try it. 

 This morning at 0945, I took 48 2 mg imodium pills (96 mgs)

  About 1130, started getting really tired, fell asleep for about 2 hours. Woke up feeling okay, but drowsy. No euphoria, no body buzz, nothing. 

  At about 1400, started getting a MASSIVE fucking headache, the top of my head feels like its going to explode, and my stomach is killing me. I feel like total, complete shit. My eyes hurt when I look to the side (odd, don't know a reason why that would be)

 And I'm also drowsy. No opiate-like feelings at all (I have a high opiate tolerance), god, i wish I hadn't tried this!!!!

 Just wanted to add that to the thread. I know, like with DXM, some people have good experiences to stuff, while others have awful ones. Before anyone else tries this though, consider running the risk of feeling like I do right now!

 (this sucks... i was really hoping for at least a mild high...)


----------



## QuasiStoned

I've commented before on the efficacy of loperamide, but I feel inclined to speak about it again.

I've been in withdrawals for the past 3 or 4 days as a result of overindulgence in poppy pod tea.  The WD's really sneak up on me with this stuff, with the first few days being bearable but then the 4th day being unexpectedly hellish sometimes.

This was one of those days.  I went to work in WD with the intention of just struggling through the day as best I could.  Now, I have pain issues to begin with and walking can be somewhat painful, but usually not extremely distressing.  Today it was awful, I had to keep sitting down and was basically a piece of shit at work.

As it turns out I work in a supermarket and we sell loperamide HCL 48 capsules for 1.70 or so (really cheap actually) so I finally caved in and bought some with the hopes of feeling better.  I took 12 pills, 24mg and proceeded to return to work.  Within about an hour, I was feeling slightly better.  Within 2 hours I was feeling considerably better, and then finally my withdrawal syndrome was interrupted completely aside from the occasional yawn.

Loperamide has to be punching through the Blood Brain Barrier somewhat if it can relieve the withdrawals.  An odd phenomenon that I've noticed is that it takes me about 3 to 4 hours to feel full effect from it.  It's a lifesaver though, that's for sure.  I felt like a normal person today.


----------



## Jared

So anyways, i have been going through slight heroin w/d's and wound up finding this thread which has left me rather intrigued.

I have a bottle of Equate loperamide tablets and just ingested 50mg. I will report back with details!


----------



## Jared

All i got was some slight sedation and serious dry mouth. No euphoria or high to speak of. 

Fortunately i was able to take a shit this afternoon.


----------



## Mystery Brew

Im probably going to give this a go. but I have a few q's

Any h addicts used it effectively? does it works for the knee pain and insomnia associated with w/ding?

what is a general starting dose? Im not using to get high, just to take away w/d

on day 4, only slept 4 hrs max and those 4 hrs only felt like I just blink and woke up


----------



## almost-

Bioassay:
Loperamide did have strong CNS opiate effects when taken with a PGPi and CYP3A4i. 
Dosage 32mg p.o.

See about theory for example:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19095843
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18192961


----------



## Dankycodone

October said:


> I read this thread a few days ago, and became pretty intriged about the idea, so I decided to try it.
> 
> This morning at 0945, I took 48 2 mg imodium pills (96 mgs)
> 
> About 1130, started getting really tired, fell asleep for about 2 hours. Woke up feeling okay, but drowsy. No euphoria, no body buzz, nothing.
> 
> At about 1400, started getting a MASSIVE fucking headache, the top of my head feels like its going to explode, and my stomach is killing me. I feel like total, complete shit. My eyes hurt when I look to the side (odd, don't know a reason why that would be)
> 
> And I'm also drowsy. No opiate-like feelings at all (I have a high opiate tolerance), god, i wish I hadn't tried this!!!!
> 
> Just wanted to add that to the thread. I know, like with DXM, some people have good experiences to stuff, while others have awful ones. Before anyone else tries this though, consider running the risk of feeling like I do right now!
> 
> (this sucks... i was really hoping for at least a mild high...)



 You kind of deserve it I mean who the fuck takes anti-shit pills lol to get high?? think that through.


----------



## cegli

Dankycodone said:


> You kind of deserve it I mean who the fuck takes anti-shit pills lol to get high?? think that through.



Anyone who takes opiates takes "anti-shit pills" to get high.  Anything that activates μ-opioid receptors in the large intestines causes constipation just like loperamine.  Considering your name is Dankycodone, I'd say you probably use "anti-shit pills" to get high.


----------



## Dankycodone

cegli said:


> Anyone who takes opiates takes "anti-shit pills" to get high.  Anything that activates μ-opioid receptors in the large intestines causes constipation just like loperamine.  Considering your name is Dankycodone, I'd say you probably use "anti-shit pills" to get high.



Yes but lopermide is active in dosages of 1-3mg if it crosses the BBB so its like taking 800mg of hydrocodone to get high. If lopermide is taken in lower dosages it constipates you the same ways as traditional opiates do so your fucking point is stupid.


----------



## scotty2captin

Mystery Brew said:


> Im probably going to give this a go. but I have a few q's
> 
> Any h addicts used it effectively? does it works for the knee pain and insomnia associated with w/ding?
> 
> what is a general starting dose? Im not using to get high, just to take away w/d
> 
> on day 4, only slept 4 hrs max and those 4 hrs only felt like I just blink and woke up



Ya i used in coming off of iv heroin (half bun a day for 4 months) and it helps with the shits.  Nothing else.  Personally i feel the stomach cramps and the shits are worse than the body cramps... I can ignore those well enough but i can't be back and forth every 15 seconds

Oh ya... I would take like 10-20 of them (so 20-40 mgs) and I don't think there is any advantage to taking more, you're not going to get high

Also, can anyone go through this thread and change every instance of "opiate" with "opiod"


----------



## cegli

Dankycodone said:


> Yes but lopermide is active in dosages of 1-3mg if it crosses the BBB so its like taking 800mg of hydrocodone to get high. If lopermide is taken in lower dosages it constipates you the same ways as traditional opiates do so your fucking point is stupid.



True, but I'd think that your intestinal u-opioid receptors become mostly saturated at a certain point, and the increased dosage will not result in much more constipation.  From reports of people taking high doses of opiates, it sounds like the constipation is not much different from the lopermide constipation, indicating possible intestinal receptor saturation.

For instance, LSD psychedelic saturation happens at ~1mg, and more LSD just increases other non psychedelic effects.  

This could happen at 40mg for lopermide in the intestines, and 80mg of oxycodone, so they would both cause the same amount of constipation and taking more won't result in more constipation.  Those are just random numbers, and I might be completely wrong, but it probably doesn't work in the linear relationship you noted.

Anyway, It's an interesting concept.  It's stupid to rule out certain drugs without binding data, saturation points, etc.


----------



## viking12344

OK I am new here and ended up here...you guessed it by searching FRANTICALLY (again) for any help with w/d's.

So I am going to be brutally honest here because its easy as I am anon from anyone knowing who I am.

I am 40. I have a family and the dreaded degen disk disease got me popping hydros years back, from the doc and then from other places when my insurance went bye bye. So from hydros I went on to poppy tea and from there I had a nice...and btw when I say "i", I mean a friend of mine, anyway, had a nice heroin source who seems to be defunct lately. So to summarize, I have been taking opiates of some kind, daily for almost 10 years.

AI have only run out of opiates 3x in those ten years. The first time I had no clue what w/d's were. I just stopped taking about 400mg tramadol and 100mg hydros cold turkey and thought, I need tos ave monbey, this is a good idea. Funny thing is, I got the flu and then realk bad and uncomfortable things started happening to me that we all know as withdrawls. After the first 3 days back then I felt much better.

I am recently only taking tramadols. Yeah go ahead and laugh all you want. I do about 180 pills per week so whatever mg that amounts to is what I am used to. Tramadols to some may be a joke but they hit me harder than any other opiate I have done, they are cheaper and they last longer. I also know I am in the seizure realm with these evil pills but have never had a problem, yet, and they help me do my physically intense job without much trouble.


 Tramadol w/d's are pretty bad. First comes the flu symptoms, then the constant diahreaha, then the brain shakes and finally the crawling skin. You cant sit still, you cant gget comfortable, you cant sleep. Your entire body is on fire. Day three seems to be the worst and then it seems to back away pretty quick so thats something. You also cant move your head without your brain knocking around your cranium and the there is the dizziness.

Anyway, I ran out yesterday and someohow my latest script is lost. Right now I should be in so much pain that typing this is not possible. Its been more than 24 hrs and I have take this loperdine or w/e its called all day. I read this topic last night and am so not into taking the full shot of w/d's again I will do anything...anything to stop them.

Again, being honest here I took 100mg this morning when I woke up and felt ok for about 4 hrs. I took 100mg again at that time and again felt ok. I just got done taking 150mg more and am now ourt of my mind. No w'ds . I was drowsy all day and still a useless pos but much, much better than what I would have been. I actually feel fucked up now and my back is ok and that is at about 350mg all day. It does nothing for the dizziness/brain shakes that I think are unique to harcore trammy users but all of that is workable.

Call me stupid but I dont care. I feel ok and am goingt o have to rely on these beautiful green pills for at least another 3 days.

To the author of this, many, MANY thanks.


----------



## Medic11

lperamide does bind to Mu receptors in the gut and also has mild antinoceptive effects- for it to be effective for someone with say a 200mg a day oxy habit to combat WD's the dose would have to be at least 60mg PO- it works for me- I have come off 300mg oxy a day using only lop with grapefruit juice at 80mg dosages- In fact Im doing so right now- I still shit every day too...people who say it doesnt work for WD's dont take enough- if you are opiate tolerant why would you expect a paltry dose of 16mg to get you well? would 16mg of hydro get you well when you're taking 300mg of oxy a day? I think not. It's true it does not cross the blood brain barrier which is a good thing cause its metabolites are toxic and are theorized to cause Parkinsonian effects that are permanent. There are opiate receptors all through the body- not just in the CNS- in fact lop has been used for peripheral pain syndromes with some success.


----------



## onmyway

this might be a crazy idea, but i wonder if loperamide might be potentiating endogenous opioids? there are mu receptors around the gut, and they obviously have a natural ligand (i don't know what that would be). Maybe loperamide displaces the endogenous opioid in the gut, making more available to exert CNS effects. assuming that the gut ligand could even get into the brain. 

probably a ridiculous idea, but who knows?


----------



## jacluc18

I found that using loperimide when going through wd on this site and it has been a lifesaver for real. I can't believe how well it works. For the purposes of getting high would it matter if you crushed all the pills into say a glass of milk? Or would more of the loperimide end up flushed out because you mixed it with milk? I ask because I want to try taking a larger dose but would rather mix it than swallow all those pills. Anyone out there that could help?


----------



## malfunkshun

I stopped coming to bluelight about a year ago because I got tired of all the bullshit being flung my way about loperamide, but I still stop in once every month or so just to check pm's.  Usually I'll have a few messages from people with questions about poppy seed tea - the subject for which I was known around here before I made the grand mistake of assuming that my honesty was worth more than two shits to a bunch of drug addled degenerates. 

Anyway.  I used to have a pretty active poppy seed tea thread here in the trip report forums, so I decided to check and see if any new questions were posted... but lo and behold, what do I see instead?

This old loperamide thread, and it's still active.  Wow.

So... since I'm here, I thought I'd say thanks to a few non-degenerates who behaved civilly towards me when all this was going on:

ifonly
memphis10
sarbanes
junctionalfunkie
garuda
pinpoint
snowbear
risefromruin
stardog
roxipoppygirl
xorkoth
niebus
(zonk)
amblerg
medievil
lazydullard
mr light
punjistick
euphorification
coldasice
bassicdane


Oh yeah.  And a big hearty FUCK YOU to these shit heels:

swybs
jamshyd (mod)
mcwally
johanneschimpo 
sixpartseven (mod)
johnny blue
lacey k (mod)
pkt
clubbinguido
livingonvalium
drunken etard
swerz
genericmind (mod)
staffwriter
sp0r
the ketaman
slay
jahred24x
egore
maloxx
too many doses (mod)
psych0naut
dankycodone


Anyway.  Adios, cool people.  

And fuck off, shit heels.


----------



## mr light

No problem.. forgot I even contributed to this thread. I wouldn't get bummed out and not come back from a few ignorant comments. You helped dozens of people with this thread with easing withdrawal temporarily. And that is priceless. Opioid withdrawal is one of the most unpleasant experiences one can have in this life, and for sure, THE most in some instances.

It definitely gets into the brain, no question about it. You win. It is variable whether one can get high, depending on tolerance and probably personal biochemistry, but it definitely helped me feel much better. Case closed, and from now on the flamers and whiners aren't even worth replying to. some remind me of fundamentalist/creationists; just aint worth the time and all the evidence is right here.

I'd advise some caution to those without tolerance and trying such a high dose, but to those with dependency issues, this may help ya out.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Funny, I was just researching loperamide because I recently had a little issue...and I found this thread.

I'm extremely interested to know if I took say ~6-10mg of loperamide along with a 5mg hydrocodone (both of which I have on hand) will the loperamide potentate the hydrocodone?  Or will it actually make it not work as well?


----------



## scotty2captin

malfunkshun said:


> I stopped coming to bluelight about a year ago because I got tired of all the bullshit being flung my way about loperamide, but I still stop in once every month or so just to check pm's.  Usually I'll have a few messages from people with questions about poppy seed tea - the subject for which I was known around here before I made the grand mistake of assuming that my honesty was worth more than two shits to a bunch of drug addled degenerates.
> 
> Anyway.  I used to have a pretty active poppy seed tea thread here in the trip report forums, so I decided to check and see if any new questions were posted... but lo and behold, what do I see instead?
> 
> This old loperamide thread, and it's still active.  Wow.
> 
> So... since I'm here, I thought I'd say thanks to a few non-degenerates who behaved civilly towards me when all this was going on:
> 
> ifonly
> memphis10
> sarbanes
> junctionalfunkie
> garuda
> pinpoint
> snowbear
> risefromruin
> stardog
> roxipoppygirl
> xorkoth
> niebus
> (zonk)
> amblerg
> medievil
> lazydullard
> mr light
> punjistick
> euphorification
> coldasice
> bassicdane
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.  And a big hearty FUCK YOU to these shit heels:
> 
> swybs
> jamshyd (mod)
> mcwally
> johanneschimpo
> sixpartseven (mod)
> johnny blue
> lacey k (mod)
> pkt
> clubbinguido
> livingonvalium
> drunken etard
> swerz
> genericmind (mod)
> staffwriter
> sp0r
> the ketaman
> slay
> jahred24x
> egore
> maloxx
> too many doses (mod)
> psych0naut
> dankycodone
> 
> 
> Anyway.  Adios, cool people.
> 
> And fuck off, shit heels.



why am i not on list


----------



## thatbird

Very interesting! I cant believe it. I didnt even really believe that Immodium could help with withdrawals.. I never ventured to try it. Wish i would have! Good stuff!  

Oh, and if you dont believe what hes saying keep it to yourself. No point in making a 3 page thread 6 with all the stupid comments and bitching!


----------



## punchednthenose

Dankycodone said:


> Yes but lopermide is active in dosages of 1-3mg if it crosses the BBB so its like taking 800mg of hydrocodone to get high. If lopermide is taken in lower dosages it constipates you the same ways as traditional opiates do so your fucking point is stupid.



why do you have to be such a prick? People are going to try what they want and you can't stop them. So what the fuck is your point?


----------



## drminaq

Wow i can only get through the first page of this thread before I taste bile.  This is great because it  shows me who are the drug fashion police out there, I can trust and who are the self-righteous drug aristocracy that make sick.  Good job guys! I was fascinate with the original idea of be able to help reduce wds but for those of us who kicked the habit 5 years ago, got no tolerance and just need a taste not a good connection.  Sure swallowing 96 pills is not so bad to me.  I was a benzo abuser in africa where the maximum dose of xanax was .25 and I preferred doses in the 25 to 30 mgs range by the end of my stay; you do the math.  Where there is a will there is a way.  Anyway i would like to hear more about this as soon as the rage leaves my system I will.  Some BL up there are harsh but we all have our demons to conquer.


----------



## Ne0

So this sounds promising, so you say you took 120mg while W/d so you have high opiate tolrance anyway. I assume that person who don't have tolerance it would work with much lower doses like 60mg?


----------



## Xorkoth

jacluc18 said:


> I found that using loperamide when going through wd on this site and it has been a lifesaver for real. I can't believe how well it works. For the purposes of getting high would it matter if you crushed all the pills into say a glass of milk? Or would more of the loperamide end up flushed out because you mixed it with milk? I ask because I want to try taking a larger dose but would rather mix it than swallow all those pills. Anyone out there that could help?



I find that chewing the pills and then holding them in your mouth with spit/water to make a slurry (a thickish-liquid) is the best way.  Hold them in there and swish for a good 20+ minutes, or even longer if you can stand it.  This will absorb a lot of it sublingually and it seems to absorb much better this way than through the stomach.  Swallow it when you're done, for good measure.  It actually doesn't taste too bad when it's in your mouth, but after you swallow it will leave a foul residual taste and mouth numbness that makes everything taste like shit and lingers for like an hour or so.  But worth it if you're withdrawing.  Seems to get much better relief with less of a dose.  I'll take like 30 of them (60mg) this way and be pretty good.  

PS - Peanut butter is one of the only things that will cut the taste at all.


----------



## nekointheclouds

I wanted to go ahead and share my experiance with loperamide. After reading malfunshun's posts about it, I was curious. Even though alot of people bitched about how it wouldnt work, I researched it, and decided to give it a try. I do not have a high opiate tolerance, though I enjoy them very much. I enjoy poppy seed tea once or twice a month, and I more recently partake in kratom to help with school.

I first took loperamide to help boost my kratom. I had some mild success with this at taking only 24mg a few hours before I took kratom. The kratom high lasted longer, which is good since kratom usually only lasts about two hours for me.

After that I decided to try it on its own, just for fun. Taking 24mg did nothing, but when I got to 50mg, I was noticing some mild stimulation. This is my favorite part of opiates. So I would take some every once in awhile when I had a big homework project to work on. I started taking 98mg. when I took it.(keep in mind, this is over the course of like 4-5 months).

Then the last time I took it, I had a terrible experience. I took my 98mg dose. Went to class a few hours later, had some nice stimulation. After class, I tried to eat, but wasnt hungry at all. Made some soup and drank the broth. Took some sleep aid (Unisom) to help sleep, but still couldnt sleep well. 

I woke up the next morning feeling super drowsey. The moment I stood up, I was instantly nauseated, and had to go vomit. I felt better, but felt super worn out. I was hungry though, so I ate some cereal. Shortly after, I stood up, and got sick again. This kept on the whole day. I slept alot, and as long as I was laying down, I was okay. But as soon as I exerted myself any, like simply standing up, or tried to eat anything. I got sick. I was unable to keep anything but some water down the whole day.

I went to sleep really early, slept through the night, and the next morning was much better. It bit worn out, probably because I was dehydrated, but was able to eat and go about my business.

I'm not sure why this time was so different then every other time I had taken it, I know opiate can cause nausea, and it seems with me that I will either have no nausea at all from an opiate, or I will be very sick for 8 hours. There is no in between.


----------



## ThingsBeyondThings

Just wanted to share my loperamide experience.  I'm a light opiate user, I take 5-10 mg of hydrocodone to get high, depending on my mood, and 15mg or more makes me sick.  I ran out and for a long time, like a year, I was taking Darvocet, 150-200 mg a dose and ran out of that too.  Then I got some WDs and heard that Loperamide helps.  

So I got some, took a small handful (probably about 30mg) and felt a surprising little buzz and no more WDs.  About 2 days later WDs are back so I took about 20mg and no more WDs but no high.   Tonight I had a headache and took about 60mg and I feel... AWESOME!  Seriously, I'm really fucking high, like first week of vicodin high, only more of a body buzz... Maybe it's my low tolerance or something, maybe I'm just lucky, I don't know, but it's great.


----------



## Loki2010

Here is my 2 cents on the loperamide saga.

I have been following this subject for about 2 years now. I have spoken to a MD who is a spokesmen for a semi-well-known opiate advocacy group, and here is what I learned.

Bad news first.
1) Very little Loperamide crosses the BBB (blood brain barrier) 
2) Taking insanely high doeses of lope will earn you an ER visit. (fecal impaction)
3) Various drugs have been tried at home to get it to cross the BBB and all failed.
4) If someone really found a way to make is cross the BBB there would instantly be an immodium shortage. amirite?

The good news.

Your body has tons of opioid receptors outside of your brain. I believe the receptors are the kappa (Mu, Delta, Kappa) receptors but dont hold me too it. When you are mildly sick, taking immodium quiets the peripheral opioid receptors hence giving you a little physical reflief but no mental relief hence the BBB issue.

Loperamide also works awesome on the shits that accompany withdraw.  


There was a scientist who did get Lope to cross the BBB by binding polysorbate 80 at the nano-particle level. This is something the average junkie cannot do at home. 


Also, I do not claim to be the knowledge god of loperamide, im just sayin what I think to be factual on the subject.

Loki


----------



## oc_man

my tolerance is low for the firt time in years so im gonna be the guenea pig on this just took 130 mg weel see what happens

results:
did experience a 'high' not a very pleasurable one though it was more of a body high than anything no real euphoria to speak of  my opinion i wouldnt do it again but hell some ppl mite enjoy it   to each his own have fun


----------



## prhighmalrage

I took 32mg and to my surprise it really took my w/d's away (about 3-6 pod per day regimen). It doesn't quite give you the mind high, although I feel like I'm lingering on the edge of one, but it definitely gives the body effects and is keeping the chills/horrible body feelings I was experiencing before I took it ...completely away. At least for now, they are gone. No w/d. I also feel like this could possibly get me high because it feels reasonably decent.


----------



## deepblue711

I've been reading loperamide articles for years, and had a considerable amount of experience with it.  I suppose it was only a matter of time before someone figured out that sometimes its easier to jump the gate than keep trying to pick the lock.  Loperamide shows no signs of the parkinsons-like toxicity that some synthetic opiates have.  At extremely high doses, 7mg/kg I've had difficulty focusing that has lasted for hours. After 12-24 hours vomiting began that persisted for a 24-48 hour period. More reasonable doses are in the 1 and slightly lower range, nausea and emesis may be experienced in the first few uses. I personally have had more problems with bowel motility on oxymorphone (iv) . I also have experience with iv loperamide, it seems to produce a temporary overexcitation in the peripheral opiate receptors one would normally feel after using a dangerous amount of another opiate (intense body rush) at low doses 10-30mg. Given the binders involved I cannot recommend iv use, unless you are a decent chemist this is tantamount to shooting ky jelly. Also there is no euphoria iv, metabolism seems markedly (~100x) faster.


----------



## opiatekrzy

i dont care how bad my W/D's are, i wouldnt ever take Immodium to ease W/D's. i Would take it to ease the shits. Geez i would just go buy a suboxone off the street to ease W/D's, that sounds disgusting 96 pills to take? speking off topic, i just dont get it with some people, friends i know that are heroin addicts complain to me "oh im in W/D can i get a half of a SUB" i would tell them NO and they'd flip and i would just tell them "instead of spending $100 a day on heroin just to be in W/D the next day why dont you just buy 10 suboxone for that much money and be W/d FREE for atleast 2 weeks if u do it right....agh....far as Immodium...whatever floats ur boat


----------



## youdgetworked

I'm having w/d's from 50mcg per 2 days Fentanyl patch.  I've got myself down to 25mcg per 2 days now.  Would anyone be able to give me a descent dosing number to figure out how much loperamide I'd need to take for w/d's to subside?  I'm not looking to go overboard.  Just want to taper off.


----------



## Shockra

Not that we need any more evidence of it's effectiveness, but I'll throw in that it worked quite well in keeping the w/d's at bay for me when I gave it a shot the other day.  Luckily, my H habit is way low at the moment, but w/d worthy for sure.  In terms of it's use for w/d'ing, I think you just have to experiment with what dose will hold you, the worse the habit the more you'll need to take, but trust me it will be a lifesaver (esp. if you don't want to interfere with the possibility of a high later in the day by taking some subs).

And also, it could just be me, but I've noticed that taking the liquid makes it come on A LOT quicker.  Like I literally felt w/d's disappearing (and slight body tingles) in just a few minutes after I chugged 1/2 a bottle.  Unfortunately the total mg's in the bottles is only about 16-24mg, so if you had a bad habit you'd have to chug a lot, and it is more expensive buying it as liquid.

My only question is would subs bring on PWD's in someone that was maintaining on lope (not in w/d) but then switched to subs?


----------



## cashmanifesto

Shockra said:


> Not that we need any more evidence of it's effectiveness, but I'll throw in that it worked quite well in keeping the w/d's at bay for me when I gave it a shot the other day.  Luckily, my H habit is way low at the moment, but w/d worthy for sure.  In terms of it's use for w/d'ing, I think you just have to experiment with what dose will hold you, the worse the habit the more you'll need to take, but trust me it will be a lifesaver (esp. if you don't want to interfere with the possibility of a high later in the day by taking some subs).
> 
> And also, it could just be me, but I've noticed that taking the liquid makes it come on A LOT quicker.  Like I literally felt w/d's disappearing (and slight body tingles) in just a few minutes after I chugged 1/2 a bottle.  Unfortunately the total mg's in the bottles is only about 16-24mg, so if you had a bad habit you'd have to chug a lot, and it is more expensive buying it as liquid.
> 
> My only question is would subs bring on PWD's in someone that was maintaining on lope (not in w/d) but then switched to subs?



Not sure if this is exactly what you were asking, but yes.  

I maintain on approximately 24mg of lope daily  in 2x12mg doses.  (Down from 60mg (30 2mg pills) that I used to come off bupe (suboxone) after finding out that bupe is the devil)  

I always wait until the WDs start knocking before taking bupe because one time I took a small 2mg tab of sub and felt like complete ass for the next 12 hours.   

Lope has its downside like all others, need to continually take stool softener (not lax) at approximately a 1:5 ratio with the lope, and always feel bloated.  never high, but don't wish to be dead..  so that's a plus.

What I have found is that weaning on Lope is easier than weaning on bupe.  Actually weaning off anything is better than bupe.... (at least for me.)


----------



## robatussin

I tried a higher dose, concentrated the pills and extracted SOME filler, the result was minor but it is documented that like .02% crosses the bbb


----------



## Shockra

cashmanifesto said:


> Not sure if this is exactly what you were asking, but yes.
> 
> I maintain on approximately 24mg of lope daily  in 2x12mg doses.  (Down from 60mg (30 2mg pills) that I used to come off bupe (suboxone) after finding out that bupe is the devil)
> 
> I always wait until the WDs start knocking before taking bupe because one time I took a small 2mg tab of sub and felt like complete ass for the next 12 hours.
> 
> Lope has its downside like all others, need to continually take stool softener (not lax) at approximately a 1:5 ratio with the lope, and always feel bloated.  never high, but don't wish to be dead..  so that's a plus.
> 
> What I have found is that weaning on Lope is easier than weaning on bupe.  Actually weaning off anything is better than bupe.... (at least for me.)



Thanks man, that was exactly what I was asking.  I see a ton of subs -> lope (which obviously doesn't cause PWD), but not much lope -> subs (which i assumed would cause PWD if the lope was being used daily, like for an extended taper).  
Also, for a short taper off opiates you'd recommend just a lope taper, or a sub taper into a lope taper? Probably no need to throw the sub in the middle, huh?


----------



## rnr715

*RE: Loperamide - Experienced - YES, I'm High.*

Hey all you bluelighters.  I don't really know what's up with loperamide threads getting closed! I, also, wrote a thread on loperamide gettin SWIM high and it, too, was shut down!! malfunkshun is right man! SWIM get's high on loperamide ALL THE TIME.  SWIM takes up to 2 96 ct bottles at times.  SWIM's done his research and it's not overly dangerous.  If you want to poop, drink hella water and it doesn't stop SWIM up AT ALL!!   A loperamide high can take up to 3 hours to kick in but lasts for like, 24+ hours sometimes.   So all you smartasses that wanna put loperamide down, don't be jealous because you haven't had the pleasure of experiencing this.  Try again AND BE SAFE!!!!!!  It's a powerful opiate AND IT CAN KILL YOU!!! be easy.  For example:  it takes SWIM about 7lortabs to get high.  It takes SWIM about 2-96 ct bottles to get a full blown high.  With that said, use it as a guage AND DONT FRIGGIN OVERDO IT!!!!  Happy holidays :D


----------



## theotherside

^^^So you SWIM in the winter time and take loperamide to get high  Wow!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

It's too cold to SWIM outside. He must either live in California or have an indoor pool.

Welcome to bluelight, *mr715*. We don't use SWIM or any other acronyms here.


----------



## socio

opiatekrzy said:


> i dont care how bad my W/D's are, i wouldnt ever take Immodium ... that sounds disgusting 96 pills to take?


Well, since they're quite small pills, what if someone put like 6 each inside jumbo gel-caps? Then you'd only have to swallow 16 (each one would be roughly the mass of a vicodin -- just an approximation based on comparing them side-by-side).


----------



## synchrojet

Its funny how people who swallow commercially pressed and marketed pills to get high laugh at others who take different commercially pressed and marketed pills to get high just because said pills are marketed for other reasons.

Yes, a person with low tolerance to opioids can get a great buzz from loperamide.  I've done it many, many times and not bothered to report about it because I don't see the purpose in setting myself up to get flamed by people with less intelligence than I.  

That being said, since it seens to be a hot topic as of late I will add my experience to the vault:

200mg DXM + 72mg loperamide + 12 oz white graperfuit juice = 20mg hydrocodone, give or take.

Not placebo.  It works, without the DXM also, but better with.   Constipaiton is never an issue - just handle it like you handle your constipation from other opioids.  

Do with it what you will.


----------



## braindeadbd

*truth*

He's not lyin. I'm high on it too


----------



## TheTripDoctor

synchrojet said:


> Its funny how people who swallow commercially pressed and marketed pills to get high laugh at others who take different commercially pressed and marketed pills to get high just because said pills are marketed for other reasons.



It's a result of the marketing and on-label purpose of loperamide as an anti-diarrheal, if it were for cough or something else no one would criticize people. Taboo i guess. 



> Yes, a person with low tolerance to opioids can get a great buzz from loperamide.  I've done it many, many times and not bothered to report about it because I don't see the purpose in setting myself up to get flamed by people with less intelligence than I.



Tons of those running around the web, just say what you want 



> That being said, since it seens to be a hot topic as of late I will add my experience to the vault:
> 
> 200mg DXM + 72mg loperamide + 12 oz white graperfuit juice = 20mg hydrocodone, give or take.
> 
> Not placebo.  It works, without the DXM also, but better with.   Constipaiton is never an issue - just handle it like you handle your constipation from other opioids



Interesting..... I never used DXM in that way, but I have used ketamine to drop opiate tolerance and potentiate them, so that's probably similar to what's going on there with the DXM. If DXM can do that with loperamide, it means the loperamide is likely getting into the CNS.

Grapefruit juice is a good way to go though, probably healthier than cimetidine or some of the others.


----------



## reggiee

I had a bunch of generic imodium saved up from my last opioid w/d and now my tolerance is probably somewhat close to baseline so I'll guinea pig myself:

First did 60 mg: no real euphoria to speak of but I was very tired anyway from no sleep the night before. However, this dose surprisingly kept me awake/going all day.

Next day I did 120 mg and ran errands. Person I was with and a couple others (who I knew) said I "looked" fucked up even though I only felt slightly tired, maybe slightly disoriented/uncoordinated. 

Next day, I decided to take the rest of the bottle, ~120 mg again. I feel fine so far, just a bit tired. Still early to draw conclusions as this stuff tends to last all day long. 

In conclusion, I'd say it's good stuff, especially if needed for sleep and/or opioid withdrawals. It may take some time to find the right dosage/timing depending on desired effect(s). No bowel problems to speak of personally, after 3 days of use.

Me thinks it may be wise to order another 2 x 200 generic loperamide HCL, for whatever reason.. Nice one to always have on hand, just like clonidine, benzos, dph, and stuff like that.


----------



## bobby1111

However, loperamide has been shown to cause a mild physical dependence during preclinical studies, specifically in mice, rats, and rhesus monkeys. Symptoms of mild opiate withdrawal have been observed following abrupt discontinuation of long-term therapy with loperamide

so your withdrawal doesnt prove anything... i feel like it might be all placebo, although i was actually interested in this at first theres no scientific evidence of this really happening


----------



## blindman

*crossing the nefarious blood brain barier*

Many of you are fully aware of the issue concerning lopermide and the blood brain barrier.   I figured there had to be a way to do this.  there is of course the paper in which scientist administered quinidine to rats to essentially paralize the BB, which allowed lope to cross, as observed by measures of respiratory function.  

Getting your hands on quinidine can be essentially impossible, seeing how this is an antiquated drug that has been replaced by more effective medications that serve the same function. however, getting your hands on it in natural form is quite easy.  

quinidine comes from the cinchona tree, aka peruvian bark, there are other names, but you have to find them as I dont remember.  if you find a place that sells this as a supplement, you now have your self a source of quinidine, which when combined with lopermide works very well to keep the DT demon away.  there is a high associated with it that is quite pleasurable and very long lasting.  

I need to make it clear, I do not recommend this to anyone. I am not endorsing anything I am posting here, I am simply giving info that many will find interesting.  there are many risks associate with this.  Dossage is hard to establish, and being that many here are opiate lovers, you need to take special care to not stress your already stressed intestines.  

I am not going to give out info regarding where to find this, look for it.  it took me ten minutes to find locally.  it comes in many forms, and also helps with restless leg syndrome (the cinchona by it self I mean) which I personally get every time I DT.  

Good luck, I will answer any questions I can.  

BE CAREFUL! Keep control of your shit so you can continue to enjoy it and not kill your self.


----------



## kottonmouthkingfh

*yep*

i too have used the lope method. i currently dose @ 72 pills, so i guess 144mg. i take 4 Tagmet 30min prior to my lope dose. 
Now i only do this once in a blue moon when i cant get my D.O.C(methadone), but it works for me. i know alot of people say it doesn't work, but i also DOUBT THEY HAVE TRIED IT.


----------



## lkal26

blindman said:


> Keep control of your shit




Such an appropriate statement in this thread...

Seriously, doesn't taking that much block you up like crazy?
I tripled the dose while I was sick, and I was uncomfortable for a day or two.


----------



## i are spectre

wow.  im in sub wd now (was, actually).  until i took 36mg of loperamide.  the affinity to the bbb is low (not non-existant, it's a leaky world...).  several p-glycoproteins will inhibit this in different ways, depending on the inhibitor properties and their affects on the loperamide and loperamide METABOLITES, too.  poppies can be covered in pesticides, heroin can have microbes, it's endless in the world of entropy.  in the mean time, being quite the resourceful chemist these days (and physiologist), ill do research on this after exams soon.  finding the most appropiate glycoprotein inhibitor for the majority us considering most peoples lifestyle on here, etc. is my goal.  safety first!

anyone who KNOCKS a post from someone that says you can get high off an opiate/opioid, loperamide esp, should educate themselves FIRST before being rude and stating assumptions as facts.  that's 6th grade scientific method.  think before you speak, fellas.  and when you think, try and do it while you're educated.  thanks guys!


----------



## malfunkshun

Wow, this is still going on? 

I'm sorry I ever brought this up.  Yeah, you can get high on loperamide if you really try, but it ain't worth it.  It becomes an addiction just like any other, and even worse because the high isn't consistent.  It takes several days between doses to 'reset' your chemistry, or whatever.  Hell, I dunno.  I'm not a fucking scientist.

For somebody going through withdrawals, it's a lifesaver.  Use it in high doses, taper down from it, and when you're clean don't look back, ever EVER again.  

I see this old community, and all of the drug seekers and addicts and the whole culture, and I think... I used to be a part of all that.  It's hard to believe.  Drugs will fuck your shit up, permanently, if you let them, and it's a nasty trap that's almost impossible to avoid once you're an addict.  I don't know why I was saved from it, but I pray for all of you guys, that you'll all escape from the fucked up trap and the lie that drugs whisper sweetly into your ears.

That's it, carry on.


----------



## i are spectre

yes i know, im trying.  but loperamide + certain glycoproteins can be FATAL because of extreme, fatal resp. depression.  you need specific ones and VERY specific doses.  rats have od'd from loperamide + small doses of glyco-p inhibitors or vice versa.  this could have saved a life.  DANGEROUS COMBOS.  thank <s>god</s> high powers for education.


----------



## Kev70

malfunkshun said:


> Wow, this is still going on?
> 
> I'm sorry I ever brought this up.  Yeah, you can get high on loperamide if you really try, but it ain't worth it.  It becomes an addiction just like any other, and even worse because the high isn't consistent.  It takes several days between doses to 'reset' your chemistry, or whatever.  Hell, I dunno.  I'm not a fucking scientist.
> 
> For somebody going through withdrawals, it's a lifesaver.  Use it in high doses, taper down from it, and when you're clean don't look back, ever EVER again.
> 
> I see this old community, and all of the drug seekers and addicts and the whole culture, and I think... I used to be a part of all that.  It's hard to believe.  Drugs will fuck your shit up, permanently, if you let them, and it's a nasty trap that's almost impossible to avoid once you're an addict.  I don't know why I was saved from it, but I pray for all of you guys, that you'll all escape from the fucked up trap and the lie that drugs whisper sweetly into your ears.
> 
> That's it, carry on.



 Brotha you hit the nail right on the head! stuff is nasty


----------



## BurnedAliveUndead

well malfunkshun there are still newcomers like me, and dont worry, you went well beyond the call of duty.
Ive experimented several times with lope in WD, and even though the same info is all over the place i would have to say that it is at the very least, accurate.


----------



## BurnedAliveUndead

not to be presumptuous, but the countless haters made feel like i had to say something.


----------



## BurnedAliveUndead

as another bluelighter put it "loperamide ftw!"


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'd like to breifly add my 0.02:

Haven't used an opiates since stopping heroin 11 days ago and got two bottles generic loperamide, two 48 count bottles. Haha, I tried to down the first bottle too fast I think, and puke them all up walking down the street. Was successful with the second one, so I think I ended up getting 50 total down (forgot two in my haste from the first bottle). 100mg and I'm MOST. CERTAINLY. STONED. Loving it. As previously described, it's much like a cross between tramadol and codeine. The one thing I didn't like about codeine was that it the buzz didn't last long, although it was a really nice buzz. I have a feeling, from what you all have said, that this is going to be a similar codeine like high, but last a lot longer. We shall see. And for the record, it took about 90 minutes to kick in. Gotta cut this shit out, but I'd take an OTC addiction to fucking black tar any day. Tomorrow I'm going to see a really well known sub doctor... but that's a whole nother bag-o-worms. %)

BTW 

fuck'n love this thread. OP great report, and I couldn't contain myself from laughing throughout reading it.


----------



## Beerman

Yes... At high doses also if you have low tolerance to opiates it helps a LOT during WDs, not only with GI issues, also restless, runny nose, chills... It's the fucking miracle drug for detox.

Shit loads of Loperamide and some benzos are the best for "low" or maybe even "low-medium" withdrawal habits

Bless this drug, seriously. Some one called it the OTC methadone... quite exagerated but yes, it makes the job somehow at high doses. And I read somewhere that it was used for the treatment of mild pain decades before (I can't find any reliable reference but it makes sense) so...

What we have to do now, I think, is keep this thing quiet, I mean not using it to get "high", just for withdrawals or detox, otherwise we're going to see another very useful and "non-dangerous" drug Scheduled and controlled.

Cheers.


----------



## CasketLottery

*Tried It for Myself*



Beerman said:


> Yes... At high doses also if you have low tolerance to opiates it helps a LOT during WDs, not only with GI issues, also restless, runny nose, chills... It's the fucking miracle drug for detox.
> 
> Shit loads of Loperamide and some benzos are the best for "low" or maybe even "low-medium" withdrawal habits
> 
> Bless this drug, seriously. Some one called it the OTC methadone... quite exagerated but yes, it makes the job somehow at high doses. And I read somewhere that it was used for the treatment of mild pain decades before (I can't find any reliable reference but it makes sense) so...
> 
> What we have to do now, I think, is keep this thing quiet, I mean not using it to get "high", just for withdrawals or detox, otherwise we're going to see another very useful and "non-dangerous" drug Scheduled and controlled.
> 
> Cheers.




This thread has interested me very very much.  Let me explain a few things before I tell you about my experience (that I am experiencing as I type) with loperamide.

I am an opiate addict.  I have been on suboxone for about 2 months.  1 eight mg strip a day.  On Sunday (2-3 days ago) I ran out of suboxone.  I do not get my refill until tomorrow.  I have been suffering hardcore the last couple days.

After I read some thread on bluelight and on drugsandbooze.com I was extravagantly thrilled to see many witness reports, that loperamide DOES indeed get you high.  So about 3 hours ago I went to the grocery store with a roommate and got 96 pills (2 mg.).  I read a instruction guide that explained the mixture of recipes to take before and after you consume loperamide considering it is hard fore the drug to cross the brain blood barrier.  

So here it goes: 

--I got some cimetidine (tagamet otc) which is an acid reducer medication.  It slows down your stomach's acid so more loperamide is absorbed and is a p450 inhibitor which helps loperamide pass through the BBB.  I took 1 g of cimetidine (this is completely necessary to help).

--Then I consumed 48 loperamide pills.

--As I am doing all this I downed 32 oz of grapefruit juice for lopermides absorption and pgp inhibition

--Then I drank about 8 oz of tonic water which contains quinine (also a pgp inhibitor)

About 20 minutes later I felt the onset affects.  Then I took more.  3 hours have passed and I have consumed 96 pills.  I feel mildly euphoric and I am not happy about having to take that many pills.  But I have an extremely high tolerance due to my daily suboxone intake which basically blocks my receptors.  But I am very surprised I even feel anything at all.  Please let me know what you think.. This is a very interesting thread.


----------



## CasketLottery

*Now I am in a Bind*

So I took 48 pills yesterday morning to get high off loperamide.  It has been well over 24 hours since I took the massive amount to get high.  Do you think if I took my suboxone I would get sick?


----------



## Opanaking

As long as your in withdrawal, then take it. The half life is 12 hours so it should be close to out of your system.


----------



## CasketLottery

I still feel high though.  SO strange...  I really want to take my suboxone.  I just feel mildly buzzed.  Kind of like the after effect when you take an oxy 80 or something.  Im wondering if I will get sick if I take my suboxone right now.


----------



## macd610

CasketLottery said:


> This thread has interested me very very much.  Let me explain a few things before I tell you about my experience (that I am experiencing as I type) with loperamide.
> 
> I am an opiate addict.  I have been on suboxone for about 2 months.  1 eight mg strip a day.  On Sunday (2-3 days ago) I ran out of suboxone.  I do not get my refill until tomorrow.  I have been suffering hardcore the last couple days.
> 
> After I read some thread on bluelight and on drugsandbooze.com I was extravagantly thrilled to see many witness reports, that loperamide DOES indeed get you high.  So about 3 hours ago I went to the grocery store with a roommate and got 96 pills (2 mg.).  I read a instruction guide that explained the mixture of recipes to take before and after you consume loperamide considering it is hard fore the drug to cross the brain blood barrier.
> 
> So here it goes:
> 
> --I got some cimetidine (tagamet otc) which is an acid reducer medication.  It slows down your stomach's acid so more loperamide is absorbed and is a p450 inhibitor which helps loperamide pass through the BBB.  I took 1 g of cimetidine (this is completely necessary to help).
> 
> --Then I consumed 48 loperamide pills.
> 
> --As I am doing all this I downed 32 oz of grapefruit juice for lopermides absorption and pgp inhibition
> 
> --Then I drank about 8 oz of tonic water which contains quinine (also a pgp inhibitor)
> 
> About 20 minutes later I felt the onset affects.  Then I took more.  3 hours have passed and I have consumed 96 pills.  I feel mildly euphoric and I am not happy about having to take that many pills.  But I have an extremely high tolerance due to my daily suboxone intake which basically blocks my receptors.  But I am very surprised I even feel anything at all.  Please let me know what you think.. This is a very interesting thread.



Hi all! I'm going to be running out of my pain medicine about 5 days early. I take approximately 240-300mg oxycodone ir per day (usually closer to 240mg). Obviously when this happens I go through pure hell. I have never been able to find anything that helps with my withdrawals, and I've noticed the subject of utilizing Loperamide has been coming up more often lately. 
I've never used it before, and have a couple of questions...I apologize if the info I'm asking for is in here somewhere ;I've only got a minute or two to spend online and this is a pretty long thread! So...
1.) The post I quoted seems to have lots of helpful information on how to make the most of this drug ...I'm wondering if anyone else has found these items to be helpful? Obviously, these things worked for him/her.... Again, I am oblivious to this whole process and I just want to be as safe as possible.
2.) Can anyone tell me how much Loperamide may work for me based on my daily dose of oxycodone ir? I understand that there are no guarantees here. Just hoping somebody could give me a general idea.
3.) If I decide to try this, should I wait until I am in full-blown withdrawal to take the Loperamide?

 Thank you for reading. I appreciate any responses 

Cat......... Just as a side note in case it makes any difference-I also am on 100mcg Fentanyl Transdermal System.
EDIT... I followed a link to this thread someone posted in "other drugs"... I did not think to look and see what forum I was in before posting this... for some dumb reason I thought I was still in other drugs. I am sorry is this is the wrong place to ask these  questions. Mods, if you'd like me to delete this, let me know.


----------



## Lady Codone

Just wanted to add my experience w/ Lope.

About 2 months ago, I bought a bottle of 96 generic loperamide (2 mg) to help with Percocet withdrawal.  Over the course of 2 hours, I popped 9 or 10 pills along with about 1.5 tablespoons of black pepper (supposed to help it cross the BBB).  That's ~20 mg total.  

While my withdrawal symptoms were SOMEWHAT decreased, I also felt what I can only describe as a toxic feeling in my body that lasted well into the next day.  My mouth was dry, I had a miserable headache despite drinking a gallon of water and my heart rate felt somewhat off.  Plus, my withdrawals were still noticeable.  

Now I know I probably didn't take enough to fully stop withdrawals, but I had to stop at 10 due to the nasty feelings.  I honestly feel like it made things worse, but it's hard to tell where the w/d's ended and the Imodium effects began.


----------



## macd610

Lady Codone said:


> Just wanted to add my experience w/ Lope.
> 
> About 2 months ago, I bought a bottle of 96 generic loperamide (2 mg) to help with Percocet withdrawal.  Over the course of 2 hours, I popped 9 or 10 pills along with about 1.5 tablespoons of black pepper (supposed to help it cross the BBB).  That's ~20 mg total.
> 
> While my withdrawal symptoms were SOMEWHAT decreased, I also felt what I can only describe as a toxic feeling in my body that lasted well into the next day.  My mouth was dry, I had a miserable headache despite drinking a gallon of water and my heart rate felt somewhat off.  Plus, my withdrawals were still noticeable.
> 
> Now I know I probably didn't take enough to fully stop withdrawals, but I had to stop at 10 due to the nasty feelings.  I honestly feel like it made things worse, but it's hard to tell where the w/d's ended and the Imodium effects began.



Lady codone,
 I posted right before you and I am coming off of the same drug, although I'm assuming higher doses. Could you help tell me how much you think I should take if any considering your experience lol?


----------



## CasketLottery

You have to take at least 48 or more pills. Sadly speaking I now take 200 pills in one sitting and I don't have to mix any other substances with the loperamide to work. In massive doses, the loperamide overflows the BBB. I do not recommend taking 200 pills if its your first time. I have been doing self experimenting with loperamide for the last year and I have a tolerance to it. But I will say that the quinine or black pepper is unnecessary if you take loperamide in higher doses.


----------



## love10s

Loperimide ftw. I'm in so damn much pain. :/ I have never taken enough to get high but I have taken 45-60 mg and it stopped my wd entirely. I need some now. I only take them every other day for a few days until the worst has passed. Thanks for the post!


----------



## hydroguy

My 2c. I'm on my 7th year of my opie habit and I can say for sure that lopermide cures all wd symptoms.i just took 50mg this morning for the first time and damm.no wd's at all. I usuall take lyrica but I find that lyrica in big doses messes you up pretty good.i have to say that lopermide is my new go to drug for wd's .hope this helps some one in a jam.you dont get high at all, in had no cramps or other side effects. Just no killer wd's


----------



## brayne

isnt loperamide toxic when taking dozens of times the recommended dosage?

sounds crazy to take that stuff when ur addicted to opiates,
especially knowing opiates in and by themselves already cause constipation issues.


----------



## hydroguy

Im on day 6 with no opiates except lope.i took 50mg the first day and it lasted almost 3 days.on the third day I took 50mg again .now on day 6 I am just a little cold feeling ,but it is like minus 30c here in edmonton.  had normal bowl movement this morning took some lyrica and I feel pretty dam good.and not to say I dont care about side effects but addicts ,like myself do what they got to do and don't even really consider side effects .its like tunnel vision.just gotta make it till the next fix.kinda sad if you think about it .monkey is the boss.......now I'm on day 8.only took the 2 doses of lope gone the last 2 days just taking layirca when feeling cold.other than being cold and runny nose i got no other wds.my hunger is back along with shiting normal so im all good !!! Get my script tommorow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkcrystal22

Loperamide crossing the BBB may not work for some but it does for others, including myself. The only reason I joined this extinct chat is because yesterday I accidentally felt something from taking only 5 Immodium MSR tabs for runs. It made me feel at peace - like everything was alright. I am usually prescribed Gabapentin 600mg for anxiety. 10mg of Loperamide gave me the same natural calm & in control feeling that 2 or 3 Gabapentin do. I understand they are both Calcium Channel Blockers & both have a hard time crossing the BBB. For me it was awesome though. I felt sober & strong - the parts of the opiate buzz that I use to really enjoy when hooked on 150mg of Oxy/day - without nodding out or being a j. I didn't feel totally high & I don't care if it does that personally. It lasted until today. No way am I ever taking 100mg of the stuff. I don't think I need it, personally - literally. Low dose does me fine & I've been taking opiates since around 14 yOa. Just letting you haters know I took a big dump today, smiling, just for you.

EDIT: This was before I knew it was an opiod & all the other stuff.


----------



## darkcrystal22

I think when it doesn't work around 40-60mg you should probably get a better remedy for withdrawals. I had (2) one week suboxone patches + (20) 100mg tramadol + (20) 0.5 lorazepam + weed + alcohol.....when I finally kicked my day to day opiate habit - and you'd be lucky to find any doc to give you those former seemingly necessible things! Constipation is gonna be your killer because a lot of the toxins are released thru the poo.  But look at me. Kicked roxies, turned into an alcoholic, & now I'm feeling high on Immodium trying to figure it out. wow! thats the sign ritejer


----------



## onenotused

I don't understand how or why people continue to say it must be plesebo when there are hundreds of people who are addicts saying its getting them high! Do you really believe that many addicts don't know when they are high? I have known 3 seperate people on daily methadone at doses 120 and above that use lopes when they can't get to clinic and they are just fine on anywhere from 40 to 120 mlg. Of lope. Its also beeen confirmed it has no negative parkinson effects like some synthetics.


----------



## Myvices78

Curious .. I guess I should of read more I'm trying this but I picked up the liquid wondering if it's going to do any good now ? Taken 120 mg so far and nothing but I'm also on adarrall @37mg and Tramadol @100 mg so that's it for me today ! Don't need seizures just in wd and man it sucks my 90 only lasts me 2 weeks tops I take them like tic tacs.


----------



## Matzzepen

It does cross the bbb in small amounts and it effects receptors all truout your body the the only thing it has trouble getting tru is ur bbb but it still dose in small amounts im high on lops now iv been clean up till now for 3 mouths i took 72 pills becouse i was fed up with being sober and i couldnt get cheratussin ac i wasn't hopfull as far as getting high just thought it might ease my anxiety and pain issues but to my surprise 20 min later wile smoking a joint i realized i was high 40 min i was realy high i had that same felling in my back and the week limbs that morphine gives you and im experiencing  a lift in mood and a good amount of uphoria id say its like morphine as far as the body high and as far as the mental part im not shur the mood lift and uphoria is not like any opioids iv taken and iv taken 100s of differnt types of opiods its simalar to other opiods but not the same vary perductive moodlifting high vary enjoyable and lasts a long time one thing if you wana get high on lops you goto be sober i took 72 but im 6ft 4 and 220lbs so u may need less i cant wait to get my lorazipams refilled and then take 100 lopes im from albaquerque and have recently moved to a rural town in California so i dont know whare to get other opioids yet and im still in the process of getting insurance so i havent been getting my pain meds my last scrip for morphine 60s and morphine 15s ran out 2 mounths ago i had to kick with lyrica and cheratussin ac get my insurance in jan so 1 more mounth cant wait in in so much pain and anxiety i want to rip my limbs of so i dont have to endure the pain my joints are giving me and my spine well i cant rip that out


----------



## Matzzepen

Ya thats why is says do not give to children under 2 thare bbb are not fully developed allowing biger amounts to pass the bbb cousing the overdose not a neurotoxic event


----------



## Matzzepen

Ya peaple are u stupid im a opiod lover iv been clean for 3 mounths due to moving to a rural area and my new mexico insurance not working in California no morphine for me til jan anyway i just took 72 lopes this morning and let me tell you when your clean from opiods it gets you high it dose cross the bbb in small amounts and it definitely effects all the rceptors in your body it gives me that feeling in my neck that morphine dose and the week limbs felt like i took a extended release morphine 60 as far as my neck and limbs, it definitely no dubt inproved my mood and had a good amount of uphoria vary enjoyable dont know what to campare it to tho its the same as other opioids but a lil diferent also it worked almost as good for back and joint pain as my morphine xr 60s and my ir morphine 15s that i cant get till jan when my insurance kicks in looks like im stuck with lopes and cheratussin ac till then


----------



## Matzzepen

By body i mean everything except your brain


----------



## phatass

Do you lope abusers ever go poopoo?


----------



## Xod

I've used lope several times to help with heroin withdrawal.  I have a pretty high tolerance, 2-3 Bs a day if I have it.  Not only does it work, but if I take 60mgs of lope and them magically score some D, I only need half my normal dose for = effects.  It potentiates nicely.  This is no placebo effect, as I'm a long time user and certainly no the difference.  So everyone should be careful mixing your normal opiate DOC with lope.


----------



## Illyria99

Last week I had food poisoning and took 12mg of Loperimide to stop the trips to the toilet every 20 minutes.
A couple of hours later I was surprised by a sudden feeling of intense well-being. Next day I took 20mg and yes, was pleasantly high.
Now, I take about 14mg and after 90 minutes I take 450mg of tramadol...very nice, very comfortable buzz.
My God, I'd be TERRIFIED of taking 96mg!!!! WTF.


----------



## namnoc16

Xod said:


> I've used lope several times to help with heroin withdrawal.  I have a pretty high tolerance, 2-3 Bs a day if I have it.  Not only does it work, but if I take 60mgs of lope and them magically score some D, I only need half my normal dose for = effects.  It potentiates nicely.  This is no placebo effect, as I'm a long time user and certainly no the difference.  So everyone should be careful mixing your normal opiate DOC with lope.


 I've read somewhere that people believe since lope is mainly active in the opiate receptors in the gut that they fill up those receptors and if you do heroin or another opiate/opioid on top of the lope then that drug mainly travels to the brain. It sounds logical but I'm not a doctor,so who knows!


----------



## Bkbanger

I'm kicking a 1-3 bun good dope habit. Usually have subs on hand but don't atm, except for 6mg left of one strip.  Thinking of tapering Down with lope for a couple days in the hopes I can use less sub per day, effectively lowering my tolerance and stretching out that sub.  I haven't done more then 1 bun a day for the last few weeks (not on purpose, bc I'm broke).  Regardless, in retrospect it's a good thing.  Planning on taking 80-90mg tomorrow, and although I know it's the wrong attitude, shieet I hope I feel it.  Even if I don't I hope it helps with the wd (currently ending day 1 and feeling ok, with 3mg sub taken 12 hours ago, and some methocarbamol, naproxen, and dxm taken recently before bed).


----------



## Bkbanger

Well if any high tolerance dope users a curious, don't expect any high whatsoever.  I did however feel okay through the day, not great but I suppose otherwise i should have been feeling terrible.  I took exactly 90mg and never really felt it kick in, but hours later I somehow feel ok, with no other meds.


----------



## Bkbanger

For what it's worth, I'm about 35 hours from dosing the lope, and I still feel okay.  For comparisons sake,the last several weeks when I was doing just 1 bundle a day, i was getting (and finishing it) around 5-6pm.  This would keep me ok through work (7-3) the next day and I would start to feel shitty right around 4-5pm.  It's also worth noting that this is pretty fire dope, with whaticonsider to be pretty long legs. I tried work from someone else this last week and while it hit me harder then, I was sick upon waking the next day- which I half of what my normal guys stuff would do for me

So, so far I attest that lope when taken in high doses absolutley can stave off sickness.  Granted by tolerance has dropped as of late,but I had been doing 2-3 (or easily more if I could) buns of fire nyc dope for several years, and have been doing opiates in general for about 6 years (started with blues.... Of course).


----------



## malfunkshun

Hello.

Is this thread still going? Holy shit. I haven't looked in here since 2009.

I figured out why I was getting high on loperamide, by the way, for anybody who is still interested, after all this time.

It's because we live in the matrix, and I'm the One, and was able to subconsciously reprogram my bbb. Except that I was always so high back then, that I never realized it. I just thought it was the drug. Loperamide. Hahaheh. What a joke.

Now that I'm sober, I've figured it all out. Sorry for all the hoop-lah, and sorry you guys aren't the One, and can never get high on loperamide. I guess I was just high on loperamide when I said all that shit, years and years ago. My bad. Anyway, now I can get high just by jacking in and thinking about it, so fuck y'all.

Anywho, later, coppertops.

- Mal (the One)


----------



## Xorkoth

Quite the re-entry post there.


----------



## Illyria99

The Is said:


> I don't have an opinion on this specific instance, but as to 'how can you deny the experience of others'...
> 
> Well a lot of people are absolute fucking idiots.  And a lot more will try to pull other people into the same boat as them because misery loves company.  Not to mention that at least 2 people in the world exist who might lie because they find it pleasurable.
> 
> But if you really believe everything everyone says, I don't expect you to be able to read and understand my post.  You must have enough trouble feeding yourself.



You are an idiot. How the fuck can you know how other people feel? Are you psychic or just an asshole?


----------



## Blindbraille

Lmafo, yet another pre teen who has no idea what loperamide does to your gi. Hey guess what moron, exlax. Yup, there are stool softeners made for constipated people that anyone who was worried about it (which they shouldn't be) can take. When you grow up you'll understand but for anyone who has used opiates/opioids they know that if you have an upset stomach even small doses-20mg or less- can provide relief and reduce symptoms of diarrhea. Ergo you have more of a chance of getting constipated of even low doses of opiates taken regularly than you ever could by taking high doses of loperamide. Grow up kiddo.


----------



## Voxide

I can't believe I'm in a thread talking about using Lope to get high...

Yup, time to take another long break from this site. Jesus, I thought the Tramadol threads were bad enough.



Illyria99 said:


> You are an idiot. How the fuck can you know how other people feel? Are you psychic or just an asshole?



Can you please not post here when you're on the rag?

Lope does not get you high and never will. If it did, then 2 tabs would kill you instantly considering how close to fentanyl the structure is. Look up what a placebo effect is.


----------



## Blindbraille

experience is very similar. Took 50, the high is extremely similar to morphine. Body high, intense lethargy. Mild euphoria. Also similar is the heat in your stomach as the loperamide travels through your gi. First time ingestion of morphine cause pain, this did the same. 

There is a high available, the problem to an extent is constipation. Mg per mg the risk is the same as vocoden or Loratabs. So if you took 100mg of perkoset it's comparable to 100mg of loperamide, here's an idea you trolls TAKE A STOOL SOFTENER! There have been clinical studies conducted on both rats and humans. The rats had an analgesic study based on the tail flick test. The human studies were the usual double blind and single blind tests conducted for 6 months and 2 years. Loperamide was used first as a pain killer, till other benefits were discovered. Just like most of you morons don't know viagara started off as blood pressure medication. 

It's irritating to see so many assinine trolls say "you can't get high because it can't cross the bbb" you have never done or attempted to do it. Your the disgusting trash of the Internet, you've read a few comments here or on drugs dot com and all the sudden you're experts. Smh GROW UP. Trolls are gonna troll I guess.


----------



## Voxide

Blindbraille said:


> experience is very similar. Took 50, the high is extremely similar to morphine. Body high, intense lethargy. Mild euphoria. Also similar is the heat in your stomach as the loperamide travels through your gi. First time ingestion of morphine cause pain, this did the same.
> 
> There is a high available, the problem to an extent is constipation. Mg per mg the risk is the same as vocoden or Loratabs. So if you took 100mg of perkoset it's comparable to 100mg of loperamide, here's an idea you trolls TAKE A STOOL SOFTENER! There have been clinical studies conducted on both rats and humans. The rats had an analgesic study based on the tail flick test. The human studies were the usual double blind and single blind tests conducted for 6 months and 2 years. Loperamide was used first as a pain killer, till other benefits were discovered. Just like most of you morons don't know viagara started off as blood pressure medication.
> 
> It's irritating to see so many assinine trolls say "you can't get high because it can't cross the bbb" you have never done or attempted to do it. Your the disgusting trash of the Internet, you've read a few comments here or on drugs dot com and all the sudden you're experts. Smh GROW UP. Trolls are gonna troll I guess.



I can't believe you really lack the common sense to realize you're calling people trash yet you are taking diarrhead meds to get high...

8)


----------



## belligerent drunk

Voxide said:


> Lope does not get you high and never will. If it did, then 2 tabs would kill you instantly considering how close to fentanyl the structure is. Look up what a placebo effect is.



You might want to brush up your chemistry knowledge. Loperamide's structure is very different from fentanyl. Might look the same to you, but binding sites are generally not as accepting as you might feel they are. Structure alone is not enough to say how good any one drug is at binding and activating a receptor. That's why we need QSAR. Besides, loperamide may work in the CNS if you take a Pgp inhibitor as well.



> I can't believe you really lack the common sense to realize you're  calling people trash yet you are taking diarrhead meds to get high...



A substance's accepted applications have nothing to do with how well-suited it is for something else, just as long as it is efficacious and lacks major problems. You might as well say "hahaha, look at yourself! Using methadone, the stuff *heroin addicts* use for maintenance, to treat pain! What an idiot!". But then again I wouldn't be that surprised.


----------



## sick sybil

Wow! Why is there so much venom on this thread? People are being so hateful. That's not real helpful for those of us actually trying to gain insight and knowledge.
I won't pretend to understand the chemistry, but i understand being high. I have been high off of lopes before when I mixed a crazy high (about 100mgs) with white grapefruit juice. Since then I have read how dangerous to the heart it is. So it's not something that I would recommend. The high wasn't so awesome that the risk was worth it, but it was certainly real. I'm not some kid saying that, I am a heroin addict, so it would be hard for me to mistake an opiate high. From what I've read some people can get high off of it, but not all. At least that is the "truth" that I've gleaned anecdotally.


----------



## Xorkoth

I handed out a few warnings for abusive posting, honestly I'm not sure what crawled into some rectums in the past few days but kindly remove the foreign objects, please.  It's totally uncalled for to attack someone for relating their personal experiences.

I wouldn't recommend it either, it doesn't feel healthy by any means.  However it's been a godsend for me in the past to help combat withdrawal, back when I was on opiates.


----------



## Voxide

belligerent drunk said:


> You might want to brush up your chemistry knowledge. Loperamide's structure is very different from fentanyl. Might look the same to you, but binding sites are generally not as accepting as you might feel they are. Structure alone is not enough to say how good any one drug is at binding and activating a receptor. That's why we need QSAR. Besides, loperamide may work in the CNS if you take a Pgp inhibitor as well.
> 
> 
> 
> A substance's accepted applications have nothing to do with how well-suited it is for something else, just as long as it is efficacious and lacks major problems. You might as well say "hahaha, look at yourself! Using methadone, the stuff *heroin addicts* use for maintenance, to treat pain! What an idiot!". But then again I wouldn't be that surprised.


Pretty dumb comparison, since methadone is medically accepted to treat pain.

The more you draw these comparisons and biochemical explanations the more desperate you're making the real situation seem. Using diarrhea meds to get a stone that doesn't exist. It makes Tramadol-heads and PST-makers seem rational.


----------



## ziggo

I took 56mg of LOPE and got decently high for about 30hours. 20hours after taking it my pupils were still restricted, when normally they are always huge. Or at least bigger than pin tips, for SURE.

Slept good and easy and a lot more than normal. Slightly itchy and very little euphoria but still nice.


----------



## Xorkoth

Voxide said:


> Using diarrhea meds to get a stone that doesn't exist. It makes Tramadol-heads and PST-makers seem rational.



Poppy seed tea is real... I have done a whole large list of opiates including heroin, and PST used to be my favorite opiate.  You just have to find unwashed seeds.  They contain bits of opium, so you're taking oral opium (codeine, morphine and the other lesser alkaloids found in opium).

You seem pretty judgmental.  If you don't like the discussion, that's fine, you don't have to participate.


----------



## belligerent drunk

Voxide said:


> Pretty dumb comparison, since methadone is medically accepted to treat pain.
> 
> The more you draw these comparisons and biochemical explanations the more desperate you're making the real situation seem. Using diarrhea meds to get a stone that doesn't exist. It makes Tramadol-heads and PST-makers seem rational.



You totally missed the point. Still, if everything about this grinds your gears so much, then give yourself a break and follow Xorkoth's advice. You seem stressed.


----------



## Wacotxdude

I just took 96 mgs loperamide no effects yet its been about 45 mins


----------



## Raysu

Wacotxdude said:


> I just took 96 mgs loperamide no effects yet its been about 45 mins


IME it tended to take about two and a half hours to feel the effects and generally they were fairly subtle. It seems there really is a wide swing as far as how intense it is. Some people haven't felt minimal sensations of mood lift while others feel way high. I also will agree that I don't fully understand the chemistry of it but I understand my own chemistry makeup enough to see I fall somewhere in the middle of that range, enough to disagree with those who think it is a ruse.


----------



## thunderstang

Voxide said:


> I can't believe I'm in a thread talking about using Lope to get high...
> 
> Yup, time to take another long break from this site. Jesus, I thought the Tramadol threads were bad enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please not post here when you're on the rag?
> 
> Lope does not get you high and never will. If it did, then 2 tabs would kill you instantly considering how close to fentanyl the structure is. Look up what a placebo effect is.



I kept thinking this as well because of what I have read about it myself.

But figured I'd share this little tidbit with those using this in large dosages..  It really isn't good for your body. 

http://www.drugs.com/fda/loperamide...roblems+With+High+Doses+From+Abuse+and+Misuse


----------



## Benzedrexxx

I hope you are not making this up bc I am going to try it just for curiosities sake. I have discovered several of my favorite drugs just by a curiosity high. Loperimide, who would have thunk it?


----------



## Benzedrexxx

I have used dxm for withdrawl from opiates and benzodiazapines with great success. The dxm will overpower the ill effects and relax me enough to cope for about 8-12 hours (delsym- 8ml dose).


----------



## Xorkoth

It's real, but I wouldn't recommend it, it's not good for you.  If you're withdrawing from opiates and can't stand it, then I recommend it.


----------



## Fug

Xorkoth said:


> Quite the re-entry post there.



right? :D

I'd never try to get high on loperamide. Only to be used for withdrawal really..


----------



## DarkBlueLetters

So I decided to add a hopefully not too long trip report to this thread for anyone interested. I debated on this because of the many people who think this is a placebo effect- that's why it has been a week since I took the large dose of loperamide, but I decided it might help someone bc for me, I personally scour over NUMEROUS trip reports and HR posts before trying something new and appreciate all that I could find whether the results are positive or negative. So here it is:
Last week, Monday night, I had a few beers, nothing excessive but it did put me into a severe opiate craving (the cravings come on occasionally when I drink which is why I've been cutting back). Since I had gotten back into a heroin habit months before I decided to eliminate people, places, and things. Thus, I had nowhere to turn for heroin (thank god for that- it really created problems for me). So in such desperation, and having read something about lope maybe giving a semi-opiate high, I decided to give it a try and in one gulp I downed roughly 60 or so pills around 11pm and fell asleep around 11:30pm due to the sedation of the alcohol, not the lope. 
Well, I woke up alil over 4 hours later. Upon waking I instantly noticed that my arms, legs and basically every other muscle in my body were very relaxed and had a very pleasant opiate feeling throughout them (best way to describe it). It was only then that I remembered that I had taken about 120mgs of loperamide a few hours prior. I, to the best of my knowledge, do not get placebo effects. Ever. If anything I get something to the opposite of that. When I take a handful of hydrocodone while having a low opiate tolerance, and if the effects are light, I'll keep brushing them off as a placebo effect bc part of me doesn't want to accept anything other than a full blown high. And these are the times that I take medications or drugs that are well known to be effective. 
So I'll wrap this up by saying that after noticing the initial and somewhat intense body high, I had a cigarette, and for those opiate users out there that smoke, you know how an opiate can cause you to smoke 3 or 4 times as much while high. Well that was exactly what happened to me. So I went to work at 7am, was sweating more than usual, smoking every 20-30 minutes, was much more talkative, way less social anxiety, had the body high, and was in an overall better mood. This was real. And I know that because when I woke up feeling high, I had completely forgot for the first few minutes that I had taken the lope just a few hours prior. 
Now the shitty part: I wanted that same feeling so a few days later, on friday, I took 65 pills, 130mgs. NOTHING! Well, other than two days of constipation. I don't know how it it worked the first time with the whole blood brain barrier thing but that's my story. Take it or leave it lol.


----------



## Illyria99

I've used loperamide several times and it DEFINITELY gave me a mellow high. I've NEVER taken more than ten pills...and even with my massive opiate tolerance, I still get a buzz. I only do it a few times a month like when I'm out of hydros or in withdrawl. 
Limbs get really relaxed, eyelids get heavy and I'm REALLY in a good mood. Whoever says this is only a placebo effect has NO FUCKING IDEA what they're talking about. It works for me and everybody's different.


----------



## Clammy

Question for anyone who is willing to answer... Some background first. I'm a recovering heroin addict for about 3 years. Still use opiates every month or so for about 2 days. I recall using loperamide, approximately 30mg for wd's several years ago but it didn't work. Now that I'm "sober" what do you suppose would be a good dosage for someone with a fairly low tolerance? Any suggestions or ideas would be much appreciated.


----------



## clinder

this is an old thread i registered to post once in reference... any real dope head that experienced the type of withdrawals cause by yrs of chewing 75mcg or 100mcg fentanyl patches each and ever day sometimes one sometimes more sometimes 8 or ten of EM every three days  and experiences the withdrawals of it will tell you this helps... I have no quarrels  with anyone but the placebo folks... let me be the one to tell you a real dope head can't be fooled by placebo ... enjoy your website folks ..................... and anyone that can be fooled by placebo ain't  a real dope head but may very well be on there way to being one... loperdime was illegal otc until 1988 or so due to its opiod properties... later taters ... its real... unless your still a  half way dope head that can still remember your first High....


----------



## Xorkoth

Clammy said:


> Question for anyone who is willing to answer... Some background first. I'm a recovering heroin addict for about 3 years. Still use opiates every month or so for about 2 days. I recall using loperamide, approximately 30mg for wd's several years ago but it didn't work. Now that I'm "sober" what do you suppose would be a good dosage for someone with a fairly low tolerance? Any suggestions or ideas would be much appreciated.



I wouldn't recommend loperamide to get high, honestly.  It can be a godsend for withdrawals, but it's not great for a high.


----------



## SavedByTheSubs

Xorkoth said:


> I wouldn't recommend loperamide to get high, honestly.  It can be a godsend for withdrawals, but it's not great for a high.



It really can be a useful for withdrawals.. the first time I used it for that I was a week or two into re lapsing into my lowest run yet. A bag or three aday and hopped on a plane for a week trip. Had to ride rollercoasters pretending I was fine and the Drenaline really didnt help wd at all. With no sources around and feeling shitty day two away from home I ran to grB like 40 something lope and 96 mg I took after reading like 2 threads about it found from a Google search for otc opiate because I knew there had to be one and hadnt learnt of lope yet besides immodium existed. Took two hours and it really worked I did use gf juice and black pepper at the time. I thought I felt pretty high. I replied to a thread on here swearing u can get high on the stuff. And thats what this threads about. Getting high on it. Which really does have a nasty kind of feeling any other time I took it for wd. Like u can feel it in the background floating around in ur nervous system like a half pound of caffiene 6 pounds of sugar intakes or something gross like that a dirty feeling like xanax when ur heavy into dope. I compare it to the time I accidentally took 7 stacker 2 cus they were in a old vicodin bottle. It's not good for a high unless I guess u take enough to feel it. Like over 100 mg and u use gf juice pepper tagament oleprazole whatever of those things quinidine that u can get ur hands on or justify eating.  
 Part 2  so i actually felt high and got sleep that night first in 3 days. And took some more of the next few days and stopped and felt fine. So it would work for a fledgling habit and do it right real quick. But recreational value really is low and dangerous because of the whole mptp controversy which leads me to say hold off on the lope if u can and have access to kratom it does work better then lope. And doesnt feel quite as gross though it can too. But either lope or kratom ur gunna feel like a 1 percent background withdrawal most of the time in my opinion. 
Part 3 after getting back from the little get away that led me to lope I was fine  the two weeks before I had been clean for months or years after weaning down off subs for a year or two and that worked great. But of course I got back from the lope scare and worked up to the worst habit yet 3 grams a day of real good #4 , and at that point it took 3 days of 8 or more mgs of subs to even feel okay again. No instant relief to normalcy like subs could do to a lesser habit. Almost lost my fiancee quit my job spent all my money I saved up to move with her somewhere and seriously fucked up relations with all my families. But now 2 years later after some hidden use and back to subs down to 1mg a day for a while but then started to go .5 mg a day then on refill tak like 3 2mg strips to get high and keep running out like an idiot and relying on kratom for a week or two till subs are perscribed and I repeat like an idiot. Got me reading about lope and kratom and other ppl takes on all this stuff. 
Part 4 just ran out of subs was taking .5 or 1 mg a day took like 4 grams of kratom n got 10 5 mg hydros and took 4 then 2 more and just felt like a waste and seemed like too little to do anything ended up taking 7 over 3 hours and 3 the next morning didnt feel well enough at work all I got 3oz kratom took like 1/8 th of it pretty much felt a hundo percent got my hands on 10 7.5 mg hydro took all of them 2 hours ago and fairly disappointed to say the least but I guess it's getting okay as we go. But I never thought I wouldn't feel great from some vics but I guess all that heroin is the reason. I thought I could be good if the equivalent of a roxy buy I guys hydro just isn't good enough. Did not cwe because I only had 10 and figured the 3250 of acetaminophen shouldnot be to bad just isolated occasions. 
Part 5 it's been said on the world wide web a propionyl ester of loperamide can be achieved through chenistry snd it acts like a classical opioid and very comparable to methadone so long story short I wish I was a chemistry ace and need to stop fucking up with my damn subs cus I'm so low on only 1 mg a day prescribed


----------



## Clammy

I gave it a try on Monday. Took 48mg with a low tolerance. First of all,  I'll say,  it most definitely is not a placebo. If you've ever had bad/fake dope or pills, you know wd's are very real and the placebo effect doesn't apply to you. They work and they get you high. I've been off dope for three years, so I can't speak for those who have a high tolerance. But for someone like me, they're pretty awesome. 

This is what happened: Stopped at my local, friendly neighborhood Walgreens and bought two 24ct. boxes of loperamide. Took 48mg around 8:30am. About 25 minutes after dosing, I get to work and feel pretty shitty. I was so disappointed by the effects of the loperamide, I almost went home sick. I had a high resembling that of a Xanax or klonopin, which I hate. I just wanted to go to sleep. It sucked and I immediately regretted taking all those pills. After feeling like shit for the next four hours or so, I go to lunch and by the time I got back to work, I felt amazing. I have no idea why it happened this way or what I did right/wrong. I ate lunch, obviously, but I also had breakfast with the lope. I've taken the same amount every day since Monday and I've been high ever since. It lasts a long time, maybe 16 hours or so (I'm not sure since I haven't been sober any time in between). But it's a typical opiate high. Same side effects, good and bad (euphoria, change in mood, relaxed, not a care in the world). I also had the typical negative side effects, nausea/vomiting, itchy, urge to smoke more, sleeplessness, constipation, etc. 

My conclusion?  Works great for someone without a dope habit. Gets you pretty fucked up and lasts a long time. If anyone knows of the harmful effects of this drug in copious amounts, I'd like to know. I'll definitely be taking a break from it for a while. Don't need to start anything... again. Also, if anyone has any ideas as to why the first few hours after dosing was the way it was, I'm interested. I'm completely flabbergasted. It was just an unusual way to start out. 

Also, some of the other negative side effects are dizziness, light-headedness, and seeing spots. It's a little scary and not typical for me, even when I used opiates or dope regularly. Questions, comments, concerns, I would appreciate them all.


----------



## noone1

The heart rhythm problems are a deal breaker for me. I stick to the recommended doses on the box for withdrawal. If taken with dxm I definitely feel "something" could be just placebo I guess at 2mg doses. I'm really sensitive to medications and don't think anyone could duplicate this. If I upped the dose I might feel more but I'm terrified of the long QT symptoms I have enough problems being addicted to poppy tea and alcohol. 

I get a feeling in my gut I associate with the opiate high and I feel a slightly manic euphoric buzz.


----------



## SavedByTheSubs

Lope just takes about two hours to kick in for this purpose no way around it


----------



## Clammy

SavedByTheSubs said:


> Lope just takes about two hours to kick in for this purpose no way around it



So you think that the first few hours of feeling shitty was because they hadn't kicked in all the way? Because after a while, I felt great.


----------



## SavedByTheSubs

Yea I think so honestly. Lope takes a good two hours or more to kick in and it won't help anything until then but shouldn't make anything worse either


----------



## SavedByTheSubs

Seriously dont take it for very long its the worst thing to be dependant on it does serious damage to the body and doesnt hRdly get u high so whats the point. Just to not be sick yeah but kratom is better but seem professional help and get on suboxone



Clammy said:


> So you think that the first few hours of feeling shitty was because they hadn't kicked in all the way? Because after a while, I felt great.


----------



## whatrwedoing

i kills me to see people be so stupid and stubborn about things that are literal god sends to any opiate user.  loperamide gets you high and at the very least will cure an opiate withdrawals anyone would ever experience. i wish they were more known about but then again i just wish we would smarten up and legalize and and educate people on all drugs because all of them are useful in their own way and are only causing problems in the masses that they are because they are illegal.


----------



## whatrwedoing

especially with kratom know being a schedule 1 drug


----------



## rf90210

noone1 said:


> The heart rhythm problems are a deal breaker for me. I stick to the recommended doses on the box for withdrawal. If taken with dxm I definitely feel "something" could be just placebo I guess at 2mg doses. I'm really sensitive to medications and don't think anyone could duplicate this. If I upped the dose I might feel more but I'm terrified of the long QT symptoms I have enough problems being addicted to poppy tea and alcohol.
> 
> I get a feeling in my gut I associate with the opiate high and I feel a slightly manic euphoric buzz.



This past Sunday my gf just fainted, fell to the ground, was unresponsive and was slightly shaking. about 7 seconds later she snapped out of it and had no idea what it was. She didn't eat all day, was only drinking Dew and not sleeping well lately. Chalked it up to maybe low sugar. Couple hours later watching TV with her she slumped over near me and once again, unresponsive and shaking for about 20 seconds. Scared the holy crap out of me. Never seen something like that before. Googled it and symptoms looked to point at it possibly being seizures. I wanted to take her to the ER but she said she's not going. She was an addict years ago so that made me wonder and ask her "why, are you afraid something will show up?"...she just said no and that was it. Couldn't force her to go.

Next day I drive her to work cuz there was no way i was letting her drive and possibly pass out while driving. Drop her off, get home, 10 mins later I get a call to come back because she had 2 more episodes. She had a 3rd on my way there (40 min drive) so they called 911. Got there while the ambulance got there.

Got to ER and she was all hooked up to monitors. From our explanations the doctors said it sounds like a seizure but the fact that she's pretty much back to normal after snapping out of it, something didn't seem right. My GF's sister was also there, she's an ER Nurse. She asked them to hook her sister up to the heart monitor so she could see what's happening. The GF had another episode and the heart monitor told a different tale. Tox ER doc came back and asked her if she's been taking Imodium recently. To my surprise my gf said yes she has. I thought to myself "so what". The doctor asked her how many she's been taking..he asked "30 to 40?"...she said "yes, 30-40". I thought I heard them wrong and he meant 3-4. She then had another episode...passing out on the bed for about 10 seconds and then sitting up and tightly clenching. It's some of the scariest shit I've ever seen. Asked when the last time she took them she told them "this morning"...so after 2 seizures the day before and me dropping her off in the morning she took a "handful" of Imodium at work.

Her heart rate dropped down to 28-32 BPM at certain points. It was then determined she a lethal heart arrhythmia due to abuse of Imodium pills. I was shocked. I had no fucking clue she was doing this. I could never even tell she was high. 

So after that she was giving drugs to speed up her heart so it doesn't dip down to levels to cause another attack. She was pumped with Magnesium and something else because her mag and potassium levels were very low. As of Monday she's in the ICU, her potassium and magnesium levels are up but her heart is still too toxic and needs to be on the Isopropysomething. She may have to have a temporary pace maker put on. They're keeping her there for a week. If she was stubborn and refused to go to the ER she would have died from fucking an overdose of anti-shitting pills. RIDICULOUS!

After further discussion we found out she was getting a 200 pill bottle every 2 days from Walmart. I'm was so disappointed in her. Told her when we started dating if she ever abuses again that I'm out of here. Seems like she chose addiction/drugs over our relationship. We will talk when she's out of the hospital and take it one day at a time. I love her but I told her i would not tolerate drug use again.

While she was zonked out in her ICU room I went through her phone and opened up her web browser and this forum was actually open on the screen. Lookign at her history she was researching the effects of imodium, seeing if imodium is causing her swelled feet...so she read shit yet still took it. I'm not addicted to anything so I have no idea what an addict is thinking when they choose possible death and getting high over family/relationship/job/money.

So you folks abusing this shit should be very careful. She's not in the clear yet. Heart still not clean enough to pump at a normal BPM without the drug they're giving her. Her seizures just keep replaying in my mind every so often. It's horrible to see.


----------



## DogLover123757

Damn man I am very sorry to hear your girl is in a bad spot. Unfortunately addiction is a strong disease that renders us humans at times powerless. It's good that she made it there okay and was able to get help. If she passes out somewhere by herself it would have been bad news. I hope that she will be okay and just my opinion as an addict myself, she is going to need you now more than ever. I know it's hard but if you can not view it as she picked a chemical substance OVER you, she is just infected and sometimes it makes people make bad decisions and unfortunately it hurts the people that we love and care about. I am happy for you that you are not dealing with this yourself. You have no idea how lucky you are to be clean. So good luck and I wish you both the best!


----------



## rf90210

Thanks DogLover. She's slowly getting better. More alert today and her QTs are better. Just a mix of emotions from upset, disappointed, scared and angry with/for her. She's been clean for 5 years..before me she was in rehabs 3x for all kinds of drugs. Thought she was in the clear now but I guess you're never in the clear. Ill do my best to support her and make it work. If she knows she has a problem and wont do anything to help herself, why should I waste my time with her.

Good luck with your addictions...maybe some day you can figure it all out and be an ex-addict..if there's such a thing.


----------



## ittybitty412

Hahahahahahaah!!!! the guy who said he took robo to get high then said I'll never be able to cough again.. that was so funny to me.

I really need to get some of this for when I'm withdrawing but I wonder how much I would need since I have such a horribke habit =/


----------



## Killacam3390

I spent the last 2 years self medicating with loperamide after using it to come off of suboxone... Tolerance causes half life to shrink and you eventually find yourself taking a mega-dose of 100+ pills every 12 hours to avoid withdrawal. So, it took about a year for my strength to completely deteriorate, My vision to go blurry, my lung capacity to become limited... And then the dizziness started, and I found myself fainting just by doing easy tasks such as walking. I knew it was the cardiotoxicity, yet being more concerned about the dreaded withdrawal, I continued eating them with my 2 time a day cup of milk regiment. Eventually my wife found me in bed with the inability to stand up, so she literally dragged me into the car and took me to the ER. I was pronounced dead on arrival due to a fatal arrhythmia, also know as ventricular tachycardia. After defibrillating my heart in attempt to get a pulse, I came back from sudden cardiac death and was helicoptered to a better hospital due to doctors believing I was in need of a transplant. Eventually managed to get released after ICD implant. I kept my little secret and continued on my immodium spree for a few more days, up until I went for a follow up and they did a EKG only to find the ventricular tachycardia had returned. The doctor quickly shocked my heart back into a normal rhythm and gave me 2 options... I either get on sotalol or they do an ablation... I chose the sotalol route, knowing that there was not truly anything wrong with my heart and fearing permenant damage if they burn random spots in my heart. While in the ICU, they told me I would have to stay in the hospital for 3 days so they could closely monitor how the sotalol effected me. Once night time had came around, so had the withdrawals. I waited for my wife to fall asleep, unplugged myself from the monitors, grabbed the keys and snuck out to make the drive to Walmart. By the time I made it back into the hospital, security was looking for me. I got back into the room and with no surprise to me, the immodium I took brought me right back into vtach. The doctors figured it was drug induced, but didn't know what to test for. The next day I came clean to everyone , out of fear that the doctor would go through with the ablation, and due to just wanting to be alive and free from this addiction (the doctor still chose to go through with the ablation without finding any scarring after looking for 5 hours, apparently the arryhtmias kept coming from different locations) and with the support of my family and the doctors at Tampa general hospital, I managed to suffer out the first week of withdrawal in the hospital. They sent me home after 6 days of heavy IV potassium and magnesium intake, due to my doctor believing that they were depleted at a intracellular level... Here I am, week 2... Feeling nearly 90% withdrawal free. The first 4 days were identical to that of a typical sub withdrawal, but by day 5 the symptoms slowly began subsiding. The withdrawal symptoms of immodium are so mild, I think that if more addicts only knew, they would quickly jump off of the easy loperamide fix. Trust me, I have a big peace of metal that shocks me if my heart rate is too high or too low, I can't even take a swim in cold water without feeling the shocks. My team of electricians and cardiologist are among some of the best in the country, so yes... I consider myself lucky to be alive. After reading I realized there were plenty of immodium addicts that were pronounced DOA who weren't lucky enough to be sharing their story today. Be mindful over what pills you put in your body. Immodium is a life safer if used properly, but it is not something you want to trade addictions for. It will eventually kill you.


----------



## Xorkoth

Wow, that's a harrowing tale... it's amazing/shocking the lengths people will go to to avoid opiate withdrawal (I know seeing as how I was on opiates for 10 years and basically ruined my life for years to avoid withdrawal).  To those without experience, it seems like insanity, and in fact it is, but it doesn't make it less real.  I'm glad you finally seem to have gotten free.  Stay strong, it's worth getting through and suffering through withdrawals and then cravings to stay alive.


----------



## HeadphonesandLSD

I'll tack on to this 10 page thread too.  I tried this out of desperation when planning to w/d from a heavy oxycodone binge, I'd gone through w/d a lot before so I knew how bad it was going to be and wanted to see if the rumors were true about an OTC Sub/Methadone substitute.  At 36 hours or so after my last taste of oxy I took 50mg or so of Loperamide and settled into bed to see if it'd at the very least keep me from running to the bathroom constantly.   A few hours later I was pleasantly surprised by the fact that my nose wasn't running, my bowels weren't spewing water, and I wasn't really craving a hit of oxy that badly.   I checked my pupils, they were pinned out and I could feel a little hint of a opioid buzz.  It was strange because mentally I wasn't far from sober but my body felt like an opioid was in it.  I went to bed hopeful to get a good nights rest and happy that the reports I'd heard were true.

Morphine was by far my favorite out of the opioids I'd tried over the years and lope reminded me so much of it.  My favorite part of morphine were the morphine dreams where you'd nod off and see scenes play out behind your eye lids.  Lope is basically Morphine's evil brother and it showed me why that night.  I spent 9-12 hours falling in and out of a light sleep/nod and having horrible dreams/visions.  At some point I remember hearing a cat snarling and thought a stray one had gotten into bed with me.  It attacked me because I rolled over on top of it and I ended up tumbling in bed trying to get away from it.   I snapped awake and realized this wasn't really happening only to fall back into another horrible dream the details of I don't remember.  After many hours of this I realized I was delirious and was reminded of my experience with Diphenhydramine from my youth.  I am not sure if I really slept that night or if these dreams were just visions, I certainly didn't feel like I'd slept.

I spent the next two days in bed with an odd buzz that wasn't pleasant and a constant headache.  I had nausea, gas that hurt and was hard to expel because of the constipation, dry mouth that no amount of water would help, I retained urine, and to top it all off my heart kept doing funny things and I was having chest pains.  After 48 hours I was concerned because I assumed the Lope should have worn off long ago.  I didn't sleep until the third night and it was a week until I felt even close to 100% again.  I didn't have a bowel movement for a 5 days and was growing concerned about the football I eventually pushed out.  It did allow me to skip acute w/d from oxy but considering how bad it made me feel I would have just preferred to ride it out with no drugs.  I wouldn't repeat.


----------



## 30mgBerry

I can also say that... YES! It actually works for wds! Hurricane Mathew hit here in south Florida on Thursday, leaving me pill-less yesterday and today... After 24+ hrs without taking anything, the wds were getting bad... I read this entire thread from beginning to end. I got my sick ass outta bed at 4am n headed off to a 24hour Walgreens... I bought a 24 pack of loperamide, I ate them all, n by time I got home I was able to lay down and actually relax... So relaxed in fact, the I fell immediately asleep... I woke up today feeling "fine." Not gooooooood but fine... Little bit of a weird feeling in my stomach n my vision is blurred, but fine none the less. It doesn't feel like an oxy high... More like a synthetic tramadol like high... I'm going to try to eat, then I'm heading off to Walmart to buy bulk of loperamide


----------



## adder

I don't feel like taking 50-60 pills of loperamide ever, if I were seriously withdrawing from opioids again, there's always codeine which I'd use for that purpose any time over loperamide, although I bet neither would actually help for bupe's withdrawals. Taking 50-60 times the regular dose of a drug that very poorly crosses the BBB and most of it ends up circulating peripherally likely constipating you for a few days at best, *at worst giving you a serious medical condition* - it should be repeated more often that it doesn't matter how "experienced" a junkie you are, you can still hurt yourself badly with loperamide. Serious doubts about using extremely high doses of loperamide to get high or ease WD are actually very substantiated in my opinion and it's like a completely different problem with this drug other than whether loperamide high is a myth or not.


----------



## junebug2322

PLEASE be careful with lopermide. My boyfriend overdosed and died on it not 3 months ago. You may think it is harmless, but it CAN stop your heart at high doses. There are not a ton of recorded cases because they never tested people for it in the past, but it is very dangerous.


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

junebug2322 said:


> PLEASE be careful with lopermide. My boyfriend overdosed and died on it not 3 months ago. You may think it is harmless, but it CAN stop your heart at high doses. There are not a ton of recorded cases because they never tested people for it in the past, but it is very dangerous.



Wow, I never considered this... You're probably right. Way more people have died from lopermaide over the years then is actually known. It was a secret passed from junkie to junkie for quite some time. It wasn't until awhile back that it became known on the internet, and wasn't until recently that it became even more well known. To make matters worse, lopermaide dangers weren't being advertised until quite recently... Many people still don't know.

-------------------------

For anyone who knows:

How helpful are small doses, like say 10mg or so? I'm sure it helps with the diarrhea... Would a "small" 10mg dose help with any of the other withdrawal symptoms or is that too low to be of much help?


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

Edited to add (I can't edit on mobile as it always just deletes the post instead, so apologies for the double post):

Junebug, I'm sorry to hear about your boyfriend passing.


----------



## Xorkoth

Recommended-range low doses of loperamide certainly do help with the diarrhea, yes.  And they're quite safe too.


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

Xorkoth said:


> Recommended-range low doses of loperamide certainly do help with the diarrhea, yes.  And they're quite safe too.



I figured. What I'm asking: Is there any relief from any of the other withdrawal symptoms from these doses... Or would any relief (besides the relief from diarrhea) be so minor it's irrelevant?


----------



## Xorkoth

I don't think it would cause relief of the withdrawal symptoms other than diarrhea, unfortunately.


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

That's pretty much what I thought but hoped otherwise. Thank you Xorkoth.

I was hoping that since it can help with diarrhea that it might also help slightly with other physical symptoms like nausea, stomach pain, chills, etc but I guess a high enough dose must be taken for that, which we have established is not safe. Oh well.


----------



## The_pharmacist00

Xorkoth said:


> I don't think it would cause relief of the withdrawal symptoms other than diarrhea, unfortunately.



I'll have to disagree with you on that. Personal experience, currently ending my w/d's and I've survived it with lope. Tolerance wasn't too high when I stopped as I tapered down, did my research and found 6-8mg was enough to sastify my RLS and let me sleep. didnt have any issues with it, although I never took over 10mg.


----------



## opiatekrzy

You have no good reason to taper off of lope. This is a placebo In itself, you can go cold turkey. Lol.cheers man


----------



## Xorkoth

Not true in all cases, but for that low of a dose it is true.  If you take high doses of lope for long enough it indeed does cause dependence.  Loperamide is absolutely not placebo, to suggest it is is to tell everyone who has been able to consistently use it for withdrawal relief that they're imagining things.

Oh, I think actually he meant he tapered down opiates before starting loperamide.


----------



## axic

Wow, I'm surprised at how long this thread lasted. I personally love going through these long threads and snickering at all the sarcastic/witty comments.. hehe.

but I just wanted to add my experience with loperamide...

I first got hooked to oxy/morphine and was taking this steadily for like 4 months. I thought I had found the holygrail.. little did I know what I was in for when I had to stop abruptly. I then proceeded to the street to quell my spiritual hunger, and eventually had to stop that as well. and when that dreaded time came around, boy was I sick. most of you are aware of the depths of depravity into which one sinks when in the throws of opiate withdrawal.

anyway, i had read that otc loperamide helps with wd's, so reluctantly i dragged myself to the supermarket, hairs on my neck standing on end, keeping my buttocks clamped tightly, and purchased a bottle of it. i got home and tried a few (not into doing massive doses of anything) and forgot i had taken it. about an hour or so later, i realized that i wasn't shivering, feeling sick, or deep sadness. and this is what is the worst for me when it comes to withdrawals. give me flu symptoms any day, but the depression is almost insurmountable. but it was gone. it was amazing. and that in itself is enough to make me bump up loperamide to an area of respect. when youre that sick, a brief recourse is all one wishes for. but the loperamide seemed to take away the terror, and add a slight tinge of "feeling good". as for getting high or whatever, i personally don't think that you could ever get anywhere near an oxy, heroin, or even vicodin high. i would put it on par with codeine, maybe a little less potent? a little more? i don't know, if youre looking to get super high i think you will be sorely disappointed. but in the acute stages of withdrawal, relief is tantamount. and loperamide provided me relief.


----------



## Cloudnothings76

ANYONE that thinks loperamide helps with withdrawal (other than the shits) is just dead wrong. And also has no clue how organic chemistry works or bio chemistry. Loperamide simply does NOT cross the blood-brain barrier. Thats a simple fact. It just doesnt. Nothing you can do, wishing, hoping, whatever will not make the molecule cross the blood-brain barrier. So the only way loperamide has ANY activity is in the bowels where it hooks up to ur intestines opiate receptors and causes you to shit less. Thats it!

The amount of people who will say Loperamide has any activity to get high or help with withdrawal are the EXACT amount of people that would say the same thing in a placebo study. Thats just the nature of placebo, but people will deny it because they dont wanna believe that they were actually "fooled" into feeling better. But thats the case. Anyone that says otherwise, just have a quick laugh and feel sorry for the poor souls that dont know the difference. 

If you are really in withdrawals, Clonidine is MUCH MUCH MUCH more helpful and will get rid of most of the shivering and hot/cold sweats and i think its a lifesaver. 

By the way the people that say lope helps with w/d are not nearly as dumb to me as the people who are claiming to get high off the stuff. It reminds me of those people i met in jail who would swear tylenol would give you a buzz. But im sure it will continue, so let the Lope threads continue.


----------



## Xorkoth

Ever tried it to help with withdrawal?  If not then you're really not in a position to make a claim about it.  I tried a lot of stuff claimed to help with withdrawals, and lope is the only thing that actually worked.  What reason would my brain have had for being fooled by one thing and not others?  My runny nose and watery eyes would stop, my bone soreness would stop, my RLS would stop, and yes of course my diarrhea would stop too.

I find it quite arrogant to dismiss the claims of a great number of individuals who know what they're about (come on, long-term opiate addicts know whether they're in full withdrawal or not, give me a break), just because you decide it can't possibly be true.  You're basically saying, "according to what I've learned, loperamide shouldn't work to help opiate withdrawal, therefore EVERYONE who has experienced otherwise is stupid".

For whatever reason, it works.  I invite you to get addicted to opiates and give it a shot.

But yeah clonidine is great, and certainly safer than high dose loperamide.


----------



## Stargirl86

This post was very knowledgeable! I appreciate it guys!


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

Roxicide said:


> Well I just took 24 2mg tablets hope I dont end up in ER? Alittle about my history been an addict for 10+ years. For the past two years ive been on suboxone 8mg, some days I take 1-2 films others 3+. Which causes me to run short usually I just cut back and take 1 when I'm running low. This time I didn't make it to the Dr in time. I go in 12 hours just can't take this feeling all night. For me suboxone has been a lifesaver I used to use a brick (yes a brick not a bun) or more (some days 2-3)of dope everyday for years. I cannot function without an opiate of somesort... Ive heard this stuff works. So I'll repost if this $hit does. Its only been an hr so idk plus I'm sure 24 2mg pills isn't the megadose I need. One poster talked about clonidine working. I can safely say yes the high blood pressure medicine works!!!
> 
> They were right.. Hey kids, theres no hope in dope?



At 48mg you should feel some relief from withdrawals. Depends on your tolerance and individual response to loperamide.

I hope you have done adequate research and you fully understand the risks of what you are doing. 

Give it 3-4 hours before deciding whether it's working or not... It can take several hours to peak fully. Try not to take anymore if you don't have too.

Also, people report that tolerance rises rapidly with loperamide. When they find a dosage that works and they continue to use it day after day, it's often reported that dosage quickly escilates. This is how people wind up seriously hooked on high mega doses... It's a dangerous and horrible place to find yourself in.

If it works for you, then please try to only take as little as possible and only use it when you have absolutely no other options available. 

Good luck.


----------



## Roxicide

Thanks.. Well I'm semi better. Tonight was only a rare thing I'm prescribed suboxone. I will say it works, surprisingly. I'm not doing all that great if I had another 24 would def take them. But the average person shouldn't have too. I go to the Dr  in the morning so its whatever I'll live. That's saying a lot if this was a placebo I wouldn't be typing this right now!!!!


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

junebug2322 said:


> PLEASE be careful with lopermide. My boyfriend overdosed and died on it not 3 months ago. You may think it is harmless, but it CAN stop your heart at high doses. There are not a ton of recorded cases because they never tested people for it in the past, but it is very dangerous.


I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## narcomick

"Never shit again" that made me laugh. I've used lorperamide for WD but never tried a high dose. Glad you had some success with it, and aren't condemned to eternal constipation haha. Might give this a try when I get a chance. I know structurally it's similar to methadone apart from the obvious not crossing the BBB, so maybe a higher dose could be useful for withdrawals.. I will use caution though as overdoses on this stuff do happen.. and that gives a whole new meaning to never shitting again. But jokes aside, this isn't something designed to be taken in such doses so caution is essential, as with any unknown drug.


----------



## abbyrbac@gmail.com

Loperamide worked for me


----------



## PaulyPointz

A couple months ago, I went into a light robo phase.


----------



## Lovemypibble

Just my 2 cents about lope.  I have been on 112 50mg tramadol monthly for about 11 years and 112oxy 10's for 3.  My 1 month script only lasts me about 2 weeks now so w/d and I are close friends.  The last 2 times I tried Gaba with some luck but little to no sleep.  I took so much I was sleep walking and running into shit.    Good times.  So this time I tried lope.  Took my last 2 tramadol at 1pm yesterday then scared to death of w/d I took 11 lope (22mg) at 5pm.  No juice, no tagamet.  I took a nap and at 6:30 woke up feeling good and made dinner.  Since I'm the fucking queen of "If you're gonna have one might as well have two!"  I took 12 more.  Dumbass.  Well about 15 minutes later it fully kicked in.  I seriously regretted taking the other 12 immediately.  I was just tired. Heavy and omg thirsty.  I'm a one drink a day sipper and I drank 3 sodas and 2 waters last night. I never felt the other 12 kick in, but I was out by 11 when im usually up til 2.  I woke at 9 with no w/d but lethargic as hell and still thirsty.  Have not dosed again and it's near 5pm.  No sweats, ate and drank fine.  I never get depression or any mood issues so I can't comment on that.  I'll dose again around 7pm but only 11 ONCE! If what I felt was the "high", no thanks.

Can anyone recommend anything for the lethargy?  Is that the lope or w/d?  I have been in bed all day.  Not sleeping, just lying here.  

If this wasn't the right spot I apologize.  Noob?


----------



## Pfafffed

Xorkoth said:


> Ever tried it to help with withdrawal?  If not then you're really not in a position to make a claim about it.  I tried a lot of stuff claimed to help with withdrawals, and lope is the only thing that actually worked.  What reason would my brain have had for being fooled by one thing and not others?  My runny nose and watery eyes would stop, my bone soreness would stop, my RLS would stop, and yes of course my diarrhea would stop too.
> 
> I find it quite arrogant to dismiss the claims of a great number of individuals who know what they're about (come on, long-term opiate addicts know whether they're in full withdrawal or not, give me a break), just because you decide it can't possibly be true.  You're basically saying, "according to what I've learned, loperamide shouldn't work to help opiate withdrawal, therefore EVERYONE who has experienced otherwise is stupid".
> 
> For whatever reason, it works.  I invite you to get addicted to opiates and give it a shot.



Wow, this is the most replies I have ever seen on a trip report. There's a lot of good information in here, too. I've looked up information on loperamide before, and found nothing this comprehensive. It would be great to create something Small and Handy (or something similar) out of this so the crap can be filtered out.

Useful tidbits:
-Opiate withdrawal symptoms are not all central, so loperamide may relieve peripheral symptoms of withdrawal for some
-Loperamide does a bad job of crossing the blood brain barrier, but that's not to say that it can't cross it at all
-Loperamide may have neurotoxicity risks
-The placebo effect is real, but so too is the proverb "your mileage may vary". Shulgin's interest in psychoactive chemistry came about when he tranquilized himself with white sugar. Drug effects are chameleonic and hard to tease out.
-And lots more


----------



## Xorkoth

Also, loperamide is very bad for your heart at high dosages.  There is an anecdote in this thread about someone whose boyfriend died after taking a bunch of it for a long period of time, actually various anecdotes are around about serious health problems.  It's very risky and very bad for you.  But, it does reduce a lot of the opiate withdrawal symptoms a lot for many people.  I find the restlessness is the worst part of withdrawal, since I can't sleep and constantly feel like I need to crawl out of my skin and stretch my legs and arms, but a moderate or high dose of loperamide almost completely removes that so for me it was a godsend in my opiate years.


----------



## B_The_Pirate

Hi guys,  I'm new to the site and  I just wrote The above post before reading the rules.  I didn't realize we weren't supposed to say SWIM, so I'm editing and reposting my story.  I'm sorry, and I don't mean to make 2 almost identical posts right next to each other.   I just want to get this out there because I almost died from it just over a month ago.   Please feel free to delete my first post,  but I'm begging you to leave this one up.  It may save a life! 

 Hi guys.  I am new to this site and wanted to share a story to, hopefully, prevent anyone from hurting themselves.  Loperamide/Immodium can be dangerous, no bullshit! People may think I'm trolling or whatever,  but I'm only here to inform.  I discovered lope a few years ago,  and found it helpful to get rid of wd's, but also found that enough of it could make me feel fairly good if not taken too frequently.  Eventually,  i went on Sub's for my love of opiates and didn't have to mess with it anymore. I'd been off subs for about a year,  and got squirly about 1.5-2 months ago. I messed around with lope again for about 2 weeks or so,  starting off with about 100mgs (with no tolerance), and went up from there. Like anything else,  i had the mentality that if a little feels good,  a lot will feel excellent.   So, one night, i bought a bottle of 200 with the intention of taking 100 pills twice over the course of the next week or so. However, with my addict mentality,  i ended up downing them all (yes,  i realized how dumb it was at the time,  but was in that "fuck it. Watever is going to happen is going to happen," place.   Add this to extreme depression,  and you've got a volatile combination.   Now,  there are those people out there who will say that it doesn't cross the BBB,  and doesn't do anything but cure diarrhea, but they've obviously never tried it at a high enough dose (don't knock it until you've tried it)   because by the end of the night,  i was slurring my words very noticeably and having trouble keeping  my eyes open.   I'd been here before with real dope, so he thought nothing of it and went to sleep.   When i woke up,  i thought i was still dreaming, 
 because i didn't know where i was and was confused as hell. Turns out i was in the back of an ambulance heading to the er. When i asked what was going on,  the paramedics told me  I'd od'd. Impossible i said,   because i hadn't taken anything.  Took a few minutes to realize that it must have been the lope, because they told me it had taken 2 shots of naloxone to bring me back.  Fortunately,  my girlfriend had found me when she did,  be cause the high dose had triggered a full blown NSTEMI heart attack.   All the narcotics tests had come back negative, since they don't test for lope, so at least i didn't have to explain another drug related hospitalization to my family.  I spent another 4 days in the hospital under observation,  because they couldn't figure out what had caused the heart attack in the first place.   They ended up deciding that it was triggered by a seizure since I'm also epileptic.   I am home now and back to 100%.  Fortunately,  my gf had found me right after it had happened and there was no brain damage (i had stopped breathing almost entirely for a little while).  So,  the main point of this post is to warn everyone that otc does not mean safe.    My story will be posted in any other lope related threads,  not to double post the same story but to warn people.   I realize that this was a downright idiotic move on my part,  but as i said,  depression+ addiction + not giving a damn = recipe for disaster.  Therefore,  i would like to skip all the criticism,  because i knew it was dangerous but just didn't care.  So,  the moral of this story is BE CAREFUL with this stuff.   just because it isn't regulated by the DEA doesn't mean it's not dangerous.   I would almost recommend sticking to real dope that you are familiar with and know the right amount to take (this is not 100% safe by any means,  but obviously,  it's not necessarily 100% more dangerous either).  If you are going to take the plunge,  start small and give yourself a few days in between each use.   Lope had a pretty long half - life (19 hours),  so you may end up taking more than intended if taken too close together.  I'M NOT A TROLL MAKING SHIT UP AND TRYING TO START AN ARGUMENT.  JUST SOMEONE TRYING TO POSSIBLY SAVE LIVES!  Also, please don't take this post down for appearing in more than 1 thread.   I want to reach as many people as possible and tell my story to warn them.  So,  to drug lovers everywhere, stay up and STAY SAFE!


----------



## Xorkoth

Hey no worries, I removed your first post, and thanks for paying attention to the rules. 

Yeah high-dose loperamide is really bad for your heart.  This isn't the first story I've heard about heart troubles or heart attacks from it.  Be safe people...


----------



## Restlesslegs

I'm coming off of lopermaide was rushed to the er on Tuesday  because of it.  So I'm wondering how long of a withdrawal period been using for 8 months.


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

Restlesslegs said:


> I'm coming off of lopermaide was rushed to the er on Tuesday  because of it.  So I'm wondering how long of a withdrawal period been using for 8 months.



I'm sorry to hear that, hopefully you can fully recover with no lasting effects. You made it to the ER thankfully, some aren't so lucky. We try to spread the word how dangerous it is to use lope beyond it's therapeutic indication but unfortunately there are tons of people out there who either still don't know, don't think it'll happen to them, don't care or otherwise feel they are stuck with no better options.

You are probably feeling awful right now so I understand if you are not up to it, but would you be willing to elaborate on what happened? Your story could help persuade others, plus I'm interested and I'm sure others will be too.

As for your question: you said you've been taking it for 8 months. I don't know specifically how long withdrawals will last from lope but others might know. How much were you taking daily? It might help others give a better answer if you tell us how much and how often you were dosing.


----------



## downerhead

I found this thread to be very informative, thanks for starting it Malfunkshun. Being a chronic pain patient that recently got booted off pain management, I think I might give this a try sine life is hell right now. I have a super, mega opioid tolerance from decades of everything from oxy to morphine to heroin to fent and some of it's analogs, methadone, subs, pretty much any opi you can think of, all in huge amounts for decades, same for benzos, especially xannys, for panic disorder (when it comes to drugs, I like to play with fire. Before all you HR Bible thumpers, know-it-all assholes, and haters spring on me, which I don't give a fuck what you say and don't care what you think, I'm not recommending that people do like me and play with fire, I'm just saying that I do.

I've made it to page 6 of the thread (I'll read the rest) so idk if this was posted somewhere, but I read a post about someone contemplating IV loperamide. Don't IV the stuff. I know of at least one person who died from IV lope. Anyway, that's why I hurried and made this post, and to say thank you to Malfunkshun for starting a thread which really does need to be here. For people who live in the middle of nowhere and have no connects in their new, rural hell they've only been living in for a few years, lope may be your best option until you can find another pain doc to treat you with high dose, round-the -clock opioid therapy, which is the only thing that has worked for me during the 20+ years I've had severe, chronic pain. Why so many dick faces felt the need to jump on Malfunkshun for sharing a trip report and his experiences, the purpose of this forum, I don't know. Don't like this thread ? Don't read it or post in it. Kinda like if you don't like a movie, don't watch it. I hate weed, speed, dissos, hallucinogens, empathogens, pretty much anything that isn't a downer, so I don't consume speeds, dissos, weed, hallucinogens, empathogens, ect... It's not that hard to figure out. But I felt I needed to post the think about IV lope killing at least one person, ya know, in the interest of harm reduction, for people that place so much value on their lives that we stick needles in ourselves to inject heroin, roxys, and various other stuff (myself included).


----------



## Nod Alot

Unlocking loperamide... it's like a Rubicks cube nobody can solve..


----------



## PoppyHaze

You might get high, but it can cause your intestines to seize. I am w/d-ing from pst now, and 3 or 4 is enough to get a little relief.


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah 3 or 4 should stop the diarrhea anyway.  It might help a little bit with comfort besides that, it depends.  I used to take like 20 of them and it would knock out a good bit of the withdrawal physical stuff, but it's also quite bad for you (some users in this thread even have reported near-death heart episodes from chronic use).  It also takes a good 3 hours to manifest the full effects.


----------



## captvic

Opiate blockers are'nt cheap and to think they would spend the money thats laughable. I've taken them 65 to 70 of them and caught a real nice buzz, it's not ideal but in a pinch bottoms up and the next morning before I eat i drink a lot of tea or pepsi it always triggers a bowel movement.


----------



## rf90210

rf90210 said:


> This past Sunday my gf just fainted, fell to the ground, was unresponsive and was slightly shaking. about 7 seconds later she snapped out of it and had no idea what it was. She didn't eat all day, was only drinking Dew and not sleeping well lately. Chalked it up to maybe low sugar. Couple hours later watching TV with her she slumped over near me and once again, unresponsive and shaking for about 20 seconds. Scared the holy crap out of me. Never seen something like that before. Googled it and symptoms looked to point at it possibly being seizures. I wanted to take her to the ER but she said she's not going. She was an addict years ago so that made me wonder and ask her "why, are you afraid something will show up?"...she just said no and that was it. Couldn't force her to go.
> 
> Next day I drive her to work cuz there was no way i was letting her drive and possibly pass out while driving. Drop her off, get home, 10 mins later I get a call to come back because she had 2 more episodes. She had a 3rd on my way there (40 min drive) so they called 911. Got there while the ambulance got there.
> 
> Got to ER and she was all hooked up to monitors. From our explanations the doctors said it sounds like a seizure but the fact that she's pretty much back to normal after snapping out of it, something didn't seem right. My GF's sister was also there, she's an ER Nurse. She asked them to hook her sister up to the heart monitor so she could see what's happening. The GF had another episode and the heart monitor told a different tale. Tox ER doc came back and asked her if she's been taking Imodium recently. To my surprise my gf said yes she has. I thought to myself "so what". The doctor asked her how many she's been taking..he asked "30 to 40?"...she said "yes, 30-40". I thought I heard them wrong and he meant 3-4. She then had another episode...passing out on the bed for about 10 seconds and then sitting up and tightly clenching. It's some of the scariest shit I've ever seen. Asked when the last time she took them she told them "this morning"...so after 2 seizures the day before and me dropping her off in the morning she took a "handful" of Imodium at work.
> 
> Her heart rate dropped down to 28-32 BPM at certain points. It was then determined she a lethal heart arrhythmia due to abuse of Imodium pills. I was shocked. I had no fucking clue she was doing this. I could never even tell she was high.
> 
> So after that she was giving drugs to speed up her heart so it doesn't dip down to levels to cause another attack. She was pumped with Magnesium and something else because her mag and potassium levels were very low. As of Monday she's in the ICU, her potassium and magnesium levels are up but her heart is still too toxic and needs to be on the Isopropysomething. She may have to have a temporary pace maker put on. They're keeping her there for a week. If she was stubborn and refused to go to the ER she would have died from fucking an overdose of anti-shitting pills. RIDICULOUS!
> 
> After further discussion we found out she was getting a 200 pill bottle every 2 days from Walmart. I'm was so disappointed in her. Told her when we started dating if she ever abuses again that I'm out of here. Seems like she chose addiction/drugs over our relationship. We will talk when she's out of the hospital and take it one day at a time. I love her but I told her i would not tolerate drug use again.
> 
> While she was zonked out in her ICU room I went through her phone and opened up her web browser and this forum was actually open on the screen. Lookign at her history she was researching the effects of imodium, seeing if imodium is causing her swelled feet...so she read shit yet still took it. I'm not addicted to anything so I have no idea what an addict is thinking when they choose possible death and getting high over family/relationship/job/money.
> 
> So you folks abusing this shit should be very careful. She's not in the clear yet. Heart still not clean enough to pump at a normal BPM without the drug they're giving her. Her seizures just keep replaying in my mind every so often. It's horrible to see.



Not that anyone cares....but fast forward 6 months later to March 2017, she missed a whole week of work because she was too busy drinking alcohol AND after almost dying from an Imodium overdose...she decided to give it another try. Insane. That was finally the last straw for me. I tried and heard all the "ill be good" and "i promise i wont do it anymore" bullshit.

After a small intervention with her, myself, my sister and her step-mother, she agreed to go to a 30 day rehab, i told her we were done, she was in rehab for 30 days, I gave her a legal note that she had 30 days to get out of my house (over a year with me and I legally had to give her 30 days to leave), actually helped her move out and into a new place just to get her the fuck out and now I'm living happily ever after by myself since May 2017.

Sorry, but folks with addictions are just too much for me to deal with and I have no desire to ever get involved with an recovering addict of anything ever again.


----------



## Xorkoth

I can't say I blame you... it's difficult if not impossible to be in a relationship with an addict.  At some point you have to cut your losses and move on, lest you get dragged down with them.

Thanks for following up... I've been telling people in other areas of the forum not to use loperamide to get high, if anything only as a very short-term way to get past opiate withdrawal, and I keep mentioning some of the cases in this thread, and now you've made it really easy for me to point to a specific case.


----------



## Squeaky

I'm running out of oxy every month, and now I have to get off completely for my 3rd back surgery next month. Here's my loperamide experience, from 120 mg's oxy per day:
It takes about 2 to 3 days to really start stabilizing my wd's and help me not need my oxy as much. I start with 20 mg lope, 3 times a day. By day 3 I start waking up in less withdrawl than normal (10 hours since last oxy ALWAYS makes me feel shitty in the morning). On day 3 I am not getting high from anything, but I discover that I can stretch my oxy's a lot farther before the really bad wd's kick in. Also, if I take an extra dose of oxy it usually doesn't get me the buzz I'm used to. I'm no doctor, but it feels like it takes 48 hours to start and it is filling the opiate receptors. It lasts for at least 12-24 hours. AND since it doesn't get me high, my tiny little brain is not making the connection between the lope pills and 'fun' so tapering off them is no big deal. 
So far I have only done this 2 times to bridge myself till my next prescription. This month I am trying to get off the oxy 100%. The lope makes me feel like my blood is dirty for about 2 hours after dosing, but anything is better than oxy withdrawl. I've not taken them for more than a week at a time, and always gone right back to my oxy, so never had wd's from the lope. I'm constipated anyway, so that side effect of the lope is no problem.
I doubt it will be much longer until the DEA does to loperamide the same as Sudafed. The two pack of 100pill bottles at Costco will be illegal. Already Costco only lets you buy one per transaction. So I have a big stash for future. (Don't want to discover a magic solution to quitting oxy and have the DEA take it away)


----------



## alwayslooking83

(zonk) said:


> these flamers are clearly ignorant, petty and probably don't have much of a life because they are directing so much of their energy at dissing someone for taking a drug that is actually been used quite frequently in the research circles as an opiate(central+peripheral)+Ca2blocker.  I don't know if people who post about loperamide in opiophile/somniforum have to deal with all this ridiculousness but damn, it's not like the guy was doing something dumb like huffing paint fumes or something, he's taking a real drug and if there's anyone here who clearly feels like he is a lesser person because of that then maybe you should no longer post here at bluelight as your malicious responses are not welcome here.
> I'll say it again, loperamide does cross the BBB and when it does it does nothing to effect dopamine receptor and neither does it's metabolites, so nobody has to worry about parkinsonism unless someone for no good reason decided they want to home synth loperamide that may have unknown contaminants which immodium and such clearly doesn't have


.                                       

Have you actually tried high doses of pipe? I'm guessing no. I was very skeptical after my research led me to the same to the same conclusion as you did. I was getting desperate and decided to try it out. I took 100mg resulting in a long lasting full on opiate high. Don't knock it until you try it.


----------



## gotagetgoodies

I've taken lope daily for 6 years, unfortunately. For the last 3 years or so I take 150 once a day, 300mg. I still get a noticeable body high when my daily dose kicks in about 45 mins after taking it. Just kind of a heavy, fuzzy feeling. Not much of a mental high, no real emotional/psychological changes, other than not really feeling "myself" until I feel it kick in. Only adverse effects at this point are constipation (duh) and bloated all the time (I look 6 months pregnant most of the day, ever since having my second child who is now 2 yrs old...I guess having my abdomen cut open a second time made some difference as far as my muscles not being able to keep my bloated stomach/intestines in check?)

Also, I get chest pains (like ppl with heart problems describe) from time to time. We know now that ppl die from heart related things when taking high doses of lope, so that's a little scary. 

Withdrawal sucks due to the long half-life. I haven't gone a full day without it so idk from first-hand experience...I'm too chickenshit to find out. I hear it's bad. If it's as bad as Suboxone wds I don't wanna do it lol. But I do want to get off of them somehow bc I'm still a slave to a drug, plus I'm tired ALL the time (one of the side effects for me).


----------



## Painful One

gotagetgoodies said:


> I've taken lope daily for 6 years, unfortunately. For the last 3 years or so I take 150 once a day, 300mg. I still get a noticeable body high when my daily dose kicks in about 45 mins after taking it. Just kind of a heavy, fuzzy feeling. Not much of a mental high, no real emotional/psychological changes, other than not really feeling "myself" until I feel it kick in. Only adverse effects at this point are constipation (duh) and bloated all the time (I look 6 months pregnant most of the day, ever since having my second child who is now 2 yrs old...I guess having my abdomen cut open a second time made some difference as far as my muscles not being able to keep my bloated stomach/intestines in check?)
> 
> Also, I get chest pains (like ppl with heart problems describe) from time to time. We know now that ppl die from heart related things when taking high doses of lope, so that's a little scary.
> 
> Withdrawal sucks due to the long half-life. I haven't gone a full day without it so idk from first-hand experience...I'm too chickenshit to find out. I hear it's bad. If it's as bad as Suboxone wds I don't wanna do it lol. But I do want to get off of them somehow bc I'm still a slave to a drug, plus I'm tired ALL the time (one of the side effects for me).



I am worried for you. Your comment about looking 6 months pregnant is not good at all. I recognize that as liver failure my friend. 
I have experienced that and I tell you, you do NOT want to experience liver failure. I think you should try and taper down. That is a very high amount for a very long time. Believe me, I know withdrawals are horrific but on a scale of 1-10 withdrawal is a 2 and liver failure is a 10! 

The heart problems are a big worry also. Luckily the Liver is the only organ in the human body that can regenerate itself if given time and a non toxic environment and the correct nutrition. I don't mean to alarm you but I felt the need to warn you. With love. 

Take care!


----------



## Xorkoth

Seriously, daily high-dose loperamide can and will cause serious problems which could even include death.  Read through this thread for some first-hand accounts of tragedies or near-tragedies.  You have a 2-year-old child as well as another child, please think about what would happen to them if you were to die.  I'm worried about you also.  You'd be far better off even switching to another opiate because they'd be a lot less damaging to you.  Ever thought of trying kratom?  It might be able to help you get off and would be far better for you.  It's even a better high... and will be easier to taper down too.


----------



## LandsUnknown

Lopermide can get you high, but it's incredibly dangerous.  As with methadone, it has an extremely long half life.  So, if you are doing large dosages of it, some of it accumulates in the body.  As the high doses of lope build up in the system, it can have dangerous effects.  It also can cause heart problems, and there are at least a couple of reports here on Bluelight of people who have died from the stuff.  There's also plenty of people on here who have been sent to the ER from it, and at least one person I saw on here ended up in the ICU from having lope build up in his system.


----------



## oxyloveUK

Abusing loperamide is meant to be very bad for your heart unlike other opioids for some reason, probably a good idea to take it with lactulose to reduce risk of severe constipation or fecal impaction. Also a very expensive method of getting high, could get a good amount of heroin for the price of 96 pills in the UK

Wish USA had OTC codeine like UK/Canada as its a much safer way of suppressing wds


----------



## acheter

I just don't get it.


----------



## Squeaky

Don?t get what?


----------



## tommygirl

I take lope every day for IBS, anywhere from 5-15 pills (10-30 mgs) daily depending how bad the IBS is that day. So I buy it in bulk already, I may try taking a bunch and see what happens.


----------



## Squeaky

Tommygirl- don?t do it.  Ever heard the song ?she swallowed the spider to catch the fly, but I don?t know why she swallowed the fly??
A Loperamide habit is bad..... really bad. Life threatening. More dangerous than heroin maybe. Don?t let your mind ever associate Loperamide with a buzz or that thought will always be there and you?ll be an addict forever.
By the way, the end of that song is the girl swallows a dog or a cow or something. Lope would be the cow. And she died.


----------



## BearBoy70

Slay said:


> sorry for acting like an asshole



Thanx for apologizing... I'm new here and appreciate people acting like human beings


----------



## Squeaky

I found an awesome guide to Loperamide use in withdrawls:
https://www.reddit.com/r/OpiatesRecovery/comments/46lsxi/the_definitive_loperamide_guide/
Whoever wrote it seems to be an absolute genius. It jives exactly with my experiences and answered a few questions too.


----------



## Squeaky

I did it and it fing worked awesome. I took my last oxy 96 hours ago and started Loperamide sbout 4 hours before that.  I created my own use schedule and I lived fairly comfortably through the worst part of oxy wd. 
I decided I probably don?t need any more Loperamide yesterday so I only took my morning dose and quit. I start day five today (complete 96 hours no opiates) and I feel pretty ok. Still sneezing, lethargic, sensitive to noises and sunlight. But my body aches, restless legs, insomnia, hopelessness, all are gone or almost gone. I slept 8 hours last night and even cut back on my Benzos a little. 
So to conclude: Loperamide usage: dosing every 12 hours in mg: 30,30,20,20,16,16,12, then off. It didn?t work at all for about 4-8 hours. Most noticeable at 24-48 hours. We will see if it carries me through the next day or if I get wds from the lope!


----------



## crOOk

Yeah Loperamide can get a person very fucked up. I hate it when people claim the opposite. Everybody's metabolism is different. I used to potentiate it by inhibiting PGP with Quinidine, injecting 100mg dissolved in a shitload of Propylen Glycol. It works 100% reliably for me, exhibiting central effects at the same oral dosage, even without PGP inhibition. It carries a pretty severe peripheral histaminergic component though and is not very euphoric, yet much more so then codeine in my humble opinion. But hey, what do I know, right?


----------



## Xorkoth

I find codeine to be more euphoric than loperamide, but yeah lope certainly produces an effect.  I don't see this as much anymore, but it always boggles my mind (especially reading back earlier in this thread) at the amount of shade and scorn people throw around when someone suggests it does anything beyond placebo.


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

Obviously some people truly believe loperamide cannot have such an effect but I don't understand why they would so passionately argue so?

And then there are those who know all about loperamide but they are vehemently arguing that it's placebo in an attempt to hopefully keep it under the radar.

Misinformation does not align with HR regardless of intent.


----------



## Squeaky

I recently read where a university study connected an up-spike in internet chatter about Loperamide on drug forums (like BL) that connected directly to the FDAs new requirements for extended release oxycontin a few years ago. 
In short, they said that when they made it harder to defeat the time release mechanism in high dose oxy pills, drug addicts found Loperamide as a new way to get high and they had evidence from the internet to prove it.
Im not normally a Big Brother/ government is watching us kind of person, but in this case I would say it is happening for sure. And soon we will see anti-diarrheal meds locked up like Sudafed.
I can totally see a Loperamide user trying to add some counter-intelligence to the internet community in the hopes of keeping their secret, and keeping those 100 pill bottles at WalMart stocked, cheap, and unrestricted.
As for me..... I have several large bottles of lope in my freezer for whenever armageddon hits.


----------



## Squeaky

Keeping this thread alive here....
I have been using Loperamide as a way to help with several aspects of my oxy usage:
1- when I run out of oxy, I can start high doses of lope a day or two before I run out. Usually 40-80 mgs per day of Lope to help me with 120-180 mgs per day of cold turkey from oxy. It kills my wds from oxy about 90%. It transforms my life from praying for death / to fully functional; sleeping well; not much leg pains; barely depressed. I taper down from the lope immediately and only need it for 5-7 days total.
2: Same daily use of oxy, take 40 mg lope before bed, dont wake up in the middle of the night aching from wds. It gets me a full night of sleep without needing a dose of oxy at 2 am. This is great for starting an oxy taper because insomnia kills my tapering plans every time.
3: Stopping diarrhea when lowering my daily dose of oxy. 10 mgs per day oxy stops the nausea and diarrhea when Im cutting back from 120 mgs per day of oxy to 60 mgs. It helps me pretend to not be wding, not running to the bathroom every 10 minutes.
Theres more Im sure, but I cant think of them.

Right now I have been on around 40 to 60 mgs lope per day for 10 days in addition to 180 mgs oxy per day. Now I am tapering off oxy. It is less painful so far. I gotta be off the oxy in a week because I am running out. So far I am hopeful that this will be easier than any other method of tapering off oxy than anything else I have ever tried. And I have tried many other crazy ideas.

I am seriously constipated, but I was just as bad on oxy without the lope. I only go about every 10-14 days, and it ALWAYS hurts. 

Ill keep yall posted......


----------



## Runningfox

Ok squeaks -- 
Sounds a little unsafe yet possibly no more unsafe than a shit ton of oxys in your system. I feel like saying "whatever works " yet I feel in the spirit of HR I should suggest you stagger the lope use (for ex when there's zero oxy) to Every Other Day instead of daily.  This will give your bowels a lil chance to loosen up plus reduce risks of cardiac concerns / circulation trouble which can develop with prolonged use of high dose lope. 

You DO have lyrica on hand as well right ?

Also the only new regulations I have noticed on the 200 count lope bottles IS a new warning in red on the box stating a max of 4 tablets  (8mg) daily limit is recommended.  

I've heard rumors about blister packing or even behind the counter action.... I really don't see that happening soon.


----------



## Squeaky

Yeah... I am remembering how it went with Sudafed: Meth got big. Then the dealers learned how to make it at home with a bunch if chemicals and Sudafed. Then they figured out how to do it with a few chemicals, then in one bottle(cops call it shake n bake), then the users were doing it on Oprah. That?s when the DEA got involved and got laws changed. Now you are limited to how much you can get and its locked up. That whole process took about 2 or 3 years. 
I believe we are in the first stage of that same process with Loperamide. The president has declared a war on opiate abuse. The problem is actually heroin, but they are pointing fingers at prescription oxycodone. One day soon someone will figure out how to turn Immodium into something you can get high off by mixing OTC Loperamide with Windex and bug spray. A year or two later, Jimmy Kimmel will have some junkie showing everyone how he gets high by cooking his anti-diarrhea medication in a spoon and shooting up on live television. Next thing will be new laws restricting us all from buying more than 12 pills a month.

Armageddon is coming!!! Stock up on your pooping pills now!!!!


----------



## Xorkoth

Runningfox said:


> Ok squeaks --
> Sounds a little unsafe yet possibly no more unsafe than a shit ton of oxys in your system. I feel like saying "whatever works " yet I feel in the spirit of HR I should suggest you stagger the lope use (for ex when there's zero oxy) to Every Other Day instead of daily.  This will give your bowels a lil chance to loosen up plus reduce risks of cardiac concerns / circulation trouble which can develop with prolonged use of high dose lope.



Actually oxy and other opiates cause no internal damage unless you OD (of course acetaminophen in pills causes a lot of accumulated liver damage, but if you're doing a lot of pills you really should be doing cold water extractions).  However loperamide causes heart damage and has killed especially when doing high doses chronically.  So yes, be careful Squeaky.  try not to make loperamide a long-term solution.


----------



## Squeaky

Yeah, super high doses or long term use can be deadly. Im concerned about that. Im trying to be smart, doing research about how people have been hurt. Avoiding common mistakes. 
Ill live. Ill be out of oxy in a week, so I can for sure be tapered down to a much smaller amount of Loperamide by the following week. Then a whole week no oxy, no benzos, and no lope. Still on Lyrica though.


----------



## Squeaky

What do you call it when you have had plan A, plan B, plan C, and so on...... and they have all failed untill you just run out of pills.  I fail every time because I know there is a bottle of relief right there. This time I put 15 pills in my safe and I am trying hard to pretend they dont exist. I was only supposed to take 30 mg this morning and then quit cold turkey with a LOT of Loperamide. Instead I took 120 mg of oxy on top of the lope. I have 30 mg left for tomorrow. The hope is that I can avoid my stash in the safe and pretend I am out.    Ill see how it goes.


----------



## Runningfox

Squeaky
 Can you trust someone to hold those stashed meds?  Someone not living with you perhaps. I just think it'll be alot easier to pretend they don't exist if they're not under the same roof with you.

Why did you splurge today? 
Pain? Boredom? Just wanted a better mood? All are reasons I splurged in the past so no judgment just asking.


----------



## Squeaky

I have pain in lots of places, and oxy certainly makes time fly by whilst putting me into a more agreeable mood. So yes, pain/mood/boredom. All of the above. I dont feel bad because I do hurt when I dont use it, but I also recognize that I look forward to all of the other effects it has.

Unfortunately, I dont have anyone I can trust to help me with this.


----------



## Runningfox

Well that sucks squeaks. Be nice if ya had one good solid sober pal you could have hang onto some meds while you try tapering. 

Yeah that's the trouble wuth opiates. They REALLY are great for pain.... I remember the first time I realized they also put me in a great mood n gave me energy to get things done. I still never abused them until years later when my body came to rely on them after months of solid use for medical reasons followed  by a cold turkey quit when I no longer had pain. ...
That was the firsr time I ever experienced clinical anxiety.  It was awful. Felt like the whole world was crushing down on my chest..... 

Yuck 
I'm very lucky that I haven't had serious health concerns the past few years which would put me in need of the heavy hitters again. It's actually been almost a year since I even had a very short script of the mildest vicodin. I lucked out again : when they were gone I didnt feel any physical or emotional need for them. 

I never got onto the oxy wagon tho. Vicodin n tramadol were the only things I was ever really hooked on; I guess Effexor was the absolute worst withdrawal I ever went thru though. That shit was a Nightmare.


----------



## Squeaky

Today will be the test. Ill find out if I have screwed the pooch by taking Loperamide for so long without starting my break from oxy. I found I have 60 mg not locked up, so that will be my last run today. So far I feel ok.


----------



## Squeaky

Day 7 now without oxy. I started with about 90 mg Loperamide per day. Today I am down to 30 mg. Im starting to really feel everything that hurts and it really sucks. The wds from oxy have been pretty good. No body aches. Just the mind game. Been taking 600 mg /day Lyrica too. 
Its been really hard. Being disabled and feeling useless. And hurting. It all just really sucks.


----------



## Squeaky

30 mg lope yesterday. Finally hit a wall. Wds were pretty hard. Body aches and insomnia in the middle of the night. Time to start slowing down. Im going to try and stick to 30 mg /day until it settles. Hopefully only a day or two.
Nice thing about tapering from lope vs oxy.... taking a little extra doesnt do crap. No buzz or extra pain relief or anything. So theres no temptation, only desire to push forward and get off this crap. Tapering off oxy sucks. All I can think about is taking extra to feel good.
This is definitely the way to do it. Switch to Loperamide, then taper as long as needed.


----------



## dxmwearenotalone

I don't know if anyone will see this tonight but I took 120mg or 60 pills of loperamide 2 hours and 5 minutes ago. I don't feel any different yet but I just wanted some advice as to whether I should go to the hospital just in case? Is this a high dose for someone with no tolerance to opiates? I foolishly took the dose before reading all 13 pages and now I'm giving myself a panic attack! Thank you!


----------



## Xorkoth

That's a high dose for sure.  It usually takes 3 or 4 hours to really kick in.  If you start to feel difficulty breathing, then go to the hospital.  But very most likely you will be fine, just learn from this, and always do your research beforehand.

By the way, loperamide is a shit opiate to try to get high on.  No euphoria, just a heavy body.  If I were you I'd stay away from opiates in general, too much of a risk of a life-destroying addiction.  But also loperamide is dangerous in chronic high dosages because of the risk of fatal heart arrhythmia.  This one time isn't going to kill you, but I recommend strongly against experimenting with loperamide in the future.


----------



## Squeaky

I hope you didnt go to the hospital. You probably feel a little shitty today. The hangover from Loperamide feels like you ate dogshit for breakfast. Its a long acting opioid so the hangover can last for a day or two.
I agree with Xorkoth. Dont experiment with Loperamide. Its not a good high. You dont want to get mixed up with opiates recreationally. Withdrawls from long term use really suck. Add the fact that they are starting to talk legislation about putting lope behind the counter like Sudafed. Imagine having to go to the Dr and ask for help getting off an addiction to diarrhea medication because you cant buy it in bulk anymore????
If youre desperate to ruin your life, do it with alcohol. At least when you go to rehab they will call it a disease and you will fit right in. Or do you you want to be the only guy in rehab who hasnt crapped in a month?


----------



## Patrickforsterter

Squeaky said:


> I hope you didnt go to the hospital. You probably feel a little shitty today. The hangover from Loperamide feels like you ate dogshit for breakfast. Its a long acting opioid so the hangover can last for a day or two.
> I agree with Xorkoth. Dont experiment with Loperamide. Its not a good high. You dont want to get mixed up with opiates recreationally. Withdrawls from long term use really suck. Add the fact that they are starting to talk legislation about putting lope behind the counter like Sudafed. Imagine having to go to the Dr and ask for help getting off an addiction to diarrhea medication because you cant buy it in bulk anymore????
> If youre desperate to ruin your life, do it with alcohol. At least when you go to rehab they will call it a disease and you will fit right in. Or do you you want to be the only guy in rehab who hasnt crapped in a month?



Do you know roughly the timeline of lope the come on time the initial 'high' and comedown etc so

Btw squeaky it's refreshing to see another open minded person on this subject as you probably noticed it's a bit taboo to talk about this


----------



## Squeaky

The high hits around the third or fourth hour. Lasts around 12 hours, depending on how much you took. The residual effects(like lethargy and constipation) last 2 or 3 days sometimes. 
So, it takes forever to start working. Leaves you stupid for half a day. Then you feel sick for 2 days. Ill never understand why anybody would do that to themselves when there are so many more options that suck so much less.


----------



## ObieWan

Well, I have to concur that there are some opiate-like effects from taking loperamide.  I have been IVing H daily for 6 months, anywhere from about 60mg to 300mg in divided doses.  I've always liked the initial effects of H better that occur in the first 30-60 minutes rather than the longer lasting effects at 4-6 hours.  Therefore I usually take smaller, more frequent doses like 4-5 times daily rather than 2 larger ones.  I love the initial head rush and euphora.

I did not find my H in my mailbox today to my disappointment.  Remembering that Immodium can stave off some of the WD's I did a little research and thought I'd give it a go.  I bought a bottle of 200 pills and popped 12 of them, 48mg.   Another check in the mailbox and my stuff was there-the mail came late.  About an hour after taking the loperamide I banged about 35mg of H and had my pleasurable effects.  One thing I do notice is that my high is different.  The product is the same that I've had the last few times as my supplier sells what he has in a month or so before re-upping, and he also says when he has a new batch.  I find it very hard to verbally elucidate physical feelings into what others can understand for themselves, but what I do feel is a much more intense body-high as well as a nod.  My limbs feel light and heavy at the same time and an odd feeling in my abdomen.  I've always chased this body high with H and never really got it.  I found hydrocodone and oxycodone to be much more effective in this aspect.  By itself I don't know how much of a high it can induce, but it certainly did something.

I am starting a job where I must test drug free, so I will be using loperamide to taper from the H.  By the way there are some varieties which contain simethicone and I do not know the effects of large dosages of this drug, so I think it's best to avoid these.


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

Ah yes simethicone. I remember giving drops of that medication to my very young children whenever we suspected they were suffering from gas/bloating. Was never really convinced the stuff helped at all that much tbh.

I'm trying to research to see if it's dangerous in large doses. Initial impressions are that it may not be seriously life-threateningly dangerous but I haven't found anything conclusive yet.

It may cause additional consitpation, nausea or even some diarreha though I doubt any diarreha caused by the simethicone could overcome the constipation from the loperamide.

My concern is the amount of simethicone vs loperamide. I think most combo pills have 2mg loperamide and 125mg simethicone. Therefore a 100mg dose of loperamide from these pills would also be 6.25 GRAMS of simethicone. That's awfully high...


----------



## Xorkoth

Just get the Immodium with nothing else in it.  And I also recommend both a stool softener and a laxative (simethicone is a laxative, right?).  Of course, as separate products.  Then you can shit relatively normally, which is really important.  Actually this is true any time you have bad constipation from an opiate habit.

I'll repeat though since it's important... loperamide is bad for you in a way other opiates are not.  In high doses needed to stave off withdrawals or get high from it, it can cause prolonged QT interval which can lead to cardiac arrest.  Over time it causes damage to the heart.  Several people in this thread (it has been around for years) have reported themselves almost dying, or loved ones almost dying or even actually dying, from loperamide abuse.  Most opiates don't cause actual organ damage at all, their danger lies in the addiction and the risk of overdose.  Loperamide is different though, it causes damage simply from using it.  It should be a withdrawal aid only, for the shortest time possible.  It also causes physical dependence so be careful of that... the withdrawal lasts a lot longer than heroin withdrawal because the half-life is so long.  But you should be able to use it as needed through acute withdrawal and then stop with no issues.


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

Xorkoth said:


> Just get the Immodium with nothing else in it.  And I also recommend both a stool softener and a laxative (simethicone is a laxative, right?).  Of course, as separate products.  Then you can shit relatively normally, which is really important.  Actually this is true any time you have bad constipation from an opiate habit.


Simethicone is some type of "anti-foaming" agent that is suppose to help relieve gas or bloating.

I don't believe it is considered to be a laxative but it can cause a laxative effect as a side effect in some people but it can also cause constipation for some people too.

I agree it's best just to find loperamide only containing products. The stuff is risky enough at these doses, no need to be add extra risk from additional active ingredients.




			
				Xorkoth said:
			
		

> I'll repeat though since it's important... loperamide is bad for you in a way other opiates are not.  In high doses needed to stave off withdrawals or get high from it, it can cause prolonged QT interval which can lead to cardiac arrest.  Over time it causes damage to the heart.  Several people in this thread (it has been around for years) have reported themselves almost dying, or loved ones almost dying or even actually dying, from loperamide abuse.  Most opiates don't cause actual organ damage at all, their danger lies in the addiction and the risk of overdose.  Loperamide is different though, it causes damage simply from using it.  It should be a withdrawal aid only, for the shortest time possible.  It also causes physical dependence so be careful of that... the withdrawal lasts a lot longer than heroin withdrawal because the half-life is so long.  But you should be able to use it as needed through acute withdrawal and then stop with no issues.



I think it's important the risks be repeated often 

Otherwise somebody could stumble on a thread like this and then miss the risk discussion because they only skimmed a few posts.


----------



## xakarmyx

Hi guys. I finally registered to bluelight but have been reading posts on here for years during my 10 year opiate addiction.  And all of the news today I must say it?s sad that kids are trying to get high off of this medicine.  It has been a godsend for me in the past to get through days until I could pick up more dope. Now I am ready to finally quit shooting for good.  I?ve tried rehabs, methadone and jail and nothing has worked.  Because right when I get out I use. I am currently using a mixture of lope and kratom at moderate doses to keep my withdrawals at a minimum.  To all of those trying to kick the habit and thinking  they are going to go through hell doing so there is hope. Doing this combined with the 12 step program has at least let me to a have a few days clean and I plan on just looking forward for more. Good luck to all. Please kids don?t abuse this drugs to get high and ruin the chances for any addict trying to recover and not suffer thru the burning pit of hell in WD without lope.


----------



## Patrickforsterter

Xorkoth said:


> Just get the Immodium with nothing else in it.  And I also recommend both a stool softener and a laxative (simethicone is a laxative, right?).  Of course, as separate products.  Then you can shit relatively normally, which is really important.  Actually this is true any time you have bad constipation from an opiate habit.
> 
> I'll repeat though since it's important... loperamide is bad for you in a way other opiates are not.  In high doses needed to stave off withdrawals or get high from it, it can cause prolonged QT interval which can lead to cardiac arrest.  Over time it causes damage to the heart.  Several people in this thread (it has been around for years) have reported themselves almost dying, or loved ones almost dying or even actually dying, from loperamide abuse.  Most opiates don't cause actual organ damage at all, their danger lies in the addiction and the risk of overdose.  Loperamide is different though, it causes damage simply from using it.  It should be a withdrawal aid only, for the shortest time possible.  It also causes physical dependence so be careful of that... the withdrawal lasts a lot longer than heroin withdrawal because the half-life is so long.  But you should be able to use it as needed through acute withdrawal and then stop with no issues.


wow I use Imodium now and again I I've been having these chest pains now I'm wondering if I've done any dsmsge..


----------



## Xorkoth

You might be, if I were you I would stop for sure.


----------



## Squeaky

I found a list of DEA schedules for all drugs with dates when they became controlled (USA only). It goes back a few decades. Kind of interesting for anybody who cares:

https://www.deadiversion.usdoj.gov/schedules/orangebook/orangebook.pdf


----------



## Patrickforsterter

I'm sick of this thread it isn't even a trip report anymore "sort it out mods!" :D


----------



## Xorkoth

Yessuh, right away suh!

But on the real, some of the most useful threads on substances start as trip reports.  It's a cool thing about this forum, that you can post trip reports AND discuss them.  Don't like it, I imagine you know where the door is.


----------



## Patrickforsterter

Fair enough..


----------



## Fishywashy

The issue isn't if you can get high or not..

It binds to the receptors in the gut so I have no difficulty in believing it can relieve withdrawal symptoms as it's an opiate after all.


I'm amazed at the fact a thread like this can exist on a harm reduction website when it's well-known that loperamide in the crazy high dosages I've seen on this thread is cardiotoxic and can lead to long QT syndrome, which can have death as a result. 
It's not anything anyone should take regularly to maintain or get high!!!!

Crazy to think some of you take almost 100mg a day. 
This is something easily found online with a quick search and no one is minimally worried about their heart?


----------



## Speed King

Fishywashy said:


> The issue isn't if you can get high or not..
> 
> It binds to the receptors in the gut so I have no difficulty in believing it can relieve withdrawal symptoms as it's an opiate after all.
> 
> 
> I'm amazed at the fact a thread like this can exist on a harm reduction website when it's well-known that loperamide in the crazy high dosages I've seen on this thread is cardiotoxic and can lead to long QT syndrome, which can have death as a result.
> It's not anything anyone should take regularly to maintain or get high!!!!
> 
> Crazy to think some of you take almost 100mg a day.
> This is something easily found online with a quick search and no one is minimally worried about their heart?



In our defence, we simply try to help those who choose to use a substance like loperamide. We are here to deal with it and steer people in the right direction. Addiction is a bitch isn't it.


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah anyone actually reading this thread through will see all sorts of warnings, in fact various posters have chimed in and given their stories about their near-death experiences or even the deaths of loved ones.  People are going to try stuff so we use that opportunity to provide real information, rather than just close/remove threads.

That said, I think I will add a big bold warning in the original post, because some people won't read the thread, just the post.

EDIT:  I edited the original post.  Thanks for replying, it never occurred to me to go back and add a warning to the original post for people who don't read the replies.


----------



## Squeaky

There is a theme that I am noticing that follows through from those who read stuff like this thread, and continues on to people like those who are making laws in our government. A lack of true understanding around what they are complaining about.... and complaining loudly.

I have read the stories here, and elsewhere on the internet. High dose Loperamide causes heart problems. That is absolutely true. The doses involved with those who got hospitalized or dead is in the 300 mg plus range. Thats every time. This is not some average amount of an opiate that your Dr would prescribe if it was oxycodone or fentanyl. Megadosing of any opiate will cause an overdose and lead to death. The bottle I get every month of oxy has nearly 3 grams in it. The biggest bottle of Loperamide I can get ANYWHERE has 192 mg in it. I would have to buy every package of lope at my pharmacy to equal the little bottle of oxy that I am prescribed. And by the way..... I can get extra strength Tylenol in a jug of 1000 pills- thats enough to kill me at least 20 times. And they stock lots of that stuff.

Which bottle would kill me or anybody else first?

Information is important. BlueLight is an awesome place for that. But we are not talking about some teenager taking three of his grandmothers gabapentin and wondering how long it will take to catch a buzz. This is someone chugging 200 pills at once.

If you havent done it yourself, perhaps it would best to just read on and keep your opinions to a minimum. 100 mg of Loperamide has never sent anyone to the emergency room. Not without some help from a LOT of other drugs.


----------



## Squeaky

Shadowmeister said:


> Yeah anyone actually reading this thread through will see all sorts of warnings, in fact various posters have chimed in and given their stories about their near-death experiences or even the deaths of loved ones.  People are going to try stuff so we use that opportunity to provide real information, rather than just close/remove threads.
> 
> That said, I think I will add a big bold warning in the original post, because some people won't read the thread, just the post.
> 
> EDIT:  I edited the original post.  Thanks for replying, it never occurred to me to go back and add a warning to the original post for people who don't read the replies.



Thank you Sir for editing that post. I am guilty of it myself. Reading pages and pages of a thread gets boring, so I have done that move where I read the first page and the last two pages and feel like I understand the whole thread. I am going to try and not do that anymore


----------



## Xorkoth

Squeaky said:


> There is a theme that I am noticing that follows through from those who read stuff like this thread, and continues on to people like those who are making laws in our government. A lack of true understanding around what they are complaining about.... and complaining loudly.
> 
> I have read the stories here, and elsewhere on the internet. High dose Loperamide causes heart problems. That is absolutely true. The doses involved with those who got hospitalized or dead is in the 300 mg plus range. Thats every time. This is not some average amount of an opiate that your Dr would prescribe if it was oxycodone or fentanyl. Megadosing of any opiate will cause an overdose and lead to death. The bottle I get every month of oxy has nearly 3 grams in it. The biggest bottle of Loperamide I can get ANYWHERE has 192 mg in it. I would have to buy every package of lope at my pharmacy to equal the little bottle of oxy that I am prescribed. And by the way..... I can get extra strength Tylenol in a jug of 1000 pills- thats enough to kill me at least 20 times. And they stock lots of that stuff.
> 
> Which bottle would kill me or anybody else first?
> 
> Information is important. BlueLight is an awesome place for that. But we are not talking about some teenager taking three of his grandmothers gabapentin and wondering how long it will take to catch a buzz. This is someone chugging 200 pills at once.
> 
> If you havent done it yourself, perhaps it would best to just read on and keep your opinions to a minimum. 100 mg of Loperamide has never sent anyone to the emergency room. Not without some help from a LOT of other drugs.



Over time, however, it causes chronic and progressive heart damage through toxicity, which is different from any other opiate (at least that I'm aware of, certainly the "standard" opiates of abuse).  Maybe a single use won't, but if you're taking 100mg every day for years (or for some, significantly less time than that), it's going to catch up to you.  I feel it's very important to state that here.  It is not necessary to take 300mg+ to be causing yourself damage.


----------



## schwitzerglitzer

Didnt read the full thread but is there any other tryout which confirms what the thread starter wrote?! Cant believe it anyway...


----------



## Xorkoth

Loperamide does produce a high.  However it's a shitty high and it's toxic to your heart.  The only time I ever recommend people use it is if they're trying to cold turkey opiates, it removes a lot of the withdrawal, but loperamide is addictive also so it's only recommended to use it for a few days to bypass the worst of the withdrawals.

But yeah loperamide is an opiate and was once prescribed for pain.


----------



## Squeaky

One big problem with long term Loperamide use is that it has a really long half life and a successful tapering plan could take years. There is very little research available on this subject since there is not a Loperamide epidemic and there simply are not a lot of people who have done it. 
One could apply the process of tapering something like oxycodone, and multiply the time frames by 4 or 8 to get something close to a tolerable tapering plan. It still sucks though. My tapering experience has been that my legs ache and my energy levels are for shit the whole time. You just have to get used to the idea that youre paying back any positive experience with a lot of negative.
And yeah, the effects are similar to opiates except you feel really dirty inside.


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah the body feeling is not good.  There is a heaviness to the limbs that reminds me of morphine but it is not a euphoric feeling... it makes it feel like the inside of my body is all dried out and the only goodness of the feeling is that I would stop feeling the majority of my poppy tea withdrawals.  No mental euphoria, more of an apathy.  Which, again, when withdrawing feels like a high all its own.  I would never choose to take loperamide to try to get high, it's just not a good high, though it is certainly active at a sufficient dose.


----------



## Speed King

Here is a link to PubMed government website, which clearly notes some major complications from high dose usage, including opiate tapering.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28506439.

This substance is useful and relatively safe in therapeutic dosages usually taken for diarrhea,2-4 mg. Very high dosages causes problems that may not show up for awhile.

This is truely a substance not to play with.


----------



## Squeaky

Kind of proves my point. Every specific case pointed to in the articles connected to that link are either short term doses of 300 mg daily or more, or doses of 200 mg daily for a year or longer. 
The authors speak generally about the toxicity. Then cite the actual numbers of deaths and hospitalizations(which are maybe 10% of other OTC drugs like Tylenol/APAP). Then point to specific cases of those hurt by long term high dose Loperamide. 
There is a feeling shared by most people researching Loperamide that anything more than what the box says to take will certainly destroy your heart. Every case where a patient was made ill from lope use involved recless long term use in amounts that are 2 to 10 times more than what is generally believed to be toxic. And in most cases, the symptoms go away within a few days of stopping its use.

 I have read several case studys where the patient was sneaking lope into the hospital. The symptoms would subside after 24 or 48 hours after the patient was admitted and then return without warning (because he/she had snuck out and ingested 200 or 400 mg) The story always ends with the patient coming clean about their use and going to counseling. 

Please make no mistake. I am not advocating for the harmlessness of Loperamide. I am only pointing out that the danger doesnt lie at the 100 mg per day for a month range. Also that there is no Loperamide epidemic on the horizon, as the US FDA would have us all believe. I just want people to understand that more deaths worldwide are attributed to stampeding elephants than to Loperamide misuse. And that it is probably safe to use at a level necessary to overcome opiate withdrawals.


----------



## Squeaky

Maybe all of the nasty side effects of high dose lope come from all the clay filler in the little green pills??????


----------



## kleinerkiffer

Here's an interesting paper on Loperamide and the hERG channel (this is actually a misnomer as the hERG gene only codes for a subunit of a potassium ion channel, but people use the term all the time)


> BACKGROUND:
> Loperamide (Immodium?) is indicated for symptomatic control of diarrhea. It is a μ-opioid receptor agonist, and recently has been associated with misuse and abuse. At therapeutic doses loperamide has not been associated with cardiotoxicity. However, loperamide overdose is associated with proarrhythmia and death - two effects that are likely attributable to its block of cardiac ion channels that are critical for generating action potentials. In this study, we defined loperamide-hERG channel interaction characteristics, and used a ventricular myocyte action potential model to compare loperamide's proarrhythmia propensity to twelve drugs with defined levels of clinical risk.
> 
> METHODS AND RESULTS:
> Whole-cell voltage-clamp recordings were performed at 37?C on a HEK293 cell line stably expressing the hERG channel proteins, and loperamide was bath-applied to assess its effects on hERG current. Loperamide suppressed hERG current in a use- and voltage-dependent but frequency-independent manner, with a half-maximal inhibitory concentration <90nM. The onset of current suppression was concentration-dependent and appeared to follow a first-order reaction. Loperamide also altered the voltage-dependence of steady state hERG current properties. Electrophysiological data were integrated into a myocyte model that simulated dynamic drug-hERG channel interaction to estimate Torsade de Pointes risk through comparisons with reference drugs with defined clinical risk. In the context of overdose that would result in loperamide levels far exceeding those produced by therapeutic doses, loperamide is placed in the high risk category, alongside quinidine, bepridil, dofetilide, and sotalol.
> 
> CONCLUSIONS:
> The combined in vitro and in silico approach provides mechanistic insight regarding the potential for loperamide to generate cardiotoxicity in overdose situations. This strategy holds promise for improving cardiac safety assessment.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28830713

So what this study tells us is, that loperamide blocks a certain channel in your heart, that's important for repolarization. Blocking this channel can result in long QT-syndrome and an arrhythmia called Torsade-de-pointes, this arrhythmia can degenerate into ventricular fibrillation and this can cause sudden death.
Moral of the story, don't use more than a few milligram.


----------

